# +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo Harrison-Fan`s,*

Nachdem das letzte Treffen 2007 mit nur einem eisernen Besucher gründlich in die Hose ging,starte ich jetzt schon den Versuch,für 2008 erneut ein Treffen termingerecht mit Eurer Hilfe fest zu 
legen.

Hier in diesem Thread sollen sich alle melden,die ernsthaftes Interesse an einem gemeinsamen Wochenende,an einem zentralen Gewässer haben!!

Es soll uns die Gelegenheit geben,gemeinsam unsere geliebten Harrisons zu schwingen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen ! Gleichzeitig lernt man sich endlich mal kennen.

Einen Termin und den Ort können wir gemeinsam wählen.Zuerst wollte ich erstmal fragen,ob überhaupt Interesse besteht!!??

Über eine rege Teilname würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!!!!!


----------



## sa-s (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

HÖRT SICH DOCH SCHON MAL SEHR GUT AN!

also da wäre ich doch sehr interessiert. und wenn es sich so einrichten liesse, dass man nicht quer durch die republik fahren müsste würde ich mich schon glatt jetzt anmelden.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Servus Sepp,

find ich auch #6

Jetzt schau mer mal wie groß das Interesse ist und dann werden wir bestimmt ein geeignetes Gewässer finden!! Auf jedenfall sind wir dann schon mal zu zweit!!!!


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Da wären´s schonmal drei|rolleyes

Das letzte Treffen versuchte man am Edersee.Mal schauen was sich dieses mal anbietet.....


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



sa-s schrieb:


> HÖRT SICH DOCH SCHON MAL SEHR GUT AN!
> 
> also da wäre ich doch sehr interessiert. und wenn es sich so einrichten liesse, dass man nicht quer durch die republik fahren müsste würde ich mich schon glatt jetzt anmelden.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Sepp,
nimmst Du mich mit?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Interesse habe ich auf jeden Fall auch!

Muss halt sehen wie es arbeitstechnisch passt... #c

Aber sonst würde ich gerne einige von den Tackle-Fetischisten hier mal kennenlernen und die Harissons sehen, die es noch so gibt (VT zum Beispiel interessiert mich zum Wallern...)


CU Stefan


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Bin auch dabei, solange es Frau und die Arbeit zulassen.
Wenn ich zusage "ein Mann, ein Wort".

Gruß Kai


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

......und zum Zeitpunkt!!!#6

Der Edersee liegt halt ziemlich zentral.Ich fahre auch ü 500 Km dorthin aber wenn wir ein schöner Haufen sind nehme ich das gerne in kauf!!!!!!!

Wie wärs mit anfang September (Raubfischzeit :k) ?????


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Interesse ist vorhanden.
Zusage nach Terminfestlegung.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich bin diesmal vorsichtig, hab Volker ja letztesmal hängenlassen.
Interesse hab ich, aber zusagen tu ich diesmal erstmal nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Warum eigentlich kein Fluss?
Ist doch eigentlich die Domäne der VHF: Gufiangeln im Strom.


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

.....jepp an der Staumauer. Ihr könnt aber auch ein anderes Gewässer vorschlagen!!!!!!!

@Nobbe
Ja,ich schäme mich auch wobei mir dieses mal keine OP dazwischen kommt!!!!!!!!! Hoffe Du bleibst dabei und springst noch auf den Zug wenn alles andere passt!!!!!#6


@Pikepauly


Fluß ???????? Gerne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hmmmm,
da wär ich auch schon saugern dabei!:q

Nur ist meine Jarrison nicht für'n Edersee gemacht, sondern für 's Mefo Spinnen an der Ostsee.
Mit 3,20m also bissl lang für's fischen vom Boot!|rolleyes

Darf ich dann trotzdem mit, wenn ich das gute Stück mitbring???


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wenn Du brav bist,Dirk 
Dann fischst eben vom Ufer aus!!!#6


----------



## sa-s (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hey Sepp,
> nimmst Du mich mit?



hey börnie,

logisch, eh klar,  da mach ma a pfarrgemeinschaft und ich steuer das papamobil!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Der Edersee kam ja auch ins Gespräch, weil Kassel ganz grob die geographische Mitte ist.
Die Fulda und die Weser liegen da auch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> Wenn Du brav bist,Dirk
> Dann fischst eben vom Ufer aus!!!#6




Ich bin immer brav!!!:q:q:q

Kannst meine Frau und meine Freundin fragen...


----------



## sa-s (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

see gut

fluss gut

aber september is schon sehr lange hin. ausserdem hat er da seinen 40-er, dass könnte eng werden.

grüsse

sepp

p.s. im wonnemonatmai da brat ich mir ein ei oder zwei


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich kein Fluss?
> Ist doch eigentlich die Domäne der VHF: Gufiangeln im Strom.


 
Genau!
Mein Vorschlag: Die Donau vor MAD´s Haustür. Wenn dann noch einer Interesse an einer zusätzlichen Harrison hat, dann kann Robert schnell hochgehen und eine aufbauen! :m

Ist zwar für 95 % total beschissen zu fahren, aber dafür haben Moped und ich nur 1,5 Stunden! :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Guter Vorschlag Börnie!

Wenn schon weit fahren dann lasst uns direkt zum meister pilgern...

Ausserdem leist man von der Donau ja ständig geile Fänge, gerade die Zander im Meterbereich könnten da doch das passende testobjekt sein, oder kann sich jemand was besseres vorstellen um die Harisson-Familie ein bisschen besser kennenzulernen? #6

Ist für mich auch ein bisschen weg, aber dann mache ich mit Angelspezi82 eine Fahrgemeinschaft, ist glaube ich bei mir in der Nähe?

Ausserdem hält das den Weg für Mad klein, und wir können uns dei Zauberwerkstatt mal ansehen... :vik:

CU Stefan


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Guter Vorschlag Börnie!

Wenn schon weit fahren dann lasst uns direkt zum meister pilgern...

Ausserdem liest man von der Donau ja ständig geile Fänge, gerade die Zander im Meterbereich könnten da doch das passende Testobjekt sein, oder kann sich jemand was besseres vorstellen um die Harisson-Familie ein bisschen besser kennenzulernen? #6 Und Waller soll es da ja auch geben, mal sehen was mad da mit der Twitche noch so testet. Eventuell ist das dann der Gegner, der die rute in die Knie zwingt? Vermutlich...|uhoh:

Ist für mich auch ein bisschen weit weg, aber dann mache ich mit Angelspezi82 eine Fahrgemeinschaft, ist glaube ich bei mir in der Nähe?

Ausserdem hält das den Weg für Mad klein, und wir können uns die Zauberwerkstatt mal ansehen... :vik:

CU Stefan


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja burnchen,das wär mir auch am liebsten!,zwecks der Fahrerei !!!!



Achso Stefan,dann könnt ihr bei mir nen Zwischenstopp machen bevor´s weiter geht!!!.....träumen darf man ja.....


----------



## sa-s (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



burn77 schrieb:


> Genau!
> Mein Vorschlag: Die Donau vor MAD´s Haustür. Wenn dann noch einer Interesse an einer zusätzlichen Harrison hat, dann kann Robert schnell hochgehen und eine aufbauen! :m
> 
> Ist zwar für 95 % total beschissen zu fahren, aber dafür haben Moped und ich nur 1,5 Stunden! :vik:





morgen börnie!


genehmigt!


sepp


----------



## Margaux (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> Nachdem das letzte Treffen 2007 mit nur einem eisernen Besucher gründlich in die Hose ging...


 
Also ich war ja der einzige eiserne Harrison-Treffen-2007-Angler, deshalb halte ich mich aus verständlichen Gründen dieses Jahr aus der Planung raus.

Sollte das Gewässer und der Termin 2008 passen, so werde ich gerne spontan teilnehmen.

Den Edersee fand ich übrigens nicht so klasse...


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Juuuuhuuuuuuu er kommt doch nochmal!!!!!!!!!

|laola:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

also edersee fänd ich gut, das argument der zentralen lage macht sinn. ich könnte wenn überhaupt erst im sommer, juli oder august. falls es nur einen tag ist und das datum nicht auf meine examensklausuren oder mündl. fällt, würd ich auch vorbeischauen wollen. wollen wir zunächst das gewässer klären, wäre ein erstes kriterium. dananch das weitere!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Eben drum...

Kann aber auch sein das Robert da Probleme sieht, nicht das wir so lange vor seinem Haus campieren bis er alle bestellten Ruten gebaut hat... 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So nett es wäre euch alle mal kennenzulernen, bei den heutigen Spritpreisen könnte man auch über ein Süd und ein Nord Treffen nachdenken.


----------



## sa-s (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> So nett es wäre euch alle mal kennenzulernen, bei den heutigen Spritpreisen könnte man auch über ein Süd und ein Nord Treffen nachdenken.




spalter, spalter, spalter! 

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nö wirklich nicht, aber was aus dem ersten Treffen geworden ist haste doch gesehen.
Hatte zwar auch andere Gründe aber da erst mal hinzukommen braucht ja schon einen Tag.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## c0rps3 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

ich wäre auch dabei. kommt halt drauf an, wo es stattfinden soll.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nö wirklich nicht, aber was aus dem ersten Treffen geworden ist haste doch gesehen.
> Hatte zwar auch andere Gründe aber da erst mal hinzukommen braucht ja schon einen Tag.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wär auch verschärft für ein Nordtreffen....:q

Sagen wir Ostseeküste ab Mitte Mai!!!#6


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich wär auch verschärft für ein Nordtreffen....:q
> 
> Sagen wir Ostseeküste ab Mitte Mai!!!#6


 

Super Idee|supergri|supergri|supergri.
20 Min.von mir weg.#v

Dann wäre ich auch dabei.

@Margaux
Das wär es doch oder???|welcome:


----------



## Margaux (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Das wär es doch oder???|welcome:


 
@Freelander
Vielleicht habe ich es demnächst auch nicht mehr so weit bis zur Küste :vik: (...genau genommen, sogar recht nah...  Du weißt Bescheid  - ist aber noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern... ).


----------



## marlin2304 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> bruchköbel/hanau is ja "hier um die ecke" .... würde sich demnach wirklich gut machen so ne fahrgemeinschaft #6


 

Zu dritt ist es noch billiger|rolleyes, komm auch aus der Ecke ( nähe Butzbach ).
Könnte auch fahren, kein Problem.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Zu dritt ist es noch billiger|rolleyes, komm auch aus der Ecke ( nähe Butzbach ).
> Könnte auch fahren, kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Na dann mal los!

Robert, wann hast Du Zeit? #h

Wäre bestimmt cool...


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Freelander
> Vielleicht habe ich es demnächst auch nicht mehr so weit bis zur Küste :vik: (...genau genommen, sogar recht nah...  Du weißt Bescheid  - ist aber noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern... ).


 

Na dann mal los.#6


----------



## sa-s (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

na an die küste würd ich immer mal gern kommen.
aber für ein wochenende wirds wohl zu weit sein.

ausserdem bräuchte man ja dazu harrisonspezialwerkzeug, damit kann ich nicht dienen.

schöne grüsse

sepp,

ps.: fluss wär schon muss


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

und was iss nu???? Tote Hose???wer organisiert????
wenn ihr mich fragt wird das hier falsch angegangen....
erstmal abwägen wer fvon wo überhaupt kommt, danach zentralen Ort und termin festlegen....
es ist halt sehr schwer sowas im großen Stil durchzuführen ohne enttäuscht zu werden, es sind nun mal nicht allzuviele harrison besitzer da, wenn da 20 mann absagen steht Margeaux wieder alleine am Fluss, von daher ist so ein NORD/SÜD/WEST und Ost treffen nicht das schlechteste, es sind immer nur ein paar Mann, wenn jemand noch hinzukommen will und ne weitere reise auf sich nimmt dann ist es ja o.k.
Die fahrtkosten sind halt doch sehr hoch wenn man ca 400km einfach zu fahren hat und keine FG bilden kann, dann ist es u.U. Stress, nicht nur Fahrtbedingt, sondern sich auch vorher um alles zu kümmern (Ukunft, Boot usw. vor allem wenn man vor Ort niemanden hat), lieber in klinem rahmen twas machen und einer der das für die anderen mitorganisiert, dann klappt es auch und man kann zu viert oder fünft auch ne menge Spass haben, vielleicht sogar mehr als wenn 50 Leute auf einem haufen sitzen....


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ... steht Margaux wieder alleine am Fluss, von daher... man kann zu viert oder fünft auch ne menge Spass haben, vielleicht sogar mehr als wenn 50 Leute auf einem haufen sitzen....



Rainer,
so ist es, deshalb folgt eine Nachricht zu einem ganz speziellen Harrison-Treffen in Kürze...


----------



## sa-s (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

oiso auf geht´s pack ma´s!

cosa nostra bavarese

3 fixe, börnie, martin und i,
2 amente, moped, robert,

zielgebiet donau, zeitpunkt mai

oder

rhein, nekar, main, donau mit maesox, norbertf, angelspezi,
schleien stefan, marlin.

zeitpunkt mai/juni wie es die lokalen schonzeiten zulassen.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## moped (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@sa-s

Mai is mau|supergri!!! Da is bei mir die volle Prüfungsvorbereitungshärte angesagt!!! Geht Juni nicht auch? Davon abgesehen, nahe Norbert hört sich besser an als nahe unseren fischarmen Gewässern!


----------



## sa-s (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

hallo angelspezi,

hört sich ja schon mal gut an, ich kenne nämlich nur stellen, wo nicht viel geht. (kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich zu dumm anstelle ;-) ausserdem bin ich ja am ende der welt und könnte nur damit rechnen, dass der jürgen und der börnie kommen wollen.

also bis ins hessische oder würtembergische wärs noch für ein wochenende machbar. schätze mal so anreise 4-5 stunden.

wie siehts mit den schonzeiten bei euch aus? 

hallo moped,

also juni wär mir grad so recht, da sind dann vlt schon die nächte lau.

und wenn der norbert auch gute strecken kennt, könnten wir zumindest schon mal das ziel eingrenzen.

also jungs more input

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Soso zu mir runter wollt ihr nun also kommen 
Ist schon recht, allerdings glaube ich macht ihr euch falsche Vorstellungen vom Fischreichtum am Oberrhein.
Persönlich finde ich die Donau viel besser, aber genug Strecke hab ich hier auf jeden Fall. Und gibt auch keinen Ärger mit releasen (im Gegenteil), da Frankreich.


----------



## sa-s (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

hallo norbert,

war ja nur so ne idee, gegen die donau spricht natürlich gar nichts. am allerbesten wäre es natürlich, wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde, sich beim robert zu treffen.

aber so mit der tür ins haus fallen ist vlt auch nicht die feine englische art, oder robert? (wink,wink)

auch mein gewässerabschnitt ist wunderschön aber nicht fischreich. würde mich aber schon brennend interessieren, ob ihr profis da mehr rauskitzeln könnt.

aber wie gesagt ist schon ziemlich bayerisch-kongo bis zu mir!

schönen tag noch

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Bayrisch Kongo  Ich weiss genau wo das ist, ich bin in Arnstorf geboren.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bayrisch Kongo  Ich weiss genau wo das ist, ich bin in Arnstorf geboren.


 
Lieber "Bayrisch Kongo" als "Bayrisch Mongo" :m


----------



## sa-s (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bayrisch Kongo  Ich weiss genau wo das ist, ich bin in Arnstorf geboren.



ja bist du damisch!

a rottaler!

warum hast du die flucht ergriffen, liegt arnstorf doch so zentral in niederbayern und kann jetzt sogar einen kanadischen austauschschüler vorweisen. (ham de doch glatt zum defilieren s´rathaus zuagsperrt.)

http://www.arnstorf.de

host koa glust auf dahoam?

sers

sepp


----------



## sa-s (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also hier in hessen ist was die räuber getrifft von februar bis ende mai erst mal schicht im schacht => schonzeit
> 
> ...




servus spezi,

sehr schönes gewässer, dachte immer der rhein wäre so ein grosser strom, da kann man doch glatt am anderen ufer mit der vhf 75 affen pfücken.

glaubst du die gewässer könnten die einfallenden wilden horden aus dem osten noch vertragen?

grüsse 

sepp


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Da ich in der Woche in Hessen Wohne und fast jedes 2. Wochenende bei meinen Eltern in Schleswig Holstein verweile,wäre ich fürn Norden sowie für mitte Deutschland zu haben.
Bringe sogar einen Rutenbauer mit der sich ebenfalls auf Harrison Blanks spezialisiert hat.

mfG


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



sa-s schrieb:


> ja bist du damisch!
> 
> a rottaler!
> 
> ...



Naja erst beruflich nach München, da wars unprickelnd und dann wegen der Liebe ins Breisgau. Da bleib ich jetzt :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;1808197 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich in der Woche in Hessen Wohne und fast jedes 2. Wochenende bei meinen Eltern in Schleswig Holstein verweile,wäre ich fürn Norden sowie für mitte Deutschland zu haben.
> Bringe sogar einen Rutenbauer mit der sich ebenfalls auf Harrison Blanks spezialisiert hat.
> 
> mfG




Hmmm! Da könnt ich dir von Rennerod aus nächstes Jahr ne Harrison - Fahrgemeinschaft an die Küste, in Sachen Meerforelle anbieten...:q
Wir fahren ab Mitte April auch immer regelmäßig da hoch!:m


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Rennerod wäre von hier ein Katzensprung
Aber bin vom 8.04.-15.04 auch da oben,da ich Geburtstag habe und den mit meinen Eltern zu feiern pflege,also bin ich jeden Tag auch an der Küste (zwischen Kappeln-Flensburg) unterwegs...

Aber falls Ihr erst gegen Ende April  da hoch fahren wollt,würde ich ebenfalls gerne aufs Angebot zurückkommen =)

Warst Du nicht auch am 6.10 da oben beim LMF-Treffen? *grübel*|kopfkrat


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



sa-s schrieb:


> oiso auf geht´s pack ma´s!
> 
> cosa nostra bavarese
> 
> ...


----------



## sa-s (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



sa-s schrieb:


> oiso auf geht´s pack ma´s!
> 
> cosa nostra bavarese
> 
> ...



update

4 fixe, marlin,börnie, martin und i,
3 amente, norbert, moped, robert,

grüsse

sepp

p.s.: räusper, räusper, hallo robert?


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;1808319 schrieb:
			
		

> Rennerod wäre von hier ein Katzensprung
> Aber bin vom 8.04.-15.04 auch da oben,da ich Geburtstag habe und den mit meinen Eltern zu feiern pflege,also bin ich jeden Tag auch an der Küste (zwischen Kappeln-Flensburg) unterwegs...
> 
> Aber falls Ihr erst gegen Ende April  da hoch fahren wollt,würde ich ebenfalls gerne aufs Angebot zurückkommen =)
> ...




Nee, LMF Treffen war ich nicht oben! Weiß zu meiner Schande noch nicht mal, was LMF ist.#c#t
Waren aber letztes WE oben, bissl Dorsche ärgern!|supergri

Bist auch ein Widder, gelle?!!?
Ich auch, hab am 17.04 das erste Mal die 3 vorne stehen...
Deshalb ist dann hier großes Kino, also ordentlich feiern angesagt!!!|rolleyes

Wenn du aber ab achtem April da oben bist, könnten wir da ein WE hoch fahren und bissl auf Forellenjagd gehen!
Sind zwar dann noch viele gefärbte Fischlies dabei, aber macht trotzdem Laune!#6

Ansonsten, wie du schon sagst, Dillenburg ist ja praktisch vor der Haustür. Und wenn wir dann hochturnen kannst immer gern mitkommen...


----------



## moped (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



> Ich weiss genau wo das ist, ich bin in Arnstorf geboren.


 
Da Norbert....a Niedabaya.....unglaublich, Arnstorf ist ja bloß ein Katzensprung von MÜ! Sag bescheid, wenn Du mal auf Familienbesuch in der Gegend bist, würd mich freuen Dich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen! Ob das mit dem Harrison-Treffen bei mir klappt, kann ich nämlich noch nicht versprechen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## sa-s (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



moped schrieb:


> Da Norbert....a Niedabaya.....unglaublich, Arnstorf ist ja bloß ein Katzensprung von MÜ! Sag bescheid, wenn Du mal auf Familienbesuch in der Gegend bist, würd mich freuen Dich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen! Ob das mit dem Harrison-Treffen bei mir klappt, kann ich nämlich noch nicht versprechen!
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



a geh weida,

des pack ma scho!

bei mir an bord gibts immer lecker häppchen und ausserdem kriegen die mitreisenden in reihe zwei auch eine halbe, wenn sich das gegröle in grenzen hält.

servus

sepp

p.s. wos moanst du, da robert ziagt ned, oda?


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



moped schrieb:


> Da Norbert....a Niedabaya.....unglaublich, Arnstorf ist ja bloß ein Katzensprung von MÜ! Sag bescheid, wenn Du mal auf Familienbesuch in der Gegend bist, würd mich freuen Dich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen! Ob das mit dem Harrison-Treffen bei mir klappt, kann ich nämlich noch nicht versprechen!
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



Mach ich, versprochen. Vielleicht gehn wir ja sogar fischen?
Im Sommer bin ich immer ne Woche "daheim", ist zwar noch ne Weile hin, aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt!


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nee, LMF Treffen war ich nicht oben! Weiß zu meiner Schande noch nicht mal, was LMF ist.#c#t
> Waren aber letztes WE oben, bissl Dorsche ärgern!|supergri
> 
> Bist auch ein Widder, gelle?!!?
> ...



Jup!Habe am 11.04. das Vergnügen die 3.. zu erreichen:v

Wegen der Frühjahrstour können wir uns gerne nochmal genauer unterhalten.
Würde mich freuen endlich mal einen Mefoverrückten von hier unten kennen zu lernen:vik:
Wenn ich jetzt schreibe was LMF-Treffen ist mache ich böse werbung für ein anderes Forum, deshalb lasse ichs lieber :>


----------



## maesox (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Servus Harrıson-Gemeınde,

hıer ıst ja eın reges Treıben!!!!!!!!|bigeyesSo ısts recht!!!
Da bekommen wır mıt Sıcherheıt eın Treffen zu stande!!!

Da ıch mıch gerade ım sonnıgen,warmen Sueden rumtreıbe :q habe ıch mıch mal schnell ıns Internet-cafe verdünnısıert....ohne geht halt doch nıcht!!#6Meıne Freundın wırds mır verzeıhen.....

also bıs bald wıeder !!!

Vıele Grüsse von der Wolfsbarsch-Front
Matze


----------



## mad (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

servus,

mir persönlich ist es egal wo und wann ein Harrison Treffen ist.|wavey:
hab aber eine große bitte an euch,
ich schaffe es leider nicht mich um ein treffen zu kümmern.
wo ich zeitlich nicht kann,
schulferien bayern (hab einen sohn mit 6 jahren)
ca mitte april-anfang mai bin ich in schweden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> es ist halt sehr schwer sowas im großen Stil durchzuführen ohne enttäuscht zu werden, es sind nun mal nicht allzuviele harrison besitzer da, wenn da 20 mann absagen steht Margeaux wieder alleine am Fluss, von daher ist so ein NORD/SÜD/WEST und Ost treffen nicht das schlechteste, es sind immer nur ein paar Mann, wenn jemand noch hinzukommen will und ne weitere reise auf sich nimmt dann ist es ja o.k.
> Die fahrtkosten sind halt doch sehr hoch wenn man ca 400km einfach zu fahren hat und keine FG bilden kann, dann ist es u.U. Stress, nicht nur Fahrtbedingt, sondern sich auch vorher um alles zu kümmern (Ukunft, Boot usw. vor allem wenn man vor Ort niemanden hat), lieber in klinem rahmen twas machen und einer der das für die anderen mitorganisiert, dann klappt es auch und man kann zu viert oder fünft auch ne menge Spass haben, vielleicht sogar mehr als wenn 50 Leute auf einem haufen sitzen....


|good:
Das mit den Fahrgemeinschaften wäre für entfernte Treffen sicher eine wichtige Sache.
Immerhin haben wir ja auch keine >1,60m TL Karpfenruten zu transportieren. :m

Das größte organisatorische Problem gegen flexible kurzfristige Teilnehmer ist das Vorbuchen, Reservieren, Anzahlen. Das ist bei Zimmern, Ferienhäusern und auch Mietbooten gegeben. Auf dem Edersee z.B. ist man von der Größe her aber ohne Mietboot aufgeschmissen. Von daher ist ein Camping-Angeln auf der grünen Wiese und Angeln vom Ufer das einfachere und unproblematischere. Wenn man wie Rainer über eine Bootsflotte gebietet, kann man schon ein paar Angelleuts rausfahren, aber die Kapazität ist endlich. 
Also kurz gesagt: Je einfacher man die Organisation und die Fahrerei halten kann, umso besser wird es klappen.


----------



## Margaux (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also kurz gesagt: Je einfacher man die Organisation und die Fahrerei halten kann, umso besser wird es klappen.


 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob einige der Leute, die mich letztes Jahr so schön versetzt haben und jetzt hier wieder kräftig mitmischen, dann auch 2008 wirklich aufkreuzen :r (entschuldigung, das mußte nochmal raus, wenn ich hier so einige Beiträge lese...#d...das erinnert mich doch alles sehr an den 2007er-Thread).

Ich plane deshalb - wie schon geschrieben - gar nichts mit. Wenn Termin und Ort stehen und ich dann Zeit habe, komme ich gerne spontan dazu.


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

*Krawummmmmmm,Peng !!!!!!|bigeyes*

Aber wo er Recht hat,hat er Recht !!#c

Zählte letztes Jahr leider auch dazu u mußte zwecks OP kurz vorher passen,was für @Margaux echt ****** war!!!!!!

Daher sollten wir allen Ernstes bei der Sache bleiben und schauen das wir beim nächsten Treffen ein paar Leute mehr sind.Ich hoffe es jedenfalls das es klappt,da auch ich irgendwo was gut zu machen habe !


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Servus Maddin #h,


Nein,die Rede war nur von der Donau und vom Edersee in der Mitte Deutschlands.

Die Rede war auch von "Bonsai-Harrison-Treffen" damit man evtl nicht so viel Kilometer runter rasseln muß.


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Stell Dich nicht so an!!!

Fahr an den Edersee auch um die fünf Std !!#c


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> Stell Dich nicht so an!!!
> 
> Fahr an den Edersee auch um die fünf Std !!#c



Du meinst: würde fahren :vik:


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Rüüüschtüüüüsch,Nobbe!!!! Du wieder!!!!!|uhoh:|supergri

Wie siehts bei Dir aus??? Noch motiviert?????


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Maddin

aaaaaber nur wenn Du ne Ladung Franken Bier springen läßt!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> Noch motiviert?????



Im Moment noch nicht, nein :q


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Nobbe

|director:Schoooooof !!!!!:q


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Bäh!

Duck und wech!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wenn der Liter Diesel nicht bald 2,00 Euro kostet, könnte ich ja glatt mal ne Kiste Flens oder Becks mitbringen.


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Uh Pils 
Viel zu viel Hopfen. Vermutlich damit man nicht schmeckt dass es keinen Bums hat


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Uh Pils
> Viel zu viel Hopfen. Vermutlich damit man nicht schmeckt dass es keinen Bums hat


 



.......|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

.....Pussy-Bier eben!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also nochmal ernsthaft!
Macht das Sinn bei den Spritpreisen ein Treffen mitten in Deutschlan wo alle hin und zurück so 1000 KM fahren müssen, oder 1 Süd und 1 Nord Treffen.

Einmal Donau/Rhein, einmal Elbe/Weser.

Finde ne Harrison gehört an den Fluss nicht auffe Talsperre.


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Stimme ich in beiden Punkten zu.
Flussangeln rockt mehr und der Meister Edersee ist erstens ziemlich weit und zweitens ziemlich....uninteressant wenn man ihn nicht kennt.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also wenn sich hier im Norden ein paar Leute zusammenfinden, würde ich das auch organisieren mit Location, Unterkunft usw. ppa. 

Aber ich kenn nur Det midde Harrison???


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nem Fluß in den Dimensionen des Rheins z.B würde ich auch zustimmen!! Habe dort noch nie meine Rute reingehalten!!

Ach Leute,mir ists egal....hauptsache Fischen und Gaudi und wenn man dazu noch nicht so weit fahren muß ist´s umso besser!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Biersorte: Schöfferhofer ok???????


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> Nem Fluß in den Dimensionen des Rheins z.B würde ich auch zustimmen!! Habe dort noch nie meine Rute reingehalten!!



Tja...


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Nobbe

Nicht noch kräftig drauf hauen!!!!! Tut schon genug weh!!!!:c


----------



## rainer1962 (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Naja, zu Rainer nach Römerberg hätte ich so um die 275km geht noch so


 
was ein Wink mit dem Brückenpfeiler !!!!!!!!!!!
werde das ganze amüsiert weiterverfolgen, habe nämlich schon ein kleines Treffen wie immer!
norbert ist der "Mittelpunkt, von den südlichen Gefilden#6
und beejay wohnt auch hier umme Ecke.........
aber eigentlich wollte ich börnie mal beweisen, dass er doch gößere Fische wie seine Schniepelhechte und unter 40 Zander in seinem gewässer hat


p.s. ein Treffen bei mir, ist gerade zu Saisonbeginn immer etwas Problematisch ob des Wasserstandes, man kann dann oftmals das bankett nicht betreten, ich gehe dann zwar trotzdem am Rhein fischen, gibt aber oftmals, selbst bei mir als "Kundiger" des gewässers, eine Mords Materialschlacht, nutze solche Wasserstände um mich von altem "Gummi" zu trennen|bigeyes
und meine "Bootsflotte" ist nun mal nicht allzugroß....


----------



## rainer1962 (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum nicht|supergri Robert hat von Deinen Gewässern geschwärmt.....#6


 

der und schwärmen...pah...
ausser ner Badewanne kennt der doch nur Schweden........und meine Hausstrecke....
der weiß doch nimmer mehr wo sein Boot liegt, so oft kommt der zu Hause noch zum fischen#q vor lauter bauen...#q
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
ausserdem kommt der nur gern zu mir weil ich dann der Depp bin..
ich muss rudern, Hänger lösen, Pizza besorgen, Tanken, seine Köder anknoten, und dann auch noch die Fische landen und vom Haken lösen, einzigste was der macht:" Guide...pull, pul, pull...
Guide, Hecht landen...Guide mach endlich den Haken raus ich will wieder angeln...":m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Rainer, echt klasse Guide, da komm ich glatt auch mal vorbei! :m


----------



## Margaux (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Welcher Biersorte wir dann den Vorzug geben, kann immer noch ausdiskutiert werden!!



Beim Harrison-Treffen 2007 gab es 3 Kästen Alt-Bier... und alles nur für mich... #d |supergri. Und kein billiges Fabrikbier, nein alles exklusiv aus einer Düsseldorfer Hausbrauerei. Ohne Konservierungsstoffe und deshalb nur 4 Wochen haltbar. Da hatte ich nach diesem legendären Singletreffen ordentlich was zu tun #g.

Den Edersee fand ich übrigens recht uninteressant. Wahrscheinlich wirklich ohne Ortskenntnisse sehr schwierig zu beangeln. 

Ich bin für die kleinen Treffen mit den Leuten auf die man sich verlassen kann und habe da ja auch schon was angeleiert .


----------



## sa-s (9. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

echt lustig hier,

fast wie beamtenmikado ;-)

also dann mach ich mal den südpol auf.

ist halt schon östliche mongolei, aber vielleicht mag jemand kommen. (also in dem fall sind börnie und moped schon gesetzt, der robert nur, wenn er baufrei hat.) 

es gäbe die möglichkeit im kachletstau westlich von passau und in dem anschliessenden abschnitt oberhalb mit dem boot zu angeln. ich habe keins, wüsste aber eine holzzille mit 5 ps zum ausleihen. und ggf krieg ich ja dem chef sein segelboot bis dahin zum laufen. (naja, mit starrer welle bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber schaun ma mal)

die beiden abschnitte sind vom wasserstand her durch das stauwerk nivelliert, d.h. verhältnismässig hochwassersicher. wenns aber im mai/juni dicke kommt und ab meldestufe 2 die schifffahrt eingestellt wird ist natürlich essig.

diese abschnitte kenne ich leider gar nicht. wüsste halt vom hörensagen 4 plätze wo´s gut sein soll, aber man kann ja noch sherlock holmes spielen.

die donau ist hier 6 - 12 m. tief und 250 - 300 m breit.

vom fischpotential her: heuer wurde schon zwei waller ü 2 m gelandet und innerhalb der letzten drei wochen zwei ü 1 m zander, hechte sind sicherlich auch reichlich vorhanden, sowie schied.

es gibt direkt am wasser einen campingplatz, aber übernachtungsmöglichkeit sehe ich nicht als grosses problem an. karten sind auch fix organisiert, also wäre ne möglichkeit

grüsse

sepp


----------



## maesox (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Interessant!! Dann schließe ich mich quasi den Südstaatlern an!! Boot wäre natürlich klasse und mit dem Bier dort komme ich bestens zurecht!!!!!!!!!!!!
Generell finde ich diese Idee jedoch nicht schlecht,schade ist nur das man einige andere nicht persönlich kennenlernen wird#c


Gruß Matze


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Innstadt Bier also!! Sehr sehr lecker jummi.


----------



## maesox (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jepp Nobbe und in dem Fall machen wir zwei dann ne Fahrgemeinschaft!!!!:m


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann werde ich die Tage Det mal ansprechen wg. einem Nordtreffen.
Geht nur so, ist sonst alles zu weit zu fahren und zu viel Zeit die man im Auto sitzt.
Auch wenn ich viele von den Südstaatlern gerne mal kennengelernt hätte.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## maesox (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja Pauly,das ist echt ein Jammer!!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Innstadt Bier also!! Sehr sehr lecker jummi.


 
In Passau selber auch "Totenbier" genannt, weil die Brauerei/Quelle gleich unterhalb des Friedhofes ist. Aber egal - Hauptsache süffig!! :m


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mit so einer "Friedhofsbräu" aus Bamberg (Kaiserdom) könnte ich auch dienen - in Bamberg säuft das kein Einheimischer nur die Touristen:q:q:q


 
Jau, in der Rathausschänke habe ich auch ein Weizen getrunken |uhoh:. Euer Rauchbier schmeckt mir aber wesentlich besser :q:q


----------



## maesox (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ihr denkt auch nur an´s #g.......|rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



burn77 schrieb:


> In Passau selber auch "Totenbier" genannt, weil die Brauerei/Quelle gleich unterhalb des Friedhofes ist. Aber egal - Hauptsache süffig!! :m



Das ist mir völlig egal mit dem Friedhof.


----------



## sa-s (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

also alles was recht ist!

aber als oberster grill und zeremonienmeister plädiere ich sehr für meinen haus und hofbräu.

schliesslich wurde hier das pils erfunden

" Ursprung des Pilsener Bieres!
 "Das weltberühmte Pilsener Bier ist, was nur wenige wissen bayerischen
 Ursprungs", schrieb Dr. Rudolf Kubischek aus Pilsen seinen Landsleuten vor
 50 Jahren in die Schrift zum 100jährigen Jubiläum der traditionsreichen
 Biersorte.



prost und verbindliche anmeldungen gehen an mich, damit ich mal den planungsstab einberufen kann.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hefe Weizen ist ok, aber Pils nehme ich nur zum Geschirrspülen und wenn Preussen im Haus sind. Die haben keine Geschmacksnerven.


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ein Kenner schweigt und genießt#6 Welches hattest du probiert, das Schlenkerla oder das Spezial - mir persönlich schmeckt das Spezi besser:vik:


 
Beides natürlich und noch ein paar Sorten mehr |uhoh::vik:Beide Biere sind super, aber das Schlenkerla schmeckt mir noch etwas besser. Aber ich bin da nicht ganz neutral, denn ab und zu gibt es das Schlenkerla in meinem Düsseldorfer Getränkemarkt und dann greife ich einen Kasten ab #6. (Wäre übrigens wieder mal eine gute Idee |muahah.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ihr wollt alle nur saufen!


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Beide Biere schmecken am Besten aus dem Fass!!! Wenn Du mal wieder in der Gegend bist gib mal Laut


 
Klar, der Unterschied zwischen Bier und Faß ist riesig, wie bei allen guten Bieren. Aber leider komme ich ja nur alle Jubeljahre mal in die Gegend, deshalb müssen für mich die Flaschen reichen. 

Und da ich gerade erst da war, kann's dauern, aber dann machen wir ein Harrison-Treffen der besonderen Art im Schlenkerla oder im Spezialkeller #6.


----------



## maesox (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Genießen mein Güdster, genießen:vik::vik: Wenn Ihr ein Rauchbier getrunken habt, wollt ihr eh keine zweites mehr ....


 





Jetzt hört doch endlich mal auf!!!!! Mir läuft schon s Wasser im Mund zusammen!!!!!!!:k


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wir Friesen trinken Rum!


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sehr gerne!! Bei uns heist es aber nicht *im* Spezialkeller sondern wir gehen in Bamberg *auf* den Keller.


 
Martin,
stimmt, ja klar. Das stand auch so im Bamberger Brauereiführer |kopfkrat :q.


----------



## mad (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ausserdem kommt der nur gern zu mir weil ich dann der Depp bin..
> ich muss rudern, Hänger lösen, Pizza besorgen, Tanken, seine Köder anknoten, und dann auch noch die Fische landen und vom Haken lösen, einzigste was der macht:" Guide...pull, pul, pull...
> Guide, Hecht landen...Guide mach endlich den Haken raus ich will wieder angeln...":m



servus,

mir ist egal wo das treffen ist. 
wo mein guide ist da bin auch ich.:vik:
warum hat rainer ja schon sehr schön beschrieben und auf luxus verzichte ich nicht beim fischen.|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## sa-s (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> mir ist egal wo das treffen ist.
> wo mein guide ist da bin auch ich.:vik:
> warum hat rainer ja schon sehr schön beschrieben und auf luxus verzichte ich nicht beim fischen.|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



haha,

und ich dachte das leibeigentum wäre ein relikt aus dem finsteren mittelalter.

tja, dann werden wir wohl nicht mit deiner anwesenheit rechnen können, denn von ffm aus sinds wohl schon 4-5 stunden bis in die mongolei.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



sa-s schrieb:


> und ich dachte das leibeigentum wäre ein relikt aus dem finsteren mittelalter.


Wer behauptet das? :g

Neuste Definitionen siehe z.B. hier: :m
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hörigkeit_(Psychologie)
http://arbeitsblaetter.stangl-taller.at/SUCHT/Hoerigkeit.shtml

*Begriffsbestimmung*
"Der Begriff Hörigkeit stammt ursprünglich aus der Rechtssprache und bezeichnet ein Verhältnis besonderer Abhängigkeit. Bereits in der ersten Entwicklungsphase der Leibeigenschaft (9. Jahrhundert bis Ende des 12. Jahrhunderts) flossen Leib- und Grundherrschaft zusammen, wobei die Hörigen, die an den Boden gebunden waren (Grundholden) von den Leibeigenen, die sich als Freie in den Schutz des Grundherren begeben hatten, unterschieden werden müssen. Die an die Scholle gebundenen Hörigen (Halbfreien) galten als Zubehör des Bauernguts. Zur Abhängigkeit gehörten auch persönliche Dienst- und Kriegsleistungen der gesamten Familie des Hörigen (Hand- und Spanndienste). Die Hörigkeit wurde endgültig im 19. Jahrhundert mit der Bauernbefreiung beseitigt. Sie wurde in Rußland z. B. erst 1861 aufgehoben."

Da klar verschiedentlicher Natur, kann dies z.B. auch durch besondere suchterregende Gegenstände wie z.B. unverzichtbare Angelruten erzeugt werden. :q :q


----------



## sa-s (13. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das? :g
> Die an die Scholle gebundenen Hörigen (Halbfreien) galten als Zubehör des Bauernguts.




bauerngut oder bauergut?

danke det, wieder mal was gelernt.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## maesox (27. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Könnten wir mal die Orte/Gewässer nach und nach aufführen,an denen sich die Harrissongemeinde jeweils trifft ???

Wo war das nochmal bei den Südstaatlern??|kopfkrat Vilshofen ???


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Bei den Nordlichtern ist der Plöner See im Gespräch, mit Ausweichmöglichkeit an die Ostsee bei zuviel Wind.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann mach doch was los!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Magst hier mit herkommen.
Plön ist toll!
Also nicht der Ort, aber der See!!!!
Det muss ich auch noch überreden.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Mai ist angedacht!
Genaueres gibts noch nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wenig Zander, keine Schonzeit!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das wäre doch was.
Ich behalte dich mal im Auge.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wir trinken tagsüber Tee mit Rum und abends Rum mit Tee!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Du ruderst, ich trink Tee!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Du ruderst, ich trink Tee!


Das erste hört sich aber gut und wichtig an. :g
Sind da genug Boote und vor allem unproblematisch zu reservieren?


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das mit den Booten kläre ich mal ab.
Genug ist natürlich schwierig zu sagen, 5 Stck. ist mit Sicherheit kein Problem, aber wenn man 20 bräuchte wirds eng.
Ist auch die Frage ob sich jemand ein Boot teilen will oder nicht.
Ich mach das gern, kann man abwechselnd rudern.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Harrison Fans!
Ich hab eben eine Zusage von der Mitarbeiterin von www.fischzucht-reese.de für die grosse Ferienwohnung bekommen. Dort können wir mit 6 Personen übernachten. 
Termin: 9-12 Mai 2008.
Teilnehmer: Angeldet mit Ilsebill, Alikes, Angelspezi mit Kumpel und ich natürlich Opa Pauly.
Margaux wohnt in seinem Wohnmobil, Freelander wohnt um die Ecke braucht also keine Unterkunft.
Wir bekommen insgesamt 3 Boote, evtl. lässt sich das noch auf ein 4 tes ausdehnen. Wenn wir viel schleppen wollen, macht das Sinn, ansonsten kann man in den sehr geräumigen Booten auch mit 3 Anglern Spinnfischen. 
Die Option auf fischen an der Ostsee auf Mefo/Hornfisch halten wir natürlich offen, falls zuviel Wind sein sollte. Dann brauchen wir natürlich auch keine Boote bezahlen.
Wer hat eigentlich ein Echolot?
Ich bringe meines mit, aber das reicht natürlich nur für ein Boot.
Wer fragen zum Fischen/Köder hat soll es mal eben hier reintackern, dann kann ich was dazu sagen.
Wichtig ist natürlich, daß jeder seinen gültigen Fischereischein vorweisen kann, sonst gibts keine Angelkarte.
Die Ferienwohnung kostet 120 Euro gesamt, ein Boot pro Tag 10 Euro, Angelkarte 6 Euro pro Tag. Wer schleppen will, braucht anständige Rutenhalter oder gibt seinem Bootsmitfahrer die Ruten in die Hand, was im Fall einer VHF vieleicht gar nicht sone schlechte Idee ist.

Bei der Fischerei im Gebäude ist ein Bistro, in dem man hervorragend frischen Fisch essen kann. Ein kühles Gezapftes gibts da auch und das alles zu wirklich humanen Preisen.

Wer ein Guiding in Anspruch nehmen will, kanns gegen Abgabe eines Kartons Havana Club von mir bekommen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallihallo,
Also ich habe auf jeden Fall ein Echolot dabei und  mir gerade eine laminierte Tiefenkarte vom Plöner-See besorgt.
Na, da werde ich dann mal im nächsten Jahr schon mal üben fahren:q auf dem Plöner-See.

Ich hoffe auch nur das ich an dem Termin auch Zeit habe#c.
Würde mich freuen Euch alle mal kennenzulernen .
Ach ja,würde es Euch was ausmachen wenn ich meinen Bruder(Sylverpasi) mitbringe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ach ja,würde es Euch was ausmachen wenn ich meinen Bruder(Sylverpasi) mitbringe?


Achne, er ist Dein Bruder, das wird bestimmt lustig.  
In letzter Zeit war er ja nicht mehr soviel hier onboard. Er kommt dann aber auch von @home ?


----------



## Freelander (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Noch mal so am Rande,ich kenne nicht weit von Plön weg eine nette Privatbrauerei,da gibt´s lecker Bier:q:q:q in verschiedenen Sorten,wo man so einige Meter verhaften kann.


----------



## Freelander (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Achne, er ist Dein Bruder, das wird bestimmt lustig.
> In letzter Zeit war er ja nicht mehr soviel hier onboard. Er kommt dann aber auch von @home ?


 
Ja logo!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> und  mir gerade eine laminierte Tiefenkarte vom Plöner-See besorgt.





Freelander schrieb:


> Noch mal so am Rande,ich kenne nicht weit von Plön weg eine nette Privatbrauerei,da gibt´s lecker Bier:q:q:q in verschiedenen Sorten,wo man so einige Meter verhaften kann.


Das klingt ja weit besser als Weihnachten, großer See mit großen Hechten, Bootfahren und Echolot, eine Tiefenkarte, ein paar Gewässerkundige , und dann noch massig exklusiver Bölkstoff .... paradiesisch! :k


----------



## Freelander (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also bis jetzt bin ich leider noch nie am Plöner-See losgezogen#d,aber das will ich bis dahin na klar noch ändern:q.
Habe die letzten Jahre nur an der Ostsee verbracht und habe das Süßwasserangeln leider total vernachlässigt,aber auch das will ich in Zukunft wieder ändern.|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Angelspezi
Am Plöner See kannst du vom Ufer auf Barsch und Aal angeln.
Eine Wathose brauchst Du dafür aber nicht, geht fast überall steil runter.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Echolote haben wir dann ja scheinbar, daß ist sehr viel wert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> och nöö, aale mag ich nich


Da gibts aber bestimmt "bleifreie", das ist schon eher was.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Die Aale sind spitze.
Nur leider beissen die nicht auf Gufis.
Also nicht meine Fische.
Der See hat übrigens eine Fläche von ca. 3000 Hektar und Tiefen bis 60 mtr.
Wer also nicht so top schwimmen kann, sollte sich nicht schämen eine Schwimmweste mitzunehmen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich habe mal anhand der Gewässer/Tiefenkarte ausgerechnet was ich an einem Tag stramm rudern so schaffe und das dann umgerechnet.
Um den ganzen See ufernah zu umrunden braüchte ich 3 Tage Vollzeit, also ohne schlafen.
Aber keine Angst! Top Stellen liegen beim Fischer vor der Tür.


----------



## Living Dead (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Plöner See? Will auch mit! #6

Gehts auch ohne Harrison? Lg, Jonas


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Jonas
Kann mir nicht vorstellen,daß jemand was dagegen hat.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Man müsste nur sehen, ob noch Boote frei sind.
Wir haben ja nur 3, aber das kann klappen.
Kann man aber am besten kurzfristig besprechen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Living Dead (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Schön,Schön... Ich kann natürlich auch rudern. Machen wir hier auch nur. Also wenns irgendwie klappt würd ich mich freuen!#6


----------



## Margaux (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Plön ist toll!
> Also nicht der Ort, aber der See!!!!



Ich bin auf dem Plöner See Pfingsten 2008 dabei, das hatte ich Pauly schon mitgeteilt.
Und auf mich ist Verlaß!!! Wer diesmal zusagt und nicht kommt, bekommt von mir persönlich die Harrisons beschlagnahmt |splat2: :e

Ein portables Echolot und 3 ausgewählte Harrisons bringe ich mit, Schwimmweste trage ich sowieso (siehe Benutzerbild)...


----------



## Freelander (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hi,
Ich kann erst kurzfristig zusagen,das hat bei mir berufliche Gründe#h.
Ich gehe aber davon aus das ich ich auch dabei sein kann,eingetragen habe ich den Termin auf jeden Fall schon mal in meinem Dienstkalender,aber wie sagt man so schön,die Wege des Dienstherren sind unergründlich|bigeyes|rolleyes;+.


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin zusammen,
ich freue mich auch schon auf das Treffen!

@Pikepauly 
sag mal das mit dem Wind könnte aber auch auf der Ostsee ein Problem werden!
Bei Windstärke 5 auf dem Plöner See wird das auf der Ostsee aber auch keine Kaffeefahrt!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Alikes
Wieso bei 5 auf die Ostsee,ich dachte eher an die Ostsee zum Mefofischen mit Watbüx.Da ist es doch egal ob 5 oder nicht?Da kann man sich ja dann den passenden Strand suchen.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht.
Aufm Plöner See darf man nur rudern und deswegen ist da bei Wind schnell Schluss.
Deshalb Ausweichmöglichkeit an die Ostsee, aber eben midde Küstenspinne und Watbüx.
Die Teilnehmer hab ich voll im Griff!!!
Keine Angst, daß laüft!


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hast ja recht,
ich denk bei Ostsee auch automatisch immer zuerst ans Boot.
Vom Land aus läuft das!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Brauchst natürlich ne Watbüx und ne bischen leichtere Rute.
Mit der VHF 75 Gramm kannst den Mefos den Kopf abreissen.


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich werde dann mal die "Meerforellenfaulenzertechnik" ausprobieren, und dann passt die Rute wieder!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kannst ja einen Gummizug zwischenbinden.


----------



## Alikes (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Du meinst so ne Art Meerforellenstippen mit der Kopfrute!
Ja das wäre auch ne Option ;-)

Nein für die Meerforellenangelei habe ich natürlich was anderes!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet.
Von einem Hamburger.

Was machen eigentlich die Süddeutschen.
Top-Secret?


----------



## Freelander (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hi,
Mit was für einer Harrison fahrt Ihr auf den See?


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Vt 75 Gramm 2,70 mtr.


----------



## Freelander (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ah,ja.
Bin am überlegen ob meine 3,05 VHF 30-75 auch noch dafür zu gebrauchen ist,oder ob ich mir bis dahin noch eine Vt bauen lassen soll#c.
Ich glaube aber dann würde ich mir eine Vt mit weniger WG aufbauen lassen.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Bist infiziert!
Ich nehm die zum Schleppen und Jiggen.
Mit der VHF schleppen wäre ich vorsichtig, wenn sie im Rutenhalter klemmt und der Meterhecht draufknallt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mit der VHF schleppen wäre ich vorsichtig, wenn sie im Rutenhalter klemmt und der Meterhecht draufknallt.


Genau, würde und werd ich nicht riskieren, ist nicht ihre Liga, biegen im Rutenhalter usw.
Ich nehme auf jeden Fall getrennte Schleppruten, dicke Rollen usw. - und die Handspinnen kommen dann nochmal extra! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Det alles kannst Du aber nicht mitbringen.
Oder nimmt Volker einen Anhänger mit?


----------



## Freelander (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bist infiziert!
> Ich nehm die zum Schleppen und Jiggen.
> Mit der VHF schleppen wäre ich vorsichtig, wenn sie im Rutenhalter klemmt und der Meterhecht draufknallt.


 
Ja genau:l,aber wie gesagt ich will nur noch eine fürs Bootsangeln haben und da glaube ich wäre ne VT 15-45 für mich ideal.
Mal sehen ob ich das noch bis dahin  von meiner Regierung genehmigt bekomme?Ich will mir im Januar oder Februar ja noch eine Mefospinne aufbauen lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Det alles kannst Du aber nicht mitbringen.
> Oder nimmt Volker einen Anhänger mit?


Klar, das ist unmöglich! #d 
Aber 2 bewährte leichte und 2 neue schwere Schleppruten (nix VHF,VT), min. 2 leichte und 2 schwere Handspinnen, noch 2 MefoSpinnen zur Sicherheit, da kommt was zusammen! :m evtl. will Ilsebill aber noch mehr mitnehmen - IHRE Ruten - dann bin ich wenigstens unschuldig an dem Transportproblem. 

Wobei: Ich habe 3 große Rutentransportrohre und einen Dachgepäckträger, nix Anhänger, da kann man so einiges mitnehmen! :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich nehm die Berkley mit!
Geile Flitsche!


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ja genau:l,aber wie gesagt ich will nur noch eine fürs Bootsangeln haben und da glaube ich wäre ne VT 15-45 für mich ideal.



Marc,
wenn Du die VT auch zum Schleppangeln mit Ü20-Wobblern einsetzen möchtest, würde ich ganz klar die VT -75 bevorzugen. Außerdem hat die 75er einen recht variablen WG-Bereich, der definitiv weit unter die angegebenen 30g geht. 

Wenn Du die VT allerdings bevorzugt mit mittleren Wobblern einsetzen möchtest, wäre die VT -45 die richtige Wahl.

Wie immer keine leichte Wahl, die VT -75 wäre allerdings die bessere Allroundrute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jupp, und am Boot ist die robustere stärker Rute sowieso im Vorteil.
Eine solche würde ich auch mit 2-Bein Ringen bauen, eine -45 lieber mit 1-Bein Ringen, im Boot aber ein Nachteil mit den 1-Beinern.


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jupp, und am Boot ist die robustere stärker Rute sowieso im Vorteil.
> Eine solche würde ich auch mit 2-Bein Ringen bauen, eine -45 lieber mit 1-Bein Ringen, im Boot aber ein Nachteil mit den 1-Beinern.



#6 Ganz meine Meinung #6


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Volker, hab ich doch mit deiner 120er ausprobiert wie mit der BP auch - und ich bin immer wiederüberascht wie problemlos hochklassige starke Spinnruten auch kleine Köder werfen und damit arbeiten: Selbst kleine Wobbler lassen sich noch gut handeln und werfen, ein Midi-S wird noch richtig beschleunigt. Die Harison-Angaben sind tw. beim unteren WG sehr unpassend bzw. sie besagen ein optimales vollausgelastetes Arbeiten der Rute. Es geht aber noch weiter herunter, etwa auf 1/5 vom oberen angegebenen WG.
> Wenn man 1/5 mal annimmt, dann wird 15-45 zu 9-45, 30-75 zu 15-75, und 60-120 zu 24-120, und das entspricht gut dem was geht! :m



Wie der Midi-S auf der VT 120 mit 10+1-Multirollenberingung (!!!)  noch geflogen ist, war echt erstaunlich. Ich glaube auch, daß die Harrison-Angaben eher ein optimales WG angeben. Das mit dem unteren Gewichtsbereich hast Du ja schon beschrieben. Und denke ich bspw. an die VHF 2,30 5-*30g*, mit der ich einen *40g*.-Wobbler (Spöket-Imitat) noch recht gut werfen konnte, trifft das wohl in etwa auch auf den oberen Bereich zu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich hatte den Beitrag gerade in den Harrison-Nachbarthread verschoben :m

(geht übrigens auch selber und gut! #6)

Bei einigen stimmt ja auch das obere WG nicht, das *ist so* bei der 2,30er auf jeden Fall und mad beweist es ja auch dauernd.
Insodern sind die Standardangaben etwas vereinfacht. Was der jeweilige Blank in seiner Länge und aktuellen Konstruktion mini-max verarbeiteten kann, das steht da nicht drauf. Für die lange VHF könnte man auch 3-40g anstelle 5-30g draufschreiben, wäre nicht falsch. Erst das praktische Probieren mit den jeweiligen Ködergruppen bringt uns ja die genauen Erfahrungwerte, und davon steht viel im anderen Thread.


----------



## Freelander (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo,
Ich war heute in HH an der Elbe zum Zandern und habe meine neue 10`30-75 VHF ausgiebig getestet.Konnte zwar keinen Zander verhaften,aber ich habe mich neu verliebt:l.
Man ist das eine geile Gufi Rute#6.
Jetzt weiß ich was Ihr alle meint,dass das ein Traum ist.

@ Margaux und Angel Det

Danke für die Tipps,da werde ich noch einiges bedenken müssen,aber ich habe ja noch Zeit damit:q,jetzt ist erstmal die Mefopeitsche dran.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin!

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß noch alle an Board sind.
Sonst bitte Bescheid sagen.
Gäbe evtl. sonst "Nachrücker" denen ich jetzt erst mal absagen musste.
Mangels Platz in der Wohnung und begrenzter Anzahl der Boote.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus, daß noch alle an Board sind.
> Sonst bitte Bescheid sagen.
> ...


 

Moin Pauly,

der Termin ist bei mir fest eingeplant #6. Ich hab' s ja auch nicht mehr weit :vik:. Platz in einer Wohnung brauche ich nicht, da ich meine rollende Wohnung mitbringe. Deshalb benötige ich nur einen halbwegs geraden Stellplatz für's WoMo.

Wir "Nordler" :q treffen uns sicherlich vorher schon mal, den ein oder anderen Tag auf MeFo oder Dorsch vom Boot oder Zander in HH etc....
Ich muß nur noch den Umzug hinter mich bringen, dann habe ich endlich Zeit, hier oben die Gewässer zu erkunden :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Nordlicht!

Jo annner Küste könnt vorher schon mal was gehen.
Man muss ja nicht immer Harrison fischen.
Hab gestern mal mit Marc-Andree geschrieben, evtl. laufen wir uns auch vor Pfingsten schon mal übern Weg.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Nordlicht!
> 
> Jo annner Küste könnt vorher schon mal was gehen.
> Man muss ja nicht immer Harrison fischen.


 
Eben, meine Greys GRXi Spin sollte da ganz gut funzen 



> Hab gestern mal mit Marc-Andree geschrieben, evtl. laufen wir uns auch vor Pfingsten schon mal übern Weg.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pauly


 
Das will ich doch meinen und ich bin dabei....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, daß noch alle an Board sind.
> Sonst bitte Bescheid sagen.


BESCHEID, aber positiver! #6
Eine Koje für 2 1/2 Personen weißte ja ...


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Detlef und Gabi ihr müsst teilnehmen.
Den Harrison Rutenwald will ich unbedingt am Wasser sehen.

Mal so nebenbei, hat evtl. jemand ein Händchen fürs Fotografieren?
Könnte ja ein schöner Bericht fürs AB bei rauspringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Eine DigiCam (und reichlich Ladegerät) die passable Bilder macht nehme ich auf jedem Fall mit (+nen langen Zollstock :q).
Ist auch schön wenn Boote in der Nähe rüberfotografieren können, aber das kann man nicht voraussetzen und eine einsetzbare Kamera pro Boot wäre genauso klasse wie ein Echolot pro Boot, wäre sozusagen die Elektronikgrundausstattung für größere Angelseefahrt! :q


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jo dann haben wir ja auch einen Fotografen.

Hast aber recht, man braucht pro Boot eine Kamera, weil wir sicher nicht immer alle auf einer Ecke rumpaddeln.
Wenn man schleppen will, geht das ja auch gar nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Angelspezi 82
Nützt ja nix! Geldverdienen geht nunmal vor.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## peterws (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hi,

dieser Thread hat ein wenig an Übersichtlichkeit verloren.
Daher meine Frage: "Gibt es schon Termin und Ort?"


----------



## Freelander (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Harrison Fans!
> Ich hab eben eine Zusage von der Mitarbeiterin von www.fischzucht-reese.de für die grosse Ferienwohnung bekommen. Dort können wir mit 6 Personen übernachten.
> Termin: 9-12 Mai 2008.
> Teilnehmer: Angeldet mit Ilsebill, Alikes, Angelspezi mit Kumpel und ich natürlich Opa Pauly.
> ...


 



Bitte schön!|wavey:


----------



## Margaux (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Pauly
Vielen Dank für die Organisation des Treffens #6#6#6
Ein transportables Echolot bringe ich auch mit. Zum Schleppangeln hätte ich richtig Lust, meine VT 120 ist super dafür .

Eine VHF 75 bringe ich nur mit, wenn sich Gufieren lohnt!!?? |supergri|supergri Was meint Ihr? Ansonsten lieber ergänzend eine VT 45 zum Wobblern + Co. Oder beides, aber mehr als drei Ruten plus meine "Küsten-Greys" schleppe ich nicht an - bin schließlich spartanischer Spinnangler |supergri|supergri|supergri. Wie sieht es mit Großbarsch aus...??

@Marc-Andrée,
wie sieht es mit Treffen vorher aus?? Am Wochenende beziehe ich endlich meine kleine Zweitwohnung in Bargteheide, danach möchte ich endlich mal mehr sehen als nur Büro, Hotel und Hamburg-City...


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Margaux
Hamburg - City ???.............finde es gibt Schlimmeres!!!|rolleyes


Hat man jetzt eigentlich bei den "Südstaatlern" schon den Zeitpunkt und den Ort des Treffens festgelegt ????


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Die Südstaatler machen ein Geheimtreffen.
@Margaux
Wir hatten eigentlich nächstes WE schon mal für die Küste im Auge.
Leider spricht die Wettervorhersage ziemlich dagegen.

Deine Rutenauswahl ist übrigens absolut passend.


----------



## Margaux (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Hamburg - City ???.............finde es gibt Schlimmeres!!!|rolleyes


 
Na klar #6. Ich möchte aber auch mal unverbautes Wasser sehen :q


----------



## Margaux (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Wir hatten eigentlich nächstes WE schon mal für die Küste im Auge.
> Leider spricht die Wettervorhersage ziemlich dagegen.


 
... und für mich meine Umzugsplanung...



> Deine Rutenauswahl ist übrigens absolut passend


 
:vik::vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nochmal zu Ködern.
Was man wirklich braucht sind natürlich ein paar Schleppwobbler so in Grössen zwischen 15 und 20 cm. Lauftiefe so zwischen 4 bis 8 Meter.
Und ne Handvoll Gufis zwischen 10 bis 15 cm mit Köpfen zwischen 10 bis 20 Gramm zum Abklappern der Kanten und Berge.
Das reicht eigentlich.
Natürlich kann man auch noch jede Menge anderer Köder mitnehmen und benutzen.
Kleinere Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner, Jerks usw., muss man aber nicht haben um da gut angeln zu können.
Vor Ort irgendwas kaufen ist nicht so einfach, gute Läden gibts erst an der Küste und es geht ja auch über Feiertage wo die Läden wohl zu haben.
Also wer was hat mitbringen, wer noch was kaufen will/muss vieleicht mal schreiben wenn er nicht genau weiss was da hinpasst.
Volker und Det haben ja wohl auf jeden Fall Köder satt.
Meine Lieblinge am Plöner sind Nils Master Invincible und Musky Mania Lil Ernie, als Gufi PB Attractor. Oldschool halt!

Gruss

Pauly
Ersatzschnur und so Kleinzeug ist ja klar


----------



## Margaux (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Volker und Det haben ja wohl auf jeden Fall Köder satt.


 
Haben wir das nicht alle |muahah:. 

Wobei ich immer versuche, mich auf höchstens 5 Köderboxen in der Anglertasche zu beschränken... und das ist meistens noch viel zu viel. Aber ärgerlich ist halt eben, wenn gerade an seinen seltenen Angeltagen nur auf grün-lila-bordeaux-farbene :q Farben gefangen wird und man genau die gerade nicht dabei hat... :r


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jetzt hab ich ein Problem:
Die Farbe fehlt in meiner Box total.
Werd ich gleich mal ein neues Thema erstellen.


----------



## Margaux (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ein Problem:
> Die Farbe fehlt in meiner Box total.
> Werd ich gleich mal ein neues Thema erstellen.


 
Gerrit, Du hast diese Farbe noch nicht. Au weia...Ohne sie läuft nichts mehr. Zu bekommen ist sie sehr preisgünstig :q:q:q über "Margaux-World-Wide-Tackle" |muahahan die Mod's: war nur Spaß).


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Margaux 
Wenn die so gut sind, tauscht mir 2 Wobbler gegen ne Harrison?
Büüüdddee!


----------



## Margaux (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Wenn die so gut sind, tauscht mir 2 Wobbler gegen ne Harrison?
> Büüüdddee!


 
Klaro Pauly :m... bei Dir mache ich immer gerne einen Sonderpreis |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

UUps hab mich verschrieben.
Meinte gegen eine Silverman.


----------



## sa-s (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> Hat man jetzt eigentlich bei den "Südstaatlern" schon den Zeitpunkt und den Ort des Treffens festgelegt ????





Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Die Südstaatler machen ein Geheimtreffen.



Ne nix!

Kein Geheimtreffen und auch noch kein definitiver Ort.
Bin noch am Stöbern und Eruiren.

Is ja noch nicht mal Schonzeit und Ihr macht schon Heckmeck, grins.

Schöne Grüsse

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Vieleicht gerade weil Schonzeit ist.
Ein Geheintreffen gibt es aber wohl schon, denke ich.
Bei Robert am Fluss ohne Voranmeldung.


----------



## Freelander (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@margaux
Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig bei dir wenn ich demnächst nochmal zum Strand fahre.
Könnte schon das WE 09/10.01.08 werden.

@Pauly
Ich hoffe das klappt So.mit dem Mefofischen.
Mal schauen was das Wetter so sagt am So.


----------



## sa-s (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vieleicht gerade weil Schonzeit ist.
> Ein Geheintreffen gibt es aber wohl schon, denke ich.
> Bei Robert am Fluss ohne Voranmeldung.



joho,

dass ist so geheim, ich weiss gar nichts davon! ;-)

naja, jetzt gehts noch 2 wochen und dann ist bei uns schonzeit, dann stell ich mal was vor. keine ahnung ob wer kommen mag.

wird sich zeigen

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@SaS
Viel Glück!
@Freelander
Wettervorhersage sieht ganz übel aus.
Mist!!!


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@s-as

Denke schon,da es bei uns Südstaatlern so einige "Harrisonler" gibt.#h

Bis 1.Mai werden wir uns sicher einig sein oder ??#6

Gruß Matze


----------



## sa-s (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> @s-as
> 
> Denke schon,da es bei uns Südstaatlern so einige "Harrisonler" gibt.#h
> 
> ...




LOGISCH MATZE,

und im Wonnemonat Mai, freu . . .

bis dahin

vorerst nur schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Könnte schon das WE 09/10.01.08 werden.


Mein Kalender spricht heute vom 30.01.08 ... Einer von back-to-the-Future |kopfkrat


----------



## Freelander (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mein Kalender spricht heute vom 30.01.08 ... Einer von back-to-the-Future |kopfkrat


 

|muahah:|peinlich
Jetzt hat es mich auch mal erwischt:q.

Meinte natürlich 9/10.02.08


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage sieht ganz übel aus.
> Mist!!!


Bei uns ist gerade heut Nachmittag richtig Schnee gefallen, allerdings Höhenlage 300m+. Der Wind kommt auch aus falscher Richtung |uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Det!
Und nachts bis -10 Grad C, da ist keine Trutte für Pauly zu kriegen.
Das WE danach soll besser werden!
Freu!!!


----------



## Freelander (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann eben dann#6.


----------



## Margaux (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Nordlichter, Freelander, Pauly etc.,

nach meinem Umzugsstress nach Bargteheide letztes Wochenende und einer Heimreise nach Neuss dieses Wochenende, hätte ich am 16. oder 17.02. nun endlich mal Zeit zum Angeln. Wie sähe es denn bei Euch mit einem ersten Treffen aus? 

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und erwischen mal einen super Tag wie letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Da hab ich Fehmarn eingeplant!
Also das könnte laufen.
Wenn es Dich nicht stört, daß ich da keine Harrison fische.
Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Da könnte was gehen,allerdings für mich nur 17.02. da ich am 16.02. für meinen Angelverein schon fest gebucht bin.:q


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Moin!

Dann lass uns Mitte nächster Woche noch mal schreiben oder telefonieren.
Ich bin auch nicht auf Fehamrn festgenagelt, ist eben nur mein Quartier.
Aber Sonntag muss ich ja sowieso aufs Festland um nach Hause zu kommen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

jepp, so machen wir das.#6


----------



## Margaux (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

na, das sieht ja gut aus mit einem gemeinsamen Treffen. Bezüglich Ort und Zeit bin ich flexibel. Gerne komme ich Samstag (16.02.) nach Fehmarn, genauso gut können wir uns Sonntag (17.02.) auf dem „Festland“ treffen. Wir ich mir noch Angelscheine besorgen muß - Brodtener Steilufer o.ä. – müsste ich das vorher wissen. 

Ihr habt ja meine Handy-Nr., ansonsten können wir uns gerne per PN abstimmen. 

Da freue ich mich, endlich kann ich meine neu erlangte Küstennähe nutzen :vik::vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Jetzt kann uns eigentlich nur noch das Wetter einen Strich machen.
Ansonsten! Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf euch Spacken.

Tut mir leid, aber musst Dich langsam an norddeutsche Umgangsformen gewöhnen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, gutes Gelingen und ne schöne Liste guter Fische! #6

Könnte leider eh nicht, zuerstmal gerade erst wieder richtig fit (der Rest schwächelt aber) und dann viel Arbeit.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det
Wir holen eine Ü 80 für Dich raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Aber hallo, gerne mit Drillbild an deiner Neuen! (dann gibts vlt. bald ne neue "heiße Flamme" :q)


----------



## Alikes (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Leute,
habe die letzten zwei Wochen flachgelegen genau wie der Rest der Familie!
Am 16/17 kann ich leider nicht da ein großes Familienfest ansteht, ich wünsche euch aber ein paar schöne Fische!
Wir machen übrigens Mitte März eine Woche Urlaub auf Langeland, da werde ich dann alles nachholen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Viel Spass auf Langeland und nimm dich in Acht vor den Krallenbleien.


----------



## Alikes (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich denke ich werde die Brandungsruten auch mitnehmen, dann können meine Kids vielleicht den einen oder anderen Dorsch oder ne Platte rauszuppeln und ich kümmere mich um die Trutten!


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das ist ne sehr gute Idee!
Macht ja auch Spass. Kann aber natürlich mal büschen kalt werden.


----------



## Alikes (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Muss Muttern halt warmen Kakao einpacken!


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Moin!

War von Freitag bis Sonntag zwischen Poel und Ahrenshoop unterwegs. 
Nüscht! Am Strand war aber auch noch kein Leben zu sehen ist einfach zu kalt.
Habe mit zwei Bootsangler geschnackt, die haben gut Mefos gefangen, aber beim Schleppen auf 15 mtr.
Trotzdem greifen wir nächstes WE zusammen an, die Temperaturen werden ja auch noch hochgehen.

Das klappt!!


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Moin,

wo und wann sollen wir uns denn treffen? Bereits Samstag auf Fehmarn und Sonntag wo auf dem Festland? Wenn das Wetter halbwegs so bleibe, wäre das ein Traum.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Ich schlage vor, daß ich Donnerstag gegen Abend mit Uli und Dir telefoniere und Du dann Marc Andree anrufst. Donnerstag deswegen, weil wir dann eine zuverlässige Wettervorhersage fürs WE haben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> War von Freitag bis Sonntag zwischen Poel und Ahrenshoop unterwegs.
> Nüscht! Am Strand war aber auch noch kein Leben zu sehen ist einfach zu kalt.
> Habe mit zwei Bootsangler geschnackt, die haben gut Mefos gefangen, aber beim Schleppen auf 15 mtr.


Aha, Bericht gesehen.


----------



## Freelander (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe am Samstag eine 41er blitzeblanke Mefo wieder in die Fluten entlassen darauf das sie noch ein bisschen weiter wächst.
Das Wasser war A.....kalt.Die Quittung habe ich dann auch gestern dafür bekommen.Ich liege hier garade schön mit ner Grippe und Fieber im Bett,der Doc hat mich bis Freitag ausser Gefecht gesetzt.Ich glaube nicht das ich am Sonntag da schon wieder in die Fluten steige.
Falls ich mich dann schon besser fühle könnt Ihr mir ja mitteilen wo Ihr hinfahrt,dann würde ich auch ohne Getackle mal vorbeischauen um mal mit Euch zu klönen.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Oha! Dann gute Besserung.
Behaltens mal im Auge.
Volker hat Deine Nummer?


----------



## Freelander (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich weiß nichtob ich ihm die schon mal gegeben habe.
Du bekommst ne PN.:m


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das wäre top und Volkers bitte auch gleich wenn Du sie hast.
Ich hab sie verbummelt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So ich gehe jetzt wieder ins Bett|gr:.
Ich melde mich dann wenn ich wieder Fitt bin.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Schön schwitzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Freelander: So'n Mist, Gute Besserung! #6
Da kann man wohl wirklich von *Erkältung* reden, was?


----------



## sa-s (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich habe am Samstag eine 41er blitzeblanke Mefo wieder in die Fluten entlassen darauf das sie noch ein bisschen weiter wächst.
> Das Wasser war A.....kalt.Die Quittung habe ich dann auch gestern dafür bekommen.Ich liege hier garade schön mit ner Grippe und Fieber im Bett,der Doc hat mich bis Freitag ausser Gefecht gesetzt.Ich glaube nicht das ich am Sonntag da schon wieder in die Fluten steige.
> Falls ich mich dann schon besser fühle könnt Ihr mir ja mitteilen wo Ihr hinfahrt,dann würde ich auch ohne Getackle mal vorbeischauen um mal mit Euch zu klönen.



hallo freelander,

gute besserung und mein tipp: 

"trink mehr schnapps", das brennt aus und macht den kleinen erregern schnell den garaus.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Sas
Hier im Norden nennt man das Strothmannkur.
Und bei Euch?

Bärwurzkur?


----------



## sa-s (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

hi pauly,

weiss nicht obs hier einen fachbegriff dafür gibt,
vielleicht alkohol (is) muss

prost

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Moin!

Ich mag nur Schnaps wenns dunkel ist.

@Margaux

Volker bitte deine Tel. Nr. schicken!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Packt bloß die Robbenschwarten und dickste Unterwäsche mit ein!

Kaltlufteinbruch aus Norden - Nachts teilweise strenger Frost
aber dafür sonnig - wolkig und kein Regen.


----------



## Freelander (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

ui,
schön warm anziehen und viel warmen tee mitnehmen.:q


----------



## Alikes (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Laut Deutschen Wetterdienst habt ihr am Samstag richtig gutes Wetter!
Kalt aber sonnig und Wind West bis Südwest 2-3 zunehmend 5

Dann mal viel Spaß
Alexander


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Gibts hier für das Südstaatlertreffen schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Moin!

Unser Vorwegtreffen auf Fehmarn am 16/17.02 war recht gut.
Jeder demokratisch einen Fisch. Uli nen Dorsch 58 cm, Volker und ich jeder ne Mefo von gut 45 cm. Mit dem Wetter konnten wir für die Jahreszeit sehr zufrieden sein.

Nett wars auch und macht Lust auf ein grösseres bzw. längeres Treffen an Pfingsten.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Klasse, also sparsam aber Fisch für alle! #6



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nett wars auch und macht Lust auf ein grösseres bzw. längeres Treffen an Pfingsten.


Und das ist natürlich noch besser ... #6


----------



## maesox (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Gibts hier für das Südstaatlertreffen schon Neuigkeiten?


 



Würde mich auch interessieren!!#c|rolleyes


----------



## Alikes (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
dann nochmal Petri zu den Fischen!
Hatte mich schon kurz per PN mit Volker ausgetauscht!


Gruß
Alexander


----------



## sa-s (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Holla die Waldfee,

Schonzeit is und die Fischer werden leicht nervös. ;-)

Wann wollt Ihr denn kommen? und wie lange?
Also die beiden verlängerten Maiwochenenden muss ich mir freihalten, da gehts mit meinem Dad nach Südschweden.
Das Wochenende vom 12.06.-15.06. bin ich auch nicht da.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre wäre für moped der Juni wegen bestandener Prüfung besser geeignet. Wir freuen uns schon auf kühles Fassbier!

Als mögliche Teststrecken habe ich drei Bereiche an der Donau ins Auge gefasst.

Zunächst einmal meine Hausstrecke: knapp 2 Kilometer im letzten frei fliessenden Abschnitt. Linksseitige Altwässer und Donauauen. Rechtsseitig kleine Buhnenfelder.

Weiterhin interessant wären die beiden Donauabschnitte vor Passau, zum Einen das ehemalige Freymadl-Wasser, Tiefe von 6-11 m Untergrund steinig, gutes Zanderwasser. Leider ist hier Uferangeln eher uninteressant. Das Ufer besteht aus einer 1-2 m hohen unregelmässigen Steinschüttung, gefolgt von dichtem Pflanzenwuchs, so dass nur alle 50-100 m überhaupt eine Lücke befischbar ist. Hier wäre also angeln vom Boot sinnvoll. Eine Zille wäre vom Pächter ausleihbar. Das heisst Präferenz liegt eher bei kurzen Ruten.

Der Dritte Abschnitt folgt gleich im Anschluss an das Freymadl-Wasser und ist vom BFV-Passau gepachtet.
Auch hier wäre es sinnvoll vom Boot aus zu fischen, wenngleich auch donaulinksseitig Möglichkeiten für das Uferangeln bestehen. Bootsverleih habe ich hier noch keinen ausgemacht, wäre also schön wenn einer selber eine Nussschale ins Schlepptau nehmen könnte.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Viel Spass bei der Planung für die Südstaatler!

Bei den Nordstaatlern soll noch was gehen am 8-9 März.
Ich selbst kann leider erst Ostern wieder an die Küste!
Bis dahin stramm Maloche incl.
 Wochenende.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Unser Vorwegtreffen auf Fehmarn am 16/17.02 war recht gut.
> Jeder demokratisch einen Fisch. Uli nen Dorsch 58 cm, Volker und ich jeder ne Mefo von gut 45 cm. Mit dem Wetter konnten wir für die Jahreszeit sehr zufrieden sein.
> ...


 
@Pauly #h
Da schließe ich mich an, der "Erstkontakt" |supergri war sehr positiv.

Am 08./09.03. - wohl auf jeden Fall am Sonntag - geht's dann weiter.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann wünsch ich da viel Spass!
Bin ein büschen neidisch.)


----------



## Margaux (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich da viel Spass!
> Bin ein büschen neidisch.)


 
Gerrit, es gibt manchmal halt Sachen, die Vorrang vor dem Angeln haben . Das kenne ich selber zur Genüge. Aber ab Ostern bist Du dann wieder am Start #6


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Eigentlich hat bei mir nix Vorrang vorm Angeln!

Ausser Kindermachenüben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich hoffe Du hast auch an die Kinderzimmer gedacht :q, - echte Langfristfolgewirkungen,
das sind z.B. diejenigen die mir als Angelhobbyraum, Bauwerkstatt und Asservatenkammer dann fehlen.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. März 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Club!

Hab gerade mal die Wettervorhersage fürs WE überflogen.
Das wird ganz schön frisch anne Küste, aber Uli weiss sicher einen Strand wo was geht.
Wünsche viel Spass und dicke Fische!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (24. März 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Volker
Dein bewegliches Zuhause hat am WE eine Standgenehmigung für Plön bekommen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (25. März 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Volker
> Dein bewegliches Zuhause hat am WE eine Standgenehmigung für Plön bekommen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 

Hej Gerrit,
das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten :vik:.

Danke schön und Grüße,

Volker


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Du darfst natürlich der Gastronomie des Fischers keine Konkurrenz machen und da Kaffee ausschenken oder gegrillte Barsche verscherbeln.


----------



## Margaux (25. März 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Volker!
> 
> Du darfst natürlich der Gastronomie des Fischers keine Konkurrenz machen und da Kaffee ausschenken oder gegrillte Barsche verscherbeln.


 
Gerrit,

nur rohe Brassen... |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Rohe Brassen wirst da auch los.
Laufen genug Hamburger rum, die jeden Mittag Sushi mampfen.


----------



## Alikes (25. März 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
bin jetzt die nächsten drei Wochen in Bad Schwartau. Versuche dort mal den Rücken wieder fit zu kriegen um dann die Meterhechte aus dem Plöner See zu ziehen! War vorher eine Woche auf Langeland und habe dort ein paarmal mit Uli geangelt und einiges gelernt übers Meerforellenfischen! Ich durfte sogar Die MP1 und die Rainshadow testen, das sind schon Hammerruten! Leider war es sehr schwer die Trutten an den Haken zu kriegen und ich bin leer ausgegangen! Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!

Bis dann
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Moin!

Langsam kommt Pfingsten näher.
Da wir uns ja alle schon mal beschnuppert haben, kann da eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen.
Volker denk an Deine Matchrute wegen der rohen Brassen die Du an die Hamburger verscherbeln willst.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Langsam kommt Pfingsten näher.


Vlt. geht wenigstens dann der Winter mal für ein paar Tage weg! 



> Volker denk an Deine Matchrute wegen der rohen Brassen die Du an die Hamburger verscherbeln willst.


Sind da denn genug drin, auch andere Weißfische? Denke da auch an KöFis.
Heißt natürlich noch mehr Gerödel.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Det!
Also ich beschränke mich auf Kunstköder, habe dort noch nie auf Friedfisch geangelt.
Denke trotzdem das der Bestand gut ist, die ganzen Räuber werden nicht nur von Renken leben.

Willst auch ne schnelle Mark nebenbei machen?


----------



## Margaux (10. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Volker denk an Deine Matchrute wegen der rohen Brassen die Du an die Hamburger verscherbeln willst.



Hej Gerrit,

selbstredend, ich habe bereits meine Harrisons aus dem Futteral genommen und bringe ausschließlich Matchruten, Stippen und Feeder-Ruten mit :vik: |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Brassen sind doch Sushi tauglich????
Oder nicht??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sushi aber nur mit doppelt dicker Sicherheitsalkoholeinlage und Abtöten aller potentiellen Keime. 

Ilsebill geht übrigens Sa auf einen Bierbraukurs, mal sehen was da rauskommt! #g -> |bigeyes -> :v


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Det denk daran:

Genussmittel nicht Nahrungsmittel!


----------



## Pikepauly (27. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So langsam haben wir die Wartezeit überstanden.
Ihr kriegt alle noch ne PN von mir.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

13 Tage noch ....


----------



## maesox (27. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo,

klinke mich hiermit komplett aus diesem Thread aus und das als Themenstarter!!!!

Warte jetzt seit fast einem Jahr auf eine meiner Harrisons, die "Meister Mad" als Reklamation hat!! Damit nicht genug...er hat auch noch meine andere VHF zur Reparatur (Seit Januar).

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal so sauer war wie jetzt!! Wenn man immer und immer wieder aufs Neue wissentlich am Telefon verarscht wird,reichts irgendwann und das dauert bei mir ziemlich lange!!!!

Fakt ist,daß ich ohne eine Harrison auch an keinem Harrisontreffen teilnehmen werde!! So leid es mir tut!!!!

Sorry Feunde


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (27. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Maesox
Das ist wirklich bitter!
Ganz ausklinken solltest Du dich aber bitte nicht.
Ich bin sicher, daß Du dieses Jahr noch wieder mit Deinen Ruten fischen kannst.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (27. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> So langsam haben wir die Wartezeit überstanden.
> Ihr kriegt alle noch ne PN von mir.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Hej Gerrit,

ja, teile uns bitte mit, wo wir wann aufkreuzen sollen #h. Ab Mittwoch reise ich für eine Woche nach Schweden und danach direkt zum Plöner See.


----------



## Margaux (27. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Matze,

ich kann verstehen, daß Du sauer bist. Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch im Süden eine gute Angelsaison und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja trotzdem mal #h


----------



## maesox (27. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

....Das ist mehr als bitter,Gerrit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Maesox

Mir würden meine "Flitschen" auch fehlen.
Ich weiss da auch keinen Rat für dich.
Vor allem ist das hier ja auch ein leidiges Thema was sofort für Ärger sorgt.
Das wollen wir ja eigentlich alle nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Maesox
> Das ist wirklich bitter!
> Ganz ausklinken solltest Du dich aber bitte nicht.


Allem Ärger zum Trotze, wieso weshalb, warum ? - nein wirklich nicht, drücke die Daumen daß es wieder ins Lot kommt! #6 

@all: #h Wär wirklich schön, wenn es da mal eine klare Aussprache und ein Ende der Nervereien gäbe. :g

Der H-Hype hat sich nun auch ein gut Stück relativiert, ich denke die meisten mit längeren Erfahrungen gucken jetzt kritischer, und nicht weil Harrison draufsteht ist das automatisch gut bzw. für jeden gut. 
Einige Ruten gefallen mir aber weiterhin saugut, daran hat sich nichts geändert.
Der eine wird auch mehr eine Präferenz zur VT endeckt haben, der andere die VHF, etliche spielen in Gedanken mit den BP-Derivaten, was einem wirklich gefällt merkt man erst nach einiger Angelzeit. Ist auch piepegal, weil das persönliche Gefallen zählt. Gute Fische fangen kann man nachweislich mit allen. 

P.S.: Titel, Arbeitstitel: Bin dringend dafür, daß es eben nicht nur eine Harrison und Harrison-Benutzer-Treffen ist, sondern wie schon angerissen ein Nordtreffen der Angelinteressierten um diese Rütchen.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det
Ich bin ja auch son VT- Lover.

Auch wenn ich deinen Vorschlag begrüsse, glaube ich nicht das hier noch mal Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen herrscht.
Leider! 

Würde mich aber freuen, wenn ich mich da irre.

Mir schwebt gerade son Bild im Kopf rum.

Unsere ganzen H-Ruten mit 4000 er Stellas abgeknipst, am Steg der Fischerei in Plön, wenn sich der Frühnebel lichtet.

Ich weiss auch schon, wer gut fotografieren kann und dafür früh aufsteht. Nech Det!
Son Bild hab ich mal in einem Loomis Katalog gesehen.
Das muss sein.

Die Interessierten waren doch Chrissi und sein Kumpel oder???

Soll ich die noch mal anschreiben??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Richtig, gerade wenn jemand heftig mit dem Gedanken spielt, ist es ja auch die allerbeste Gelegenheit.
Dachte jetzt auch an Freelander und Sylverpasi .

Deine Idee für ein Stilleben hat was :l, Kamera ist auf jeden Fall dabei und wenn das Wetter den genialen Beleuchter stellt, sollte es solche :k Bilder erlauben.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kriegst Du das den hin mit Blue Arcs statt Red Arcs zu montieren?
Das stört sonst die Bildharmonie.

Der musste sein, wg. Dönerdreier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Kriegst Du das den hin mit Blue Arcs statt Red Arcs zu montieren?
> Das stört sonst die Bildharmonie.


Natürlich kriege ich das hin , die silbernen sind momentan in der Überzahl und wirken sehr gut beim Massenauftreten  , allerdings will ich ja auch nochmal passende grüne und blaue daran haben.

Die roten Farbtupfen würden so einem Bild aber erst die richtige Würze geben , wie die roten Tupfem mancher Rotgetupften, die dadurch gleich doppelt schön wirkt. Schreit also nach einmal classic-Silver Style und einmal bunt.


----------



## Slotti (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

schade das ihr soweit weg wohnt, sonst hätte ich auch gerne mal vorbeigeschaut, wird bestimmt ein schönes Wochenende wünsche euch viel Spass schönes Wetter und ein paar anständige Fische.


----------



## Margaux (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der eine wird auch mehr eine Präferenz zur VT endeckt haben, ... , etliche spielen in Gedanken mit den BP-Derivaten



Stimmt, ich gehöre zu den VT-Fans. Wobei einige Versionen der VHF's auch klasse sind, wie man halt's braucht, aber einige sind mir einfach zu hart, auch zum GuFieren. Die BP wird meine "Reise-Allround" für's WoMo  - halt die Rute, die alles etwas kann, aber nichts richtig .

In mein Dreierfutteral für Plön kommen natürlich nur Harrisons: die VT 120 zum Großwobblerschleppen, meine blaue :vik:VT 45 :vik:für's normale Wobblern und Kantenabklopfen. Bei der dritten Rute schwanke ich noch zwischen der VHF 30 2,30 für mittelkleine GuFis oder der Interceptor zum Barschangeln. Mal sehen...

Ich habe ja noch Zeit, vorher kommt erstmal  :vik:eine Woche Schweden :vik: und bis dahin verabschiebe ich mich erstmal #h. Den ein oder anderen sehe ich dann an Pfingsten am Plöner See #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Volker, nicht die Rute zum Ostseestrandangeln vergessen, für alle Fälle. 

Bei mir wird das 3er Futteral wohl eher die 3er Stalinorgel mit Bazookas


----------



## Pikepauly (28. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Für Plön kommt man mit 3 Ruten auf jeden Fall hin.
Eine für die Ostsee und dann langt das.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hey Leute,
Da kann ich meine VHF aber leider nicht mit auf das Foto lassen,weil ich mit Aspire kurbele:q:q#h.
Tja und mit meiner bestellten VT 45 brauche ich dann wohl auch ein wenig Geduld,habe gelesen das der Robert wohl in Schweden sein soll.
Vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja totzdem noch bis Pfingsten rechtzeitig von ihm geliefert.
Ansonnsten freuen wir uns schon,der Sylverpasi und ich:vik:.
Hey Volker vielleicht bringe ich ja auch eine alte Bekannte von dir mit:q.

Wenn alles gut geht bringe ich auch noch ein Boot mit,stehe gerade in Verhandlung mit unserem Verein,eins auszuleihen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Da kann ich meine VHF aber leider nicht mit auf das Foto lassen,weil ich mit Aspire kurbele:q:q#h.


Auf dem "bunten" Szenario paßt das, rot + gold harmoniert sehr gut! :q
Ich kann Dir ja eine Daiwa Silver als Hechtrolle für die Pauly-classic-silver-Show mitbringen, die stiehlt optisch den anderen Silberlingen dann schon die Show 



> Ansonnsten freuen wir uns schon,der Sylverpasi und ich:vik:.
> 
> Wenn alles gut geht bringe ich auch noch ein Boot mit,stehe gerade in Verhandlung mit unserem Verein,eins auszuleihen.


Das hört sich gut an, und damit sind hoffentlich noch ein paar mehr Leuts auf dem See! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Moin!

Doch ne Aspire ist passend.

Von mir könnte sich auch ne Tactilus in den Rutenwald verirren.

Freu mich schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Für Plön kommt man mit 3 Ruten auf jeden Fall hin.


Das sagst Du so einfach: einmal 2 normale Schleppruten, einmal schwere für den Großköderversuch, und dann eine leichte und eine schwere Handspinne, das sind alleine schon 6.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

3 Ruten pro Nase meinte ich natürlich.

Eines ist ganz wichtig, denkt an euren Fischereischein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det
Dein silbernes Alteisen bring mal ruhig mit.

Ich hab noch ne TP mit Ladehemmung, die werd ich Dir auch mal vorführen, damit Du was zu lästern hast über Shimano.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Denkt unbedingt an die Fischereischeine!!!


----------



## Freelander (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich werde mir jeweils einen Tag vorher eine Tageskarte beim Fischer holen.
Zum Fischereischein brauche ich ja wohl nichts zu sagen:q.

Wann seit ihr denn ungefähr zeitlich in Plön?


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich bin Freitag abend ab 21.00 Uhr da.

Bettwäsche und Handtücher sind übrigens vorhanden. Nicht mitbringen!!
Nutzt den Platz im Auto für Rum für den Guide.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Noch ein paar Fragen dazu:

- Boot mit Anker?
- Koch+Bratmöglichkeiten?
- Gefrierfach für Kühlakkus?

Ich will Fr/Sa in der Nacht anreisen, also Sa früh morgens da, Fr ist noch zuviel los, dafür dann noch am Di dableiben.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Det!

Die Boote sind voll ausgerüstet. Ruder, Anker, Leine usw.. Du brauchst nur Echolot und Schwimmweste wenn benötigt.
Die Ferienwohnung hat eine Küche auf normalem FEWO Standard also Kühlschrank, Herd, Kaffeemaschine (ganz wichtig) und Toaster.
Ob der Kühlschrank ein Gefrierfach hat, weiss ich im Moment nicht, ginge sonst aber auch bei der Fischerei mit den Kühlakkus.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Det Du kannst natürlich gerne so früh kommen, dann können wir gemütlich nen Kaffee trinken oder so. Schmöcken und Sabbeln.
Angeln können wir aber am Samstag erst um 9 Uhr, weil vorher gibts keine Lizenz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich denke, das reicht mit Sa 9 Uhr! 

Wie sieht es denn so insgesamt bei allen mit den Gedanken an Flohmarkt, Geräteüberschußswap oder ähnlichem Tauschereien aus? Gerade die langen Angelruten-Teile...
Vlt. sinnvoll mal vorher anzufragen bzw. anzubieten, was interessant sein könnte?
So ohne Versand und live begrabbelt mag vlt. einiges interessant sein, was ansonsten untergeht.


----------



## Freelander (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jo ,das könnte interessant sein,kannst ja mal ein paar verschiedene VT´s mitbringen zum anschauen#h.
Ich denke da gerade speziell an eine 45er in 9ft.
Ich suche noch eine 2500er Shimano TP-FA oder Aspire,falls jemand eine hat.
Nur gucken nicht anfassen:q.


----------



## Freelander (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ach ja,falls irgendwas sein sollte über Himmelfahrt,Ihr erreicht mich jetzt für ein paar Tage nicht,weil ich mit dem Angelverein in Dänemark bin,da habe ich kein I-Net,
also wundert Euch nicht das ich ab Morgen nicht mehr antworte:q.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det
Ich hab kein Tackle über.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich denke da gerade speziell an eine 45er in 9ft.


Die habe ich nicht, sondern Volker. Ich habe eine probeaufgebaute VT 10ft -45g, das ist auch mal interessant nebeneinander; mein Verdacht ist ja, daß VT wohl eher nur in 9ft funzt.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Tackle über.


Also das geht ja schon mal gar nicht #d, da kommt es glatt noch zu Einbrüchen und Krisen in der Tackleindustrie. |uhoh:

Ich bringe auf jeden Fall 2 Typen neue sehr nette 9ft Peitschen zum Antesten mit, die ich als ganz nette Alternative nach ersten Wurftests z.B. zur 45er VT ansehe, die eine aus der Stallgasse wie eine "Tactilus light universal"


----------



## Alikes (30. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Zusammen,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir noch eine 9ft Rute eine Nummer leichter als die VHF 30-75gr zuzulegen. Also falls jemand was passendes dabei hat würde ich das gerne mal austesten!
Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf Pfingsten!


Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (30. April 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det

Ich könnte höchstens son paar Überseewobbler für günstiges Geld abgeben. Illex, Musky Mania und so.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det

Ich hab gerade Dein Posting erst richtig gelesen. Nr. 332!
Hochinteressant. 
Die will ich sehen.

Welche "Stallgasse" ist das den, oder Top-Secret?
Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Alikes (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So, gestern habe ich mir erstmal genügend Bleiköpfe mit 4er und 6er Haken und Gewichten von 10-28gr besorgt!
Ich werde auch einen Driftsack mitnehmen und die Kiste Bier ist auch schon im Vorratsraum!
So langsam geht die Such- und Sammelphase los!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> So langsam geht die Such- und Sammelphase los!


Ilsebill läßt ausrichten: Die Putzsachen für die Endreinigung nicht vergessen! |supergri :m
Und Pinkeln im stehen nur draußen am Baum!


----------



## Alikes (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Über die Bootskante pinkeln kann aber auch lustig werden, und was die Reinigung angeht
das wollte Pauly doch übernehmen, oder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moinsen ihr Wilden,

ihr seid ja schon total aufgeregt....

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!!!

Uli


----------



## Alikes (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Uli,
und hast du noch ein paar schöne Fische landen können nach Langeland?


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja klar einiges, ein paar Forellen und vorgestern erst einen richtigen Mopsdorsch an meiner XST. Hammer, irgendwas über 4kg. Spaß hats gemacht... 

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ihr seid ja schon total aufgeregt....


Natürlich, ist ja DER Angelurlaub #6 Endlich wieder Boot fahren ...



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja klar einiges, ein paar Forellen und vorgestern erst einen richtigen Mopsdorsch an meiner XST. Hammer, irgendwas über 4kg. Spaß hats gemacht...


Und das hört sich so an, als wenn an der Küste noch nicht aller Tage abend ist. *klasse*
Mal sehen ...


----------



## Alikes (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Na dann dickes Petri Uli!
Ich bin auch guter Hoffnung das nächste Woche mehr geht als auf Langeland!
Aber mehr als ein gehakter Mini-Stichling ist ja auch nicht wirklich schwer ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Uli
Hauptsache wir haben Glück mit dem Wetter.
Pfingsten schon was vor???????
@All

Eins noch mal eben zu den Booten, die sind recht gross und haben eine hohe Bordwand.
Deswegen ist das mit ner Handlandung ziemlich schwierig und nicht zu empfehlen.
Also an Kescher oder Grip denken.

Sonnencreme??


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Saubermachen brauchen wir nix.


----------



## Freelander (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Leute,

Sylverpasi ist wahrscheinlich nicht mit dabei. Bei dem steht am Samstag eine Feier ins Haus.

Ich werde auch nur einen Tag am Pfingstwochenende Zeit haben,wahrscheinlich erst Sonntag da melde ich mich dann aber noch,
ich werde vielleicht doch ohne Boot vorbeikommen müssen#c,trotzdem versuche ich noch alles möglich zu machen mit einem Boot.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Marc-Andree

Wenn Du morgens um 9 Uhr pünktlich da bist, kriegst Du normalerweise noch ein Boot ausgeliehen. Es gibt meine ich 5 und wir haben ja nur 3 in "Beschlag".
Für die 10 Euro lohnt es sich kaum, da ein Boot hinzufahren.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> Hauptsache wir haben Glück mit dem Wetter.
> Pfingsten schon was vor???????


 

Logisch, lass mich kurz überlegen...

ich glaube, ich glaube,....

Ich gehe Angeln!:vik:

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Gerrit,
> 
> selbstredend, ich habe bereits meine Harrisons aus dem Futteral genommen und bringe ausschließlich Matchruten, Stippen und Feeder-Ruten mit :vik: |muahah:



Volker ich dachte deine Friedfischruten sind auch alle von Harrison?#d


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Uli
@Eastcoast??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Volker ich dachte deine Friedfischruten sind auch alle von Harrison?#d


Das wird teuer. :q Da ist die Spinne ein Schiss gegen ...
Die 6m Matche ist aber ... :k *träum*

Wieso nicht saubermachen, gibt's da einen Putzservice "all-inclusive"? 

Heute den Mega Dreifach-Streß-Tag überstanden, jetzt werden die Stunden gezählt ...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Endreinigung ist im Preis drin.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nicht böse sein:
1. ja ich hab mir das ganze nicht durchgelesen.
2. seh ich das richtig, dass das Treffen auf Pfingsten fällt?


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jo von Freitag bis Montag abend.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das ist schlecht, Pfingsten hab ich weniger Zeit.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

War auch nur sone Idee, falls Dich irgend eine Harrison interssiert hätte.
Weil da werden sie alle sein.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja tut es - die 5-30g in 8' oder auch 9'.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Pauly wenn du mich abholen kommst würde ich mir gerne mal die VHF 75g anschauen


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Pauly wenn du mich abholen kommst würde ich mir gerne mal die VHF 75g anschauen



Das wird ja wohl nichts - selbst wenn CUX nicht so ganz dicht dran ist, DU liegst da aber bei weitem nicht auf dem Weg :q .


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Chrizzi
Die haben Margaux und Angeldet.
Ich suche für den WG Bereich noch, aber nicht bei Harrison.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli
> @Eastcoast??


 
Yep:m


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann viel Glück midde Hornis.
Wir sind ja nicht weit weg.
Büdde Handy anlassen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann viel Glück midde Hornis.
> Wir sind ja nicht weit weg.
> Büdde Handy anlassen.


 
Nix Hornis, dass Ziel ist Silber...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Auch gut.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Mit dem Wetter scheinen wir ja auch Glück zu haben.
Das ist schon mal die halbe Miete.


----------



## Alikes (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also wir sollten auf jeden Fall die Badehose einpacken ;-)

Ich habe gestern gelesen das der See so um die 17° haben soll!
Könnt ihr mit eurem Echolot die Sprungschichten erkennen?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Auf meinem Echo kann ich Sprungschichten sehen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Alikes (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sehr schön!
Könnte bei dem Wetter gut sein!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich werde übrigens bei der Wettervorhersage und den Bedingungen auf das ganze Geraffel fürs Ostsee-Küstenangeln verzichten.
Da reizen mich die Hechte doch mehr als die Hornhechte.

Das kann aber natürlich jeder individuell handhaben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Alikes (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Geht mir genauso!

Driftsack kann ich doch nicht mitbringen, hat mein Kumpel schon an der Ostsee! Werden wir aber bei den zu erwartenden Windstärken sowieso nicht brauchen!
Ich habe in meinen Angelutensilien gewühlt und noch eine Gewässerkarte vom Plöner See
gefunden 

Morgen wird ganz früh die Bürotür aufgeschlagen um früh Feierabend zu machen und anschließend noch ordentlich einzukaufen!

Wir werden dann Freitagabend so gegen 20 Uhr erscheinen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Die Zeit habe ich auch so angepeilt!

Bis morgen Abend.


----------



## henningcl (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin

Ich glaub ich komm auch zu dem Treffen und bring meine Harrison mit:vik::vik:

http://www.bergproperties.com/blog/...er-it-was-listed-for-1099000/1168/celebrities

Grüsse
henning


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Gibts die auch ein büschen runder?


----------



## Alikes (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Pauly
Dann bis morgen Abend!

@Henning
Wird aber schwierig mit deiner "Harrison" die Hechte aus dem Wasser zu ziehen ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## henningcl (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin

Mal sehen, was der Katalog noch so  hergibt.  :q:q




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gibts die auch ein büschen runder?




Das ist eine ganz Spezielle.
Selbstauswerfend, selbstfangend und selbstzurückschwimmend.
Alles mit Voicefunktion. Bierholen geht auch, kostet aber extra.


Alikes schrieb:


> @Henning
> Wird aber schwierig mit deiner "Harrison" die Hechte aus dem Wasser zu ziehen ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



henningcl schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz Spezielle.
> Selbstauswerfend, selbstfangend und selbstzurückschwimmend.
> Alles mit Voicefunktion. Bierholen geht auch, kostet aber extra.


 






Olé, da krieg meine Rute ja gleich ne "fast action"! :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sieht recht straff aus, wie ist denn die Biegekurve unter Volllast?

:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hier ist was los, irgendwie der falsche Thread mit sowas! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So, und nun gehts los, nach einer mega-stressigen Woche :vik:

Packen, und dann LOS !

Bis morgen frühe! #h


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich fahr jetzt los und fang mir schon mal nen Aal.


----------



## henningcl (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spass und krumme Ruten.

Ihr wisst schon....|supergri

grüsse
henning


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ab wann, wo genau und wie lange sind die Jungs vor Ort? (Plön)

Wollte mir gerne mal eine paar Harrison Ruten angucken, wie kann ich sie finden?


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Members of Harrison Nord

War sehr nett mit Euch und schreit wirklich nach Wiederholung.

Heute abend ticker ich mal meine Bilder rein.

Detlef hat noch bessere und stellt die bestimmt auch die Tage ein.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Bin auch wieder daheim, gut angekommen, die Rückfahrt war ähnlich stressig wie hin, einfach zuviele Leute auf der Straße, kann man zu Pfingsten aber nichts gegen machen.  
Hechte haben wir gefangen, viel Spaß und eine richtig sportliche *brettharte* Hardcore-Angelei, was will man mehr! :vik:

Die Bilders sind gerade von der Kamera drüben, erstmal nachschwelgen ... :k


----------



## Alikes (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
ich fand das Wochenende auch richtig gut und bin auch für eine Neuauflage!
Hab mal wieder gelernt das man im klaren Wasser und bei richtig viel Sonne auf seine 
Vorfächer besonders viel Sorgfalt verwenden muss!
Ich bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hier der Rest:


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Schön mal wieder was von Plön zu sehen!

In dem Schloss da habe ich mal gewohnt. Da war es allerdings noch ein Internat. :q

/sorry für OT


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Da warst Du?

Hast hoffentlich was draus gemacht.


----------



## Margaux (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ich fand das Wochenende auch richtig gut und bin auch für eine Neuauflage!
> Gruß
> Alexander



Hej Jungens #h,

da schließe ich mich voll und ganz an. Den September haben wir ja schon im Visier, da werden wir dann hoffentlich auch einen Preis für den größten Barsch vergeben können :q. 

So eine Tour bringt jedes Mal wieder neue Erfahrungen und natürlich jede Menge Spaß: den mit Wobbler freihand "erschleppten" kampfstarken Hecht an Alexanders *75-iger VHF*  war der Hammer - und das an einer angeblich reinen GuFi-Rute... |supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Stimmt wir haben Vieles anders gemacht.
Wobbler mit der VHF gefischt, mit Gut und Günstig Wobblern wurden die meisten Fische gefangen usw....


----------



## Margaux (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Stimmt wir haben Vieles anders gemacht.
> Wobbler mit der VHF gefischt, mit Gut und Günstig Wobblern wurden die meisten Fische gefangen usw....



Ja, das mit den Wobblern war auch interessant, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, welch reichhaltige Auswahl an teuren "Markenprodukten" wir daneben durch das Wasser gezogen  haben |uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Darf man gar nicht drüber nachdenken.
Der Castaic hat aber ja auch einen brutalen Biss von einem Ü 80 er provoziert und damit,
eigentlich die Ehre der High-Ender gerettet.

Der Angler war nur zu blöd, den Fisch zu haken.


----------



## Alikes (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Immerhin hat die "Großmutter" auch zugeschlagen!


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Genau! Das hab ich ganz vergessen und der Gute alte Nils Master auch.


----------



## Margaux (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Genau! Das hab ich ganz vergessen und der Gute alte Nils Master auch.



... und auch mein gut 25 Jahre alter Rapala-Wobbler hat wieder einen Hecht gebracht...


----------



## Alikes (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

und manche von uns haben im Schlaf weitergefischt!|schlaf:


----------



## Margaux (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> und manche von uns haben im Schlaf weitergefischt!|schlaf:



|muahah:Stimmt...

... und letzte Nacht war ich ab und zu auch wieder auf dem Plöner See  #u#:|schlafen


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ronja Räubertochter ist aber auch ein genialer Wecker!


----------



## Margaux (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ronja Räubertochter ist aber auch ein genialer Wecker!



Wenn frühmorgens um 06:20 jemand relativ unbeeindruckt an (m)ein WoMo klopft und "Aufstehen, Aufstehen" ruft... jo, stimmt...|uhoh: :q. Aber ihr habt sie ja bestimmt geschickt...|bla:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nö ich glaub nicht.


----------



## Margaux (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nö ich glaub nicht.



|muahah:

... so ich verabschiede mich für heute aus diesem "Chat" :q, schließlich habe ich noch Schlaf nachzuholen :q:q|gutenach


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Die Ronja brauchte man nicht schicken, nur der Gedanke an "Aufwecken" läßt sie sofort zu Hochform auflaufen, ist ja auch keine Schule, und sie ist morgens viel fitter als wir! 

Aber jetzt habe ich mal richtig in die Tasten gehauen und einen Bericht geschrieben, wo ich die Bilder nochmal reinsortieren muß - dauert ne Weile bestimmt, und mal sehen ob der AB-Server das aushält, der Textbrocken ist eh zu groß. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

*Angeltreffen der Harrison-Begeisterten am Plöner See  9.-12.05.2008*

Teilnehmer:
- Pikepauly (Gerrit)
- Margaux   (Volker)
- Alikes (Alexander)
- AngelDet  (Detlef)
- Ilsebill  (Gabi) , passiv

Am Fr. abend bzw. Sa. morgen hatten wir uns in Plön verabredet.
Als wir am Sa. morgen nach einigen Verspätungen auf der Autobahn um 10 Uhr endlich da waren, gab es nur den Trubel an der Fischereigaststätte. Schnell erfuhr ich, daß die anderen drei schon mit einem Boot raus waren, aber ein Schlüssel für uns war da, und so wurde schnell vom Auto in die Ferienwohnung umgeräumt. Irgendwie war doch ein bischen viel mit, aber kann ja nicht schaden.

Nachdem ich mit meiner Frau die nächsten Schritte abgesprochen hatte und sie mit Kind auf eine touristische Plönerkundung entlassen hatte, packte ich mir 2 Schleppruten, Kunstköderbebamsel und den Echolotkoffer. Ich machte dann nach einem Umweg über die Fischereigaststätte zu 3 mal Bootsmiete und 3 mal Tageskarte mich auf zu dem einem großen roten Boot.

Daran wurde von dem aktiv fischereitätigen "kahlen Fischer" (ohne Namen aber angeblich ein Reese-Bruder ) noch gewerkelt, um neue Ruder anzubringen. Der Kahn sah alt, aber solide aus, schon viele Dinge ertragen. Wie ich später merken sollte, mit ca. 6m und einigen hundert kg ein ganz schönes Schlachtschiff. 

Zuerst kämpfte ich aber mit meinem Echolot, der nicht laufen wollte. Endlich kam ich dahinter, daß beim ersten Einstecken ein Pin verbogen, einen Kurzschluß verursacht und die sicherheitshalber sauber eingeschleifte Sicherung zerbraten hatte. Meine Frau kam vorbei und erbot sich, eine neue aus dem Auto zu suchen. In der Zeit konnte ich endlich Ruten klar machen, improvisierte Rutenhalter mit Schraubzwinge anprobieren und meine seit 4 Jahre in Ruhestand befindlichen alten Hechtschleppruten mit dicken schwarz-goldenen Rollen wiederbeleben. Dabei kommen automatisch Erinnerungen an die schon geschlagenen Schlachten auf. Als meine Frau mit einer 15A-Sicherung kam, die zwar zu stark aber trotzdem besser als nichts war (3A Soll), ging der Echolot endlich im Boot an und die wichtigste Voraussetzung den See zu erkunden war gegeben.

[siehe Bild im Anhang]

Also los, in strahlendem Hochsommersonnenschein, der uns auch die nächsten Tage nicht verlassen sollte. Das Wetter meinte es zu gut, das ist eher Strandkorbwetter als Angelwetter. Eingecremt mit LSF 40 hatte ich mich auch auf den freien Hautpartien ordentlich, ein breitkrempiger Hut auf dem Kopf, trotzdem war mir ob des grellen Lichtes nicht so anglerisch wohl, aber es sollte ja auch nur ein Probefahrt werden, ausprobieren des Echos und den See erkunden. So im Herumsehen konnte ich kein anderes rotes Boot am Horizont erblicken, die anderen waren also weit weg, zu weit um jemanden zu finden.
Mit leichtem ersten Schreck stellte ich Tiefenwerte fest, die mich an der Funktion des Echolotes zweifeln ließen, mit Ankerlotung aber schnell bestätigt wurden: gleich 9m einen knappen Steinwurf vom Ufer weg, schnell auf 20m, große Plateaus mit 40m, das ist wirklich tief. Wie Gerrit später sagte: Die Plöner Kirche kann man getrost aufrecht im See versenken, guckt nix raus. 

Bei so großen Tiefen fühlte ich mich mit meinen Wobblern etwas verloren, da mußten flacherere Bereiche her. Es gab auch gut sichtbare Sandbänke, die auf 2m und weniger hochkommen, aber sehr pflanzenleer aussahen. Wie sich später zeigte, war ich da schon sehr nah an den interessanten Unterwasserstrukturen, nur im High-Noon war alles im Flachbereich sichtbar leer. Nachdem der Nachmittagswind erheblich stärker wurde und in den Wellen an ein gemütliches Ankern nicht mehr zu denken war, machte ich mich auf den Rückweg, und vertäute das Boot.

Während ich so am Abrüsten und zusammentüdeln war, kam ein weiteres Boot mit 3 dunklen Gestalten näher, dunkle Schlapphüte und Sonnenbrillen. :g Mafia on Sea?
Aber 2 Personen konnte ich doch leidlich erkennen, da kamen Gerrit, Volker und noch jemand. Schnell stellte sich heraus, daß dies Alexander war, und mit einem Begrüßungshallo mitten beim Ausräumen machten wir uns nach der Geräteablage in der Ferienwohnung schnell an die schattigen Strandtische der Fischereigaststätte. Kühles Weizenbier und Alster als Wiederbelebung waren eine gute Maßnahme nach der Backzeit auf dem See. 2 Hechte hatten sie gefangen gehabt, wer genau müssen sie selber sagen, war ja nicht dabei. 
Überhaupt hab ich bei den ingesamt doch vielen Hechtfehlbissen und Kontakten ein wenig die Übersicht verloren, das mag ein jeder selber berichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wir vereinbarten eine weitere Ausfahrt zum Abend und versuchten verschiedene Engergie-anreichernde Belebungsmaßnahmen, das Rudern war kraftraubend gewesen. Nebenbei wurden blaue Ruten verglichen, vor allem Volkers neues VT - Unikat mir Besonderheiten fand besondere Beachtung. 
Dazu lobte Volker einen Doppelpreis aus, 2 Kappen für die größten Hechte. Eine „Harrison Advanced Rods“ für den ersten und eine „Rapala“ für den zweigrößten Hecht. Klasse Sache, so ein bischen Sport und Wettkampf muß sein, sei es wegen der Ernsthaftigkeit bei der Jagd oder dem Spaß beim Blödeln.

Nachdem es ein wenig kühler wurde, der Wind zurückging und sich der Stundenzeiger der untersten Ziffer näherte, packten wir wieder die beiden Boote voll und verteilten uns auf 2 und 2 auf die Boote, jedes ein Echolot, auch ordentlich bekeschert. Dann ging es abwechselnd in Halbschichten rudernd hinaus, wobei uns vorher der "kahle Fischer" einen Tip über eine gute Stelle mit Bodenstrukturloch gegeben hatte. Das hörte sich gut an, erwies sich auch als gute Stelle. 

Auf dem Hinweg wurde geschleppt, wobei wenig passierte. Mit dem Echolot suchten wir dann eine Untiefe im Flachwasser, und wirklich von knapp 2m ging es ratzfatz auf 8 und 10m, also sehr schön. Wir ankerten versetzt und beharkten die Stelle, wobei es einige Bisse und Fische gab, wer wie weiß ich nicht mehr genau, ich meine Alexander hatte den ersten End-60er, es passierte aber nach einigem Probieren dauernd was. Ich konnte auf Wobbler dann nacheinander 3 Hechte im fast 70er Bereich verhaften, wovon ich den ersten gleich erstmal für die Pfanne konfiszierte, aber den wie auch den nachfolgenden im harten Drill mit der eigentlich versehentlich im Einsatz befindlichen "dicken blauen Berta" so mit den Drillingen verunstaltete, daß der zweite auch für die Pfanne bestimmt war. Erst der dritte war mal nach vorsichtigerem weicheren Drill wieder heile aushakbar. Sachen gibt’s , echte Totschlägerqualitäten in der Rute. Dazu noch ein bischen Kontakte und verlorene Bisse, da war schon Hechtparty im Wasser. Auffällig war das harte Zuschnappen der Hechte, richtig mega-hart explosiv hauten sie drauf, und die Fluchten waren hart nach unten, springen habe ich dagegen gar nicht gesehen.
Aufgeben wollten sie auch nicht, schon ein ordentliches Gequirle, schöne explosive Hechte allesamt. 

Mit dem Versinken der Sonne wurde es doch Zeit an den Rückweg zu denken, und der ganz große Fisch ließ sich nicht sehen. Also Hoffnung beim Zurückschleppen. Erst fuhren wir zusammen, dann trennten sich die beiden Boote. So richtig mitten auf dem See über Tiefwasser konnten wir beide jeder noch einen schönen Hecht kurz verhaften, so schön geteilt auf jeder Schlepprute einer, gut reinhauend und sich erbitternd wehrend, aus der Tiefe und Entfernung hatte man schon einiges zu tun, und die Größe war erstmal nicht abschätzbar. Es zeigten sich jedoch wieder so End-60er knapp 70er, die wohl die Hauptpopulation bilden. Das sagte zumindest auch der kahle Fischer später am Steg, so normale 4 Pfünder was eine schöne Mittelgröße für den See ist. Mit den beiden Kontakten und Verhaftungen war es das dann aber, Boot festgemacht, alles ausgeladen und noch ein Stündchen mit Bierchen zusammen gesessen. Ich mußte aber mit den beiden Hechten nochmal los und die sauber machen, ohne Licht und Fischputzküche draußen im dunklen schon eine heikle Sache. Das Schnellputzprogramm führte zu viel Schmodder auf der Hose und Stiefeln, aber auch schnell erledigt und ab in den Kühlschrank.

Zu erzählen gab es viel, aber die 2 Ausfahrten, der vorherige Wochenstress, und die hochsommerlichen Verhältnisse mit dem Mittelmeerwetter und dem langen Draußensein forderten ihren Tribut, an langes Sitzen in die Nacht war nicht zu denken, nächsten morgen um 6 sollte es wieder weitergehen. Der kahle Fischer hatte sich erboten, uns morgens rauszuschleppen und selber zu angeln, so ab halb 8. Das war natürlich ein Argument, Schleppfahrt anstelle 1 Stunde rudern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wir sagten also zu und freuten uns drauf, bis es zur Ausfahrt kam, war es aber schon nach halb 9, bevor sich der Geleitzug im Marsch setzte. Mit ca. 20m Länge schon ein richtig langes Ding, 3 lange Fischerboote hintereinander, mehr Spaß als im Vergnügungspark. 
Mit dem Motorantrieb kamen die langen Kähne auch so richtig in Fahrt, endlich mal Zeit für richtig fotografieren. Fiel mir gerade noch rechtzeitig ein, ein paar Fotos wollten wir ja schon hierher mitbringen. 

[siehe 5 Bilder im Anhang]

Am Sonntag morgen war es so wolkenlos und hell, so dass die Stelle vom letzten Abend viel zu sandig durchschimmerte, wir auch keine Bisse dort bekamen. 5 Angler ohne Biss, das war unschön. Auch wurde es so schnell heiß, daß es unangenehm gleißend wurde. Also lag die Hoffnung auf tiefem Schleppen und Stellen zwischendurch anfahren, die für eine lange Rückfahrt in Frage kamen. Richtig fischmäßig passieren tat aber nichts. So waren wir schneller wieder zurück als gedacht, zumindest Gerrit und ich stellten fest, dass wir zudem hundemüde waren - demzufolge auch den ein oder anderen Zupfer verpaßt haben können  - und nicht dringlicher als eine Siesta wünschten.

Zuvor machte ich die beiden Hechte vom Vorabend noch pfannenrein und bald kam DER leckere Geruch durch die Wohnung gezogen, fein gebraten und zum Menü verfeinert von meiner Frau, der einen so richtig die Magennerven hüpfen läßt.
Außer Volker mit einer Überdosis Hecht aus Schweden intus, verdrückten wir alle ein Stück leckeren Hecht aus dem See, sehr wohlschmeckend. So richtig den Bauch gesättigt und voll gings in die Heia bis zum späten Nachmittag,
und wesentlich klarer im Kopf wurde ich wieder unternehmungslustig. Heute schnackelt es bestimmt nochmal!

Also schnell die Sachen zusammen gerafft, Echolote waren auch wieder nachgeladen, der Akku von Gerrits Echo machte aber zunehmend ein Laufzeitsproblem und zum Glück hatte Volker ja auch noch einen, ohne Echolot auf diesem See war vollkommen aussichtslos.
Auch jetzt kamen wir nach einigen Schleppumwegen wieder an unser "Loch", und wieder erwies sich die Stelle als gute Abendstelle. 

An der leichteren 75er VHF paßte das heute Abend besser, ein erster guter Hecht konnte schnell wieder entlassen werden, danach kam dann ein etwas größerer extrem hart beißender, der auch überhaupt nicht hochkommen wollte und sich erbittert wehrte, so ein paar Zehnersekunden durfte er sich wehren, dann war er erstmal ruhig und auch flugs abgekeschert. 

[siehe die 2 Bilder im Anhang Post 408]

Hier zeigten sich aber 2 Probleme, die micht die nächste Zeit beschäftigten. Zum einen war er trotz 72cm heftigst angebissen, und das von einem Fisch, der diesen wie einen Wobbler inhalieren wollte, und zum anderen hatte er den dicken Wobbler selber so von hinten genommen, daß der große 2/0 Heckdrilling hinten wieder vollständig aus den Kiemen ragte, ein wenig Bluten angeritzt hatte, und der vordere sich vorne verkeilt hatte. An sich aussichtlos, aber was tun? Zum Essen kam der sichtlich abgemagerte und kranke Fisch nicht mehr in Frage, das hatte ich schon mal mit einem ähnlichen ausprobiert, die Gelbsucht macht den Fisch an sich ungenießbar. Also Versuch des Zurücksetzens, was dieser Hecht allerdings sehr schwer machte, weil er sich beim Anpacken wild im Kescher eindrehte, sich damit abwürgte und ein längeres Hakenlösen verursachte. Den Heckdrilling mußte ich erst am Sprengring aushängen, wobei den der Fisch beim Drehen schon verbogen hatte, was hinterher auch die Wobblerschaufel abbrechen ließ. Trotzdem mußte er wieder raus!

Beim Ansetzen einer Rachensperre wegen des voll weg inhalierten großen Wobblers war der Hecht auch nicht ruhig, im Gegenteil explodierte er im Boot. Endlich konnte ich den zweiten Drilling vorne lösen, aber erst als der Fisch still hielt. Gerrit machte sich dran den Fisch aufzunehmen und wieder rauszusetzen, so daß ich schnell nochmal 2mal die Bißwunden am Schwanz fotografieren konnte, fürchterliche Zerfleischungen, die ganz klar bezeugen, welche Ü140 hier herumschwimmen dürften. Trotz allem Bemühungen den Hecht wieder fit zu bekommen, torkelte er nach ersten guten Atemanzeichen doch ab, wo wir ihn seinem Schicksal im Nahrungskreislauf überließen, lange Quälerei mit den aussichtslosen Verletzungen war immerhin vorbei. Der Gedanke, wie gruselig sich Hechte zurichten, ließ uns aber einige Zeit nicht los. Die gute Zeit war anscheinend auch vorbei, es war mit absinken der Sonne Zeit für eine neue Schlepprunde.

Da heute wohl schon der letzte Abend war, sollte diese auch lang werden, beide Boote, machten eine unterschiedliche Runde. Auf dem dunklen See mit Uferbeleuchtung und der lauen somerlichen Mainacht war es gemütlich, und viele der einen dauernd in Gesicht und Hals klatschenden Mücken waren zum Glück auch keine Stechmücken, sondern zig andere Arten. Die tiefen Rinnen und Ebenen schleppten wir dann mit 2 ordentlichen 17-20cm Bananen ab, in der Hoffnung einen flachstehenden zu erhaschen. Das klappte leider nicht, doch die Nachtfahrt auf dem See war schon an sich ein grandioses Erlebnis, und wir trieben eher auf Mitternacht zu als gedacht. 

Kurz vor dem Bootsteg plötzlich ein Riesenruck in Gerrits VT, und die Bremse pfeift los wie wild. Ich hebe die Rute aus den Rutenhalter und löse die Bremse ein wenig, weil sie sonst unter Überdruck zu zerbrechen droht. Ich will Gerrit die seine Rute reichen, aber er wehrt eher ab und tippt auf kein Biss als das Ablaufen aufhört. Trotzdem bewegt es sich aber im Wasser! Beim Pumpen kommt doch was ein Stück hoch, sitzt sehr kräftig fest. Der Wobbler muss wieder her, ergal wer und was dran hängt, also herumdrehen, heranrudern und pumpen, wobei die Schnur dauernd wandert, aber der Köder nicht näher kommt. Was ist los? Im Schein meiner auf Flutlich gestellten Kopflampe taste ich mich heran, Gerrit rudert. Im Lichtschein taucht im schwarzen klaren Wasser ein riesiges geflecktes Dreieck auf ....

Ein feinmaschiges tiefstehendes Netz, der Wobbler genau in der Kante gehakt. Nachdem es klar ist und die Anspannung eher erlösend abfällt, geht es an die Wobblerbegung, was senkrecht darüber dann leicht geht. Das war aber noch ein schöner Schreck zum Ende! 

Auch jetzt blieb wieder nur Zeit für das notwendigste, kaum Zeit zum Schnacken und Party, morgen früh wollten wir nochmal zur 5. Ausfahrt heraus.
Also reichte es nur zur Nahrungsaufnahme, nachtanken mit Kaltgetränken und Abrauschen in die Matraze. Meine Frau schlummerte schon ein wenig, und erzählte mir gerade noch von einem schönen Plöner Besichtigungstag, dann war sie auch schon weggeschlummert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wir wollten wieder früh raus, wo mich Alexander dann auch um 6 Uhr weckte, um halb 7 sollte es losgehen was nur wenig Zeit ließ, vor allem kräftig frühstücken. Die Bootsaufrüstung war jetzt schon Routine, auch ließ es sich mit dem verlängerten Seil besser fieren, Echolot wieder montiert, alles bereit gelegt und los.

Heute hatten wir auch beide ein Sitzkissen, ein aus Schweden erprobtes dickes Hohlkammerpolstersitzkissen, was dem Allerwertesten so plattgesessen auf der Bootssitzbank doch sehr angenehm zupasse kam. Erstaunlicherweise waren es nicht die Muskeln im Arm und die Schwielen an der Hand, sondern die Arschbacken, die auszufallen drohten und für so manches Stöhnen verantwortlich waren. :q

Aufgrund der Kenntnissen zum See suchten wir heute eher nach einem Berg, wo ich mit Gerrit sehr schnell hinkam und wir genauer suchten. Volker und Alexander fuhren noch ein Stück weiter zu nächsten Insel und kurvten, während wir genau den Bereich absuchten und das Boot passend verlegten.
Plötzlich kamen doch Bisse, wo wir bei dem hellen Licht schon nicht mehr so recht dran glauben wollten. Der Wind frischte auch leicht auf und machte richtige spritzige kleine Wellen, die Fische wirkten angeregt. Draußen sah ich große silbrige Fische springen, da kam Leben in die Wasserbude.

Heute war aber der Tag der vorsichtigen quirligen Hechte, wenig Landeerfolge, mehr die Fehlbisse und kleinen "Äääh"-Katastrophen. Meinen ersten guten Hecht verlor ich nach kurzem Drill, wo ich den schon zu haben glaubte. Kurze Zeit später rief Gerrit plötzlich laut auf, und ich mußte mehrmals nachfragen. Ein größerer Hecht im eher 80-90er Format hatte seinen Köder nur als Nachläufer inspiziert, aber nicht wirklich geschnappt. Das kurbelte natürlich nochmal die Anstrengungen an, und nach einiger erfolgloser Zeit wechselte ich auf die leichte lange 30er VHF, um mit kleineren Ködern vlt. noch einen zu verführen.
Währenddessen kamen Volker und Alexander vorbei, die auch wieder ob dieser Nachricht frischer verankert zu Werke gingen, wir zu viert die Kanten beharkten.

[siehe Bild-1 im Anhang]

Nach einigen Wechseln auf Twister, Spinner und schließlich kleinen Wobbler  passierte dann doch noch was: Ein mittelgroßer Hecht kam hoch, drehte sich blitzartig die weiße Unterseite zeigend gegen den kleinen auf Forellen abgestimmten Wobbler und riß mit dieser Bewegung den Heckdrilling vom Wobbler, Sprengring weg. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, als ich den Wobbler als zarte Versuchung auswählte und wieder eingeholt betrachtete. |rolleyes
Was mir schon bei den Keschereinwicklungen aufgefallen war, mit welcher Gewalt die Hechte hier Drehungen ausführen. Ob das von der Netzfischerei herrührt, nur harte Dreher dort wieder freikommen?

Unsere Harzhechte neigen eher zu Sprüngen und wilden Fluchten, die hier setzen sofort alle Kraft in einen zeitgleichen Schwung und Drehung nach unten. Bei so kleinem Drilling in so großem Hecht brauchte ich mir aber keine Sorgen um denjenigen machen. Die Härte der Attacke wird mir aber in Erinnerung bleiben, und zeigt wie extrem unterschiedlich Hechtbisse erfolgen können, und wie wenig zartes Gerät manchmal dem Fisch entgegen zu setzen hat. 

Gerrit hatte endlich einen Hecht so schön sauber und sicher an seiner Tactilus gehakt, daß der Fotomodell spielen durfte und in dem klaren sonnigen Wasser auch weiter unten ein ausgezeichnetes Motiv bot.

[siehe ab Bild-2 im Anhang]

Zur Belohnung wurde er auch schonend im Wasser wieder ausgehakt, die Größe auch wieder wie normal mindestens End-60er, einfach klasse in diesem See, dass praktisch nichts unter 65 an den Haken geht und Mindestmaße fern sind. 

Mit dem Näherkommen des Mittags kam die Notwendigkeit der Rückreisevorbereitungen auf, und irgendwie war dann doch die Luft raus. Noch eine bisslose Rückschlepptour, dann waren unsere 5 Touren herum. Mit dem Abräumen und Ausräumen hatten wir noch einen Moment zu tun. Alexanders Frau war schon zum Abholen da, und die beiden anderen wollten auch zeitig los. So blieb kaum noch Zeit die letzten auf dem Wasser besprochenen Rutenvergleiche durchzuführen, die Tactilus hat in der Tat ein ähnliches Blankmodell bei mir im Rutenarsenal, und Gerrits Einschätzungen decken sich mit den meinigen. Eine sehr ausgewogene Sache mit diesem Blank, die sich ohne weiteres neben VHF und VT stellen läßt. Auch Zeit für eine große Ruten und Comboshow blieb nicht mehr, einfach keine Zeit mehr, die 2 1/2 Tage waren wie im Fluge vergangen, und letzlich hatten wir eins getan: Richtig exzessiv angeln, Bootsangeln bis zum Arschbackenlimit! :vik:
Volker machte noch eine kleine schnelle Preisverleihung, 1. Preis an Alexander und 2. Preis an mich, die Kappies waren immerhin mit guten Fischen gewonnen wurden. Zeit für ein kurzes Tschüß und einen festgesetzten Gedanken an Wiederholung und Wiedersehen! :m

Die Anzahl der verhafteten Fische und Kontakte und Bisse ist für die sommerliche Atmosphäre letztlich sehr gut gewesen, am ersten Morgen hätte ich fast noch auf eine sehr schneiderliche Angeltour getippt. So war aber genügend viel los, um viel Spaß gehabt zu haben, und die kämpferische Güte der Plöner Hechte entschädigt für manches. 

Außerdem war es natürlich oberklasse für mich, schon vor dem Schonzeitende unserer Vereinshechte in Osterode (Mitte Mai) eine Reihe Hechte verhaftet zu haben, sozusagen das richtige Intensivtraining zur Vorbereitung auf eine tolle Hechtsaison! :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hier noch 2 Bilder zu dem zerbissenen Hecht in Post Nr. 406


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Detlef!

Wirklich schön geschrieben.
Aus jeder Zeile liest man bei Dir, die Begeisterung des passionierten Hechtanglers raus!

Da waren noch mehr Fische, aber es war einfach zu hell im Wasser für 10 KG Geflecht und stabile Stahlvorfächer.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wir hatten übrigens nach meiner Zählung 18 Kontakte und 10 gelandete Fische, das finde ich für die Bedingungen recht passabel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jupp, das sehe ich auch so, bei der guten Unterwassersicht war das Resultat dafür wirklich gut #6, und zeitweise war ja richtig was los an den Stellen, kein bischen unspannend. Spaß gemacht haben die Fische wirklich toll, und mit leichtem Zeugs der Forellenklasse habe ich es ja probiert - dazu sind die Esoxe aber zu stark! :m

Zusammen hat es auch viel Spaß gemacht, vor allem motiviert ein Kontakt bei jemand anders wieder, und man hat mehr Chancen das Beißverhalten richtig einzuschätzen. Bei 4 verschiedenen Anglern mit unterschiedlichen Methoden merkt man eher, was geht und was nicht geht.  Bei sowas kommt man alleine oft nicht auf die richtige Spur. Ich denke, wir haben uns da gut durchgeangelt, und die Kenntnisse und Vorinformationen von Gerrit haben einen guten Teil dazu beigetragen #6, auf diesem Riesengewässer erfolgreich zu sein. Das war klasse! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wir hatten übrigens nach meiner Zählung 18 Kontakte und 10 gelandete Fische, das finde ich für die Bedingungen recht passabel.


Also ich komme mindestens auf 2+6+0+2+1 = 11 gelandete Hechte beim durchzählen der Ausfahrten, können aber auch noch mehr sein ! 

Interessant ist schon, das die Mehrzahl mit der Hand ersponnen und nicht erschleppt war, was vlt. zeigt, dass unsere Schleppmethoden nicht richtig paßten. |kopfkrat


----------



## Alikes (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sehr schön geschrieben Detlef und tolle Bilder von Dir und Gerrit!
Ich habe am Montag noch mit dem Fischer geschnackt als der gerade ein paar Silbermaränen räucherte und er meinte das es noch keine richtigen Sprungschichten gibt und das Wasser sehr klar sei! Die richtig gute Hechtzeit wäre eher im September dann ist das Wasser angetrübt und die ganz dicken Omis steigen ein!

Das mit den Montagen hat man deutlich gemerkt! Mit meiner grüner Stroft GTP 8Kg und dem entsprechenden Stahlvorfach war bei klarem Wasser und wenig Wind nichts zu machen!
Bestimmt ein Grund warum ich meine Fische Abends bzw. beim jiggen bekommen habe!

Der Fischer hat übrigens mit 1m Hardmono als Vorfach gefischt wobei er dieses nach jeden Fisch kontrolliert bzw. ein Stück abschneidet! Könnte wieder zu Diskussionen anregen aber bei dem klaren Wasser bestimmt nicht das schlechteste!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Alikes (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det
Die Maränenhechte (ab Ü100cm) soll man laut Fischer auf ca. 12m erfolgreich mit einem ganz speziellem Wobbler schleppen!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hat er dir auch gesagt welcher Wobbler?


----------



## Alikes (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hat er!
Werde ich euch noch per PN mitteilen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hej Detlef,

schöner Bericht #6. Ein paar Mal mußte ich herzhaft lachen, vor allem wenn man Dinge so im Nachhinein betrachtet. Aber wirklich schön und wichtig, daß man sich neben der ganzen Fachsimpelei hier im AB auch mal auf dem Gewässer trifft. Und wie Du schreibst, war es spannend zu beobachten, wie unterschiedlich vier Angler versuchen zum gleichen Ziel zu kommen. Wenn man bspw. den 1 Abend nimmt, als Du mit der VHF 150, Alexander mit der VHF 75 und ich mit der VHF 30 in 2,30 geangelt habe...


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Volker willst Du eigentlich das Handypic noch hochladen??

War ja schliesslich der grösste Fisch.


----------



## Margaux (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Volker willst Du eigentlich das Handypic noch hochladen??
> 
> War ja schliesslich der grösste Fisch.



Gerrit, klar, stelle ich noch ein... suche nur gerade das entsprechende Handykabel |uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Volker wo ist das Ladekabel?

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hi Harrison Club!

Ich bin vom 11 bis 13.07 wieder in Plön.
Wobei nur der Samstag und der Sonntag zum Angeln genutzt werden.
Hardcore Angeln will ich diesmal nicht.
Aber eine Ausfahrt von 5-6 Stunden pro Tag wird es schon sein.
Wenn jemand mal rumgucken will, könnte man sich ein Boot teilen und nen büschen sabbeln.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo! #h

Wär das vielleicht auch ne legitime Gelegenheit mal so ne 30er VHF mit ner CMW Spin System III zu vergeichen? |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 11 bis 13.07 wieder in Plön.


Da hab ich absehbar Kindergeburtstag und einige Kinderpartys 




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hardcore Angeln will ich diesmal nicht.


Die Hardcore-Version wäre was für den Herbst. Wobei da einmal das AB-Treffen am ersten WE in September noch wäre, und dann müßte man auf dem "Plöner-Teich" mal überlegen, wie man was wettertauglicheres mit großer Reichweite hinbekäme. Wäre so meine Vorstellung, eher hinsegeln als hinkeulen mit der Galeere.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wär das vielleicht auch ne legitime Gelegenheit mal so ne 30er VHF mit ner CMW Spin System III zu vergeichen? |supergri


Das hört sich sehr interessant an, dann natürlich mit Bericht und Fotos! |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wer hat den CMW seine neue "Superflitsche"????


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wer hat den CMW seine neue "Superflitsche"????



Ich werde sie zumindest in einigen Tagen da haben, da ich sie heute bezahlt habe. Sag ich mal ganz hoffnungsvoll. |rolleyes

Bin mal gespannt, ob die "Superflitsche" so super ist, wie vom Herrn W. angepriesen!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Wicked Walley

Da glaube ich brauchst Du keine Angst haben, was die Versprechen von CMW angeht.
Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.

Würde mich auch mal interssieren die "Neue".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So wie sich das in den CMW-Daten darstellt, sind das doch 2 weitere Variationen der Spin-System-2, oder nicht?

Spin System2 - CS2       (149 EUR)
2,60m 5-85gr. 2.3--13.8mm Gew.105gr.

Spin System3 - SS3-1     (189 EUR)
2,70m/2,60m	5-60g	

Spin System3 - SS3-2     (199 EUR)
2,70m/2,60m	15-95g	

"Wir haben die (legendäre) Spin System2 mit unserer neuen Spin System3 nach oben und unten abgerundet."


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja logo sind 2 Wurfgewichte.
Welche kriegt jetzt "Der Bremer"?


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det
Ich werde demnächst mal ein paar Infos über die kleineren Seen, die da drumrum liegen einsammeln.

Die sind nicht so windempfindlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das ist eine gute Idee! #6 mögen dabei ein paar interessante Alternativen rauskommen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Der Bremer kriegt wohl die 5-60g.


----------



## ivo (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo WickedWalleye,

Einsatzgebiet der Rute (Strömung, Tiefe, Lureweigt etc)?


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



ivo schrieb:


> Hallo WickedWalleye,
> 
> Einsatzgebiet der Rute (Strömung, Tiefe, Lureweigt etc)?



Wäre zu OT hier, kriegst ne PN!


----------



## Freelander (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Ich werde demnächst mal ein paar Infos über die kleineren Seen, die da drumrum liegen einsammeln.
> 
> Die sind nicht so windempfindlich.


 
Bekommst ne PN#6


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Marc-Andree

Ich werde mich bei meinem nächsten Besuch dort, mal ein bischen umhören und ein paar Infos einsammeln.

Die kleineren Seen drumrum sind lange nicht so windempfindlich.
Am Plöner wirds da eher mal schwierig.

Danke für die Infos!!


----------



## Freelander (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Schau Dir ruhig mal den See an den ich Dir gesagt habe:g#6.


----------



## maesox (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo ,

soll meine Harrisons anfang nächster Woche endlich wieder bekommen.

Vielleicht wirds ja dann doch noch was

Wünschen tu ichs mir jedenfalls......

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Matze, da drück ich aber alle beide Daumen, da wäre echt gut! #6 #6


----------



## maesox (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Danke Det,
vielleicht hilfts ja;-))

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Matze ich wünsch Dir auch das es klappt.
@Alikes, Margaux, Angeldet, Freelander und Sundvogel.

Wenn wir im September da nochmal hinwollen, müssten mir so langsam mal schnacken.
So in 2 bis 3 Wochen müsste man das wohl klarmachen.

"Ohne Haare" macht auch Guiding.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn wir im September da nochmal hinwollen, müssten mir so langsam mal schnacken.
> "Ohne Haare" macht auch Guiding.


Bei mir geht schlecht ab 19. September 2008, danach hab ich Vorlesungsbeginn und voraussichtlich nicht mehr viel Zeit wegen Vorbereitungen. Also lieber deutlich davor. 

Terminlich wären für mich 5.-7.09. und 12.-14.09. interessant.
An dem ersteren ist aber voraussichtlich wieder das AB-Treffen am Edersee.
Prinzipiell wäre also der 12.-14.09. gut.



> "Ohne Haare" macht auch Guiding.


So ein mal wäre ja wieder ganz gut.  aber mit Fanggarantie? 

Die Frage ist aber der See - welcher? der große wieder? dieselben Boote? gibt es interessante Alternativen (mit Segelboot )?


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Detlef ich schau mich nächstes WE mal ein bischen da um.
Die kleineren Seen bräuchten nicht so grosse Galeeren und sind nicht so windkritisch.
Termin 12 bis 14 Sept. behalte ich schon mal im Auge.


----------



## Alikes (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Gerrit
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
Hast du versucht mich gestern zu erreichen?
Vom 10.-24.August sind wir im Urlaub, aber danach ist alles bis auf das WE um den 27.September frei!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Alex!

Das ist gut, daß Du mitkommst.
Aber angerufen habe ich Dich nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Da werde ich mir am WE mal die Boote und den Behler See anschauen: www.landgasthof-kasch.de


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Knights of Harrison!

Ich habe mich da am Wochenende noch mal ein büschen umgeschaut.
Schwierig bei 3-4 Wind wirds regelmässig "komisch" und unentspannt.
Am Trammer See hab ich geangelt. Der hat das Gleiche Windproblem wie der grosse Plöner See.
Der Behler See liegt sehr geschützt, hat aber zuwenig Leihboote.

Ich hab da noch mal so als Idee ein Angeln am Fluss im Sinn.
Dazu mehr über PN.
Den Termin bitte freihalten.

Könnt ihr bitte mal gucken wer dazugehört und evtl. korrigieren:
Angeldet mit Ilsebil, Sundvogel ohne Harrison, Alex, Volker, Wicked-Walley ohne Harrison, Freelander und Pauly.

Hab ich Alle??


----------



## Alikes (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Gerrit,
klingt gut!
War Sonntag mit einem Kollegen auf Elbzander, es ging rein gar nichts!
Wir spekulieren mal auf Sauerstoffmangel dann ist es nicht ganz so bitter ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Volker wo ist das Ladekabel?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Gerrit



Hej Gerrit |wavey: und Ihr anderen "Plöner"  !!

Ich habe das Ladekabel endlich gefunden :q:q:q und nun die "Siegerphotos" sowie mein Wohn- und Schlafzimmer mit Plöner-See-Blick hochgeladen.

Letztes Wochenende lag mein Finnland-Urlaub noch in den letzten Zügen, deshalb konnte ich nicht mitkommen. Das hätte ich sonst auf jeden Fall gemacht - danke Alexander für Deinen Anruf #6. 

Den September-Termin habe ich mir vorgemerkt und werde auch alles dransetzen, ihn einzuhalten. Allerdings ziehe ich im September um, und es könnte genau dieses Wochenende treffen. Ich gebe dann rechtzeitig Info. Zu stornieren wäre für mich ja nichts, ich würde meine mobile Behausung wieder mitbringen.  

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf ein neues Treffen!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Klasse, hat ja doch noch geklappt!
Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, könnte ich gleich wieder in See stechen! |supergri


----------



## Margaux (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klasse, hat ja doch noch geklappt!
> Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, könnte ich gleich wieder in See stechen! |supergri



Genau, und mit einigen "Anfassern" haben wir ja auch noch eine Rechnung offen...


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Büschen Zeit haben wir ja noch.
Ich werd euch demnächst mal abtelefonieren.


----------



## Alikes (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
ich werde auch schon ganz nervös wenn ich die Bilder sehe!

@volker
Schöne Bilder (da grinst aber jemand )
Du ziehst schon wieder um?
Hoffentlich näher an die Elbe!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hi,
Ich habe mir mal den Termin in den Kalender eingetragen,vielleicht schaffe ich es ja diesmal,da zu erscheinen.
Pauly hast Du was gefangen auf dem Trammer See?
Wie findest Du den?
Ich finde den sehr schön,auch die Bodenstrucktur dort.
Warst Du mit Echo dadrauf?


----------



## Margaux (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> @volker
> ...
> Du ziehst schon wieder um?
> Hoffentlich näher an die Elbe!
> ...



Hej Alexander,

also die Seenähe ist mir schon lieber, deshalb bleibe ich in meinem "Heide-"Ort wohnen . Ich ziehe nur in eine größere Wohnung, da ich mittlerweile festgestellt habe, daß Ihr Nordis doch ganz in Ordnung seid :q|splat2: und ich darum vorläufig erstmal bleiben werde.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Marc-Andree
Den Trammer hab ich die 2 Tage stramm befischt.
Er hat das gleiche "Windproblem"  wie der Grosse Plöner und ist deswegen für mich keine Alternative.

Gefangen habe ich 1 Hecht von 72 cm.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Alikes (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Alexander,
> 
> also die Seenähe ist mir schon lieber, deshalb bleibe ich in meinem "Heide-"Ort wohnen . Ich ziehe nur in eine größere Wohnung, da ich mittlerweile festgestellt habe, daß Ihr Nordis doch ganz in Ordnung seid :q|splat2: und ich darum vorläufig erstmal bleiben werde.


 
Hallo Volker,
schön das es dir bei uns im Norden gefällt!
Größere Wohnung heißt deine bessere Hälfte folgt dir in den hohen Norden?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann wohnst Du ja jetzt fest (fast) am Plöner See und kannst Dich mal ein büschen mit "Ohne Haare" treffen und die besten Stellen rauskriegen.


----------



## Living Dead (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin, kann man sich auch ohne Vhf oder Vt einklinken? Und wie siehts mit dem Kellersee aus? Da sind wir mal mit nem Kanu rüber sah sehr interessant aus.
Grüße, Jonas


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann wohnst Du ja jetzt fest (fast) am Plöner See und kannst Dich mal ein büschen mit "Ohne Haare" treffen und die besten Stellen rauskriegen.


 

G E N A U  :vik: :q :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Moin, kann man sich auch ohne Vhf oder Vt einklinken?


Was für ne Frage. :q Bisher war die Teilnehmerzahl nicht so, dass wir Platzkarten hätten verteilen müssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich sach jetzt mal, was meine Optimalidee zum schwimmenden Großseeangeln wäre:
- Aller Angler mit Bellyboot
- Ein großes Begleit/Mutterboot (idealerweise mit Motor) fährt die ganze "Entenmannschaft"  raus.
- Angeln, Fische fangen.
- Mutterboot holt die "Entenmannschaft" zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt wieder ab.

Ließe sich meiner Schätzung nach kaum noch toppen! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Living Dead 
Ich hatte Dir und Chrizzi schon mal geschrieben, dass ihr da gerne mitmachen könnt.
Ich fische am Plöner See auch meist keine Harrison.
Vieleicht wird das aber auch anders, wenn ich die VHF 30 Gramm fertig habe.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nochmal die dumme Frage: Wann trefft ihr euch wieder?


----------



## Living Dead (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Schön ! Ich wäre gerne dabei


----------



## Freelander (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kellersee sehr schönes Gewässer,liegt bei mir fast vor der Haustür und ich muß gestehen habe da das letzte mal als Jugendlicher geangelt,da gab es schon früher immer Monster-Barsche große Hechte und Zander.
Ne Jahreskarte ist da so teuer,da kann man schön für ne Woche nach Malle fliegen,das läßt erkennen das der Senior Fischer an dem See dort nie Angler haben wollte.Wie das heute mit dem Junior ist weiß ich nicht,habe aber nie gehört das die Preise da gefallen sind.


----------



## Living Dead (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich hab dort einen Angler am Steg getroffen. Er wusste nicht obs Wochen - bzw. Tageskarten gibt. Er hatte nen halben Eimer voll Barsche gefangen. Einige um die 40cm. Alle auf Wurm. 

 Scheint recht interessant dort zun sein...


----------



## Freelander (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja,an den Bootsanlieger-Stegen konnte man sogar früher Raubaale am hellichten Tag auf Sicht angeln.Jedes Jahr wenn sich dort die Fischbrut aufgehalten hat.
Ob das heute immer noch so ist#c?


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fische am Plöner See auch meist keine Harrison.
> Vieleicht wird das aber auch anders, wenn ich die VHF 30 Gramm fertig habe.
> Gruss
> Pauly


 
Oha, Gerrit und VHF, da bahnt sich eine neue Liebe an :k |supergri. Baust Du Dir eine 2,70m auf??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Die 75er wahr wohl einfach zu widerborstig! :m


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die 75er wahr wohl einfach zu widerborstig! :m


 

|muahah:... wobei ich glaube, daß die 30er die "Einstiegsdroge" in die VHF-Blanks ist und die 75er bestimmt folgen wird... ##.

Ich werde mir jedenfalls genau diese beiden VHF's noch mal aufbauen lassen... :vik:. Mit den beiden Blanks - die sich wunderbar ergänzen - hat man den allergrößten Bereich des Süßwasser-Spinnangelns abgedeckt.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Nee die 75 gibts nicht nochmal.
Nix für Vati.

Ich hab ja drei Hechtruten (VT, Tactilus und die Kev 4).
Das langt.

@Chrizzi
Termin soll vom 12 bis 14 September sein.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Termin soll vom 12 bis 14 September sein.




Danke, aber da ist's sehr ungünstig.


----------



## Alikes (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
ich hätte auch gerne noch eine Ergänzung zu meiner 75er!
Eine Nummer leichter wäre gut, da die 75er auch in der Elbe mit den meistens Gufis und Zandern doch leicht unterfordert ist!

Meint ihr die 45er ist da eine Alternative?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich finde auch, vor allem haben die 30er wenigstens mal sowas wie ansatzweise eine weichere Spitze, da klappt es auch mit Kleinködern, 7g-Kopf-Twistern, die 9ft 30er kann man sogar mit viel Mono auf Forellen nehmem, der Abstand zur 75 macht wirklich Sinn. Die 45 liegt zwischen beiden so mitten drin, dass ich selber die erstens sehr selten nur noch nehme, und zweitens nur als Optimierung für bestimmte Optimalköder im M-Bereich empfehlen würde. Die 45er kommen nicht wirklich soviel weiter runter in der Kleinködersensibilität wie die 75er. Die 5-30g Angabe für die 9ft 30er ist auch nicht so richtig passend, bei Shimano u.a. steht u.U. auf sowas 50-100g drauf. 

Aber angelspezi82 kann bestimmt besser sagen, was er da als größtes Gummistück drauf fischt, bei mir gingen als größtes probiertes 10 und 12cm Storm Fertigshads im Stillwassser noch.


----------



## Alikes (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das klingt doch gut!

@Detlef
Hast du die 30er in 9ft und kannst du sie mal beim nächsten Treffen am Plöner See mitbringen?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Hast du die 30er in 9ft und kannst du sie mal beim nächsten Treffen am Plöner See mitbringen?


Jupp, gebongt. Letztes mal wolltest ja Du und auch Pauly nicht. 

Letztlich fiel das Rutenvergleichen ja mehr "in die Sonne". :g


----------



## Alikes (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Stimmt, irgendwie sind wir nicht wirklich zum Vergleichen gekommen!
An die Rute dürfte die 2500TP doch gut ranpassen, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja, geht doch ordentlich, von der Kraft her ausreichend beim leichteren Jiggen. 
Ich finde eigentlich die Shimano 3000-Size dazu optimal, hab ich da auch immer in der Größe dran.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich finde eigentlich die Shimano 3000-Size dazu optimal, hab ich da auch immer in der Größe dran.




Da is man wieder bei der Frage angelangt, was man unter "Shimano 3000-Size" verstehen will.

Ist es ein 2500er Body mit mehr Schnurfassung (z.B Stella, TechniumFB), oder n 4000er Body mit kleinerer Schnurfassung (Twin Power).

Nichts genaues weiß man nicht. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Da habe ich es einfacher: Ich nehme 3000er Ryobi-Applause-Clones (alias BlueArc7/8), die haben exakt die alte 3000er Shimano (TP-F) Größe :m, und ändern das auch nicht jedes Jahr! 
Das Gewicht liegt je nach Aussstattung bei knapp unter 300g, gegenüber einer 4000 (und besonders den Shimano FA und FB 40000er) gerade den optischen Tick kleiner und hübscher und passender, ohne wirklich was an Leistungspotential zu verlieren. 
Ist natürlich 'ne subjektive Geschmacksfrage, was man als passend empfindet, aber selbst ich als Liebhaber großer kräftiger Rollen finde die gerade üblichen Shimano 4000er, die Daiwa 3000er und die die Arc 4000er an dem Stecken doch ein Stück zu groß.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das ist die optimale Grösse an der Rute, da hat Det recht.
Die 2500 er Shim. Grösse fischen zwar viele zum Jiggen, aber mir ist die zu klein.
Ist aber Geschmackssache.
Ich lauere auch gerade in der Bucht auf ne "Billig-Stella".
Aber nicht hochbieten.


----------



## Alikes (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich glaube eine 30er wird so die nächste Rute auf meiner Wunschliste!
Für die kleineren Zander und Barsche scheint sie mir nach euren Aussagen und meinen Erfahrungen mit der 75er wirklich die "perfekte" Ergänzung zu sein!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Für die kleineren Zander



Große Zander  . Die Rute muss krumm sein, mit einem Besenstiel bringt das doch kein Spaß, bzw man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. 

Die 30er steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste, wird sich zeigen. Ich denke mal Jonas wird beim Harrison Treffen dabei sein, hoffendlich gebt ihr ihn eine 9' -30g VHF in die Hand - die Rute würde für uns in Frage kommen.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Alex!

Die 30 er kannst Du ja beim nächsten Treffen ausgiebig testen.
Oder Du fährst zu Christian H.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Alex!
> Die 30 er kannst Du ja beim nächsten Treffen ausgiebig testen.
> Oder Du fährst zu Christian H.



@Pauly: Gute Idee!! 

Alexander, wir können ja mal gemeinsam hin. Ich möchte mir die MeFo-Blanks bei ihm anschauen. Die VHF 30 2,70m werde ich mir im Laufe dieses Jahres auch noch gönnen, allerdings bei meinem "Stamm-Aufbauer" fertigen lassen |supergri. Ich vertraue ihm einfach und hab's auch nicht so eilig wie die meisten... |supergri

Meine Daiwa Certate 2500 wird die VHF 30 dann zieren. Ich finde diese Rollengröße optimal und verwende auf Hecht und Zander nur beim Schleppen eine stärkere Rolle. Shimano 2500 wäre mir ein Tacken zu klein, dann müßte es schon eine 3000er sein.

Es sieht derzeit übrigens doch danach aus, daß ich an dem geplanten Plön-Wochenende umziehe, aber noch ist nichts endgültig, ich möchte unbedingt teilnehmen.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nö das geht nicht.
Das mit dem Umziehen musst Du absagen.

gruss

pauly


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nö das geht nicht.
> Das mit dem Umziehen musst Du absagen.
> gruss
> pauly



Hej Gerrit,

ich hab' eine bessere Idee: einen Tag kommt ihr alle helfen, dann geht's schneller und ich kann Sonntag mit zum Plöner See |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

fast direkt an den See!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> und wenn er direkt an den see zieht ... |supergri


Dann ziehen wir erst mit um, und angeln dann alle vom Balkon o. Bootssteg! :q
Wär ja traumhaft, dann stände der zukünftige Meetingpoint ja fest!

Aber bestimmt ist da kein See weit und breit, stimmts?  wär ja zu schön |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann mußt Du aber schon dazu sagen, dass dazu auch die Identity nobbone gehört.
Im AB ist er ja leider nicht mehr, das ging ja einigen so, die sich an der Menge zu sehr aufrieben. :g

Hat er jetzt eine neue VHF 30 von mad wieder erhalten, weißt Du was?

Großer Hecht aus dem Küchenfenster geangelt, hat natürlich was ... :q


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann ziehen wir erst mit um, und angeln dann alle vom Balkon o. Bootssteg! :q
> Wär ja traumhaft, dann stände der zukünftige Meetingpoint ja fest!
> 
> Aber bestimmt ist da kein See weit und breit, stimmts?  wär ja zu schön |rolleyes



Hallo Detlef #h, das wäre natürlich echt ein Traum, aber Gerrit übertreibt wieder mal maßlos |supergri|supergri:m. Mit dem Auto brauche ich ca. 45 Min. nach Plön, da wird's mit den Barschen aus dem Küchenfenster nichts werden... 

Der Umzug wird übrigens professionell abgewickelt (Firma zahlt |supergri), deshalb war das mit dem Helfen nur ein Spaß. Nur scheint sich der Termin auf dieses Wochenende zu fixieren... schauen wir mal...


----------



## Da Vinci (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass jmd die 30er zum dorschpilkern mit dicken bleiköpfen hernimmt.



|supergri Das war dann wohl ich...
Ist aber nun wirklich nicht die Regel! Das war nur zum Austesten des Machbaren... und gelegentlich zum Fun an der Ostsee 2-3x im Jahr.
Habe sie zur Ergänzung meiner Tactilus - und möchte sie nicht mehr missen! Als Köderspektrum finde ich Köder von 3" - 4" und von 10g-18g ideal!

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Da Vinci schrieb:


> Habe sie zur Ergänzung meiner Tactilus - und möchte sie nicht mehr missen! Als Köderspektrum finde ich Köder von 3" - 4" und von 10g-18g ideal!


Darüber wird sich auch jemand freuen, der so plant! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja Det so plant noch jemand.


----------



## Alikes (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Zusammen,
dann werde ich mit Volker mal nach meinem Urlaub zu CH fahren und schon mal vortesten!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Alex guckt mal obs da auch was anderes als anthrazit gibt.


----------



## Alikes (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht Gerrit, mir schwebt da weiß oder elfenbein als Blankfarbe im Kopf rum!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht Gerrit, mir schwebt da weiß oder elfenbein als Blankfarbe im Kopf rum!
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander



Es gibt von Daiwa eine hochwertige Rutenserie, bei denen die Blanks in elfenbein gehalten sind. Davon hatte ich mal eine Rute in der Hand, sieht super schick aus. 

Meine VHF 30 wird selbstverständlich in blau aufgebaut


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Übrigens entwickelt sich dieser Thread teilweise zum "High-End-Ruten-und-Rollen-neuer-Harrison-Parallel-Thread..."
finde ich persönlich aber gar nicht so schlimm...


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nee hier gehts um den "Harrison-Plönclub.
Wobei das Tacklegequatsche nicht stört.

Midde Harrison fischen vorm grossen weissen Schloss hat schon was.


----------



## Alikes (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich muss dann vielleicht doch ne 3000er Shimano Rolle suchen! Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja die 3000HG aus Japan holen, so schön in schwarz. Aber zu einem elfenbeinfarbenen Blank
wäre ne passende Rolle auch schön!
Muss ich mal im Internet rumschnüffeln was es da so gibt!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> ......und zum Zeitpunkt!!!#6
> 
> Der Edersee liegt halt ziemlich zentral.Ich fahre auch ü 500 Km dorthin aber wenn wir ein schöner Haufen sind nehme ich das gerne in kauf!!!!!!!
> 
> Wie wärs mit anfang September (Raubfischzeit :k) ?????



Wo liegt Edersee ganau?


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja die 3000HG aus Japan holen, so schön in schwarz. Aber zu einem elfenbeinfarbenen Blank
> wäre ne passende Rolle auch schön!



|muahah:|muahah:Wenn ich lese, was wir uns alles noch so anschaffen möchten, könnte man fast denken, wir sind "Tacklefetischisten" und treffen uns in Plön nicht zum Angeln, sondern um unsere neuen Errungenschaften zu bewundern :k|smlove2:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Vielleicht ist es manchmal ganz gut, wenn uns die jeweilige bessere Hälfte etwas einbremst.


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es manchmal ganz gut, wenn uns die jeweilige bessere Hälfte etwas einbremst.




|muahah:|muahah:...wenn's was nützt... |motz:#y|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Die Farbe gibts bei Harrison nicht von der Stange.
Es ist aber wohl so, daß man bei mindestens 10 gleichen Blanks die Farbe als Käufer bestimmen kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Volker
Bei mir hilfts.
Sei froh, daß Du meine Frau nicht kennst.


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Volker
> Bei mir hilfts.
> Sei froh, daß Du meine Frau nicht kennst.



UUUhhhhhuhuu Gerrit, dann laß' uns lieber weitgehenst ohne Frauen zum Angeln treffen, das hört sich entspannter an ##|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Genau!
Whisky statt Weiber!

Ihr wisst ja wie ichs meine.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Angelspezi 82
Du willst 10 gleiche Blanks haben.
Dann kannst Alex ja einen verkaufen.


----------



## Margaux (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Genau!
> Whisky statt Weiber!



Nee Gerrit, vielmehr aus Furcht, daß dann auffliegen könnte, wieviel Werte wir wirklich in unseren schnöden grünen Futteralen verstecken...


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Volker meine bessere Hälfte hat mich neulich mal kurz am Wasser besucht.
Als ich ihr dann vorschwärmte wie glücklich ich über meine Tactilus-Stella Kombo bin, fragte sie nur mit einem bösen Glitzern in den Augen: Was kostet den sone Angel??
Da ich ja meine Frau nicht anlüge konnte man danach ein entsetztes "Waaassss!" am See hören.

Jetzt kann ich ihr das Schuhe kaufen schlecht verbieten.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Angelspezi 82 
Bei Dunkelgrün oder Dunkelrot wäre ich dabei, aber Elfenbein.
Nee das sieht ja aus wie ein Mercedes.


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Volker meine bessere Hälfte hat mich neulich mal kurz am Wasser besucht.
> Als ich ihr dann vorschwärmte wie glücklich ich über meine Tactilus-Stella Kombo bin, fragte sie nur mit einem bösen Glitzern in den Augen: Was kostet den sone Angel??
> Da ich ja meine Frau nicht anlüge konnte man danach ein entsetztes "Waaassss!" am See hören.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich ihr das Schuhe kaufen schlecht verbieten.


 
|muahah:Wahrscheinlich noch von "Manolo",Gerrit.:vik:


----------



## Alikes (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Meine jetzige VHF ist auch total schlicht sprich grau mit schwarzer Wicklung.
Darum würde ich ja auch so was total anderes ganz nett finden!

Meiner Frau sage ich immer das ist auch die letzte Combo die ich brauche, dann ist Schluß! Wenn Sie dann sagt "Stop, letztes Mal hast du gesagt das ist aber die letzte Combo" sag ich immer "Stimmt für das Hechtangeln aber fürs Zanderangeln braucht man halt eine ganz andere Ruten/Rollen-Kombination!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Angelspezi 82
Schon klar, aber irgendwie langweilt mich als Rutenbauer das ganze Anthrazit, Gunsmoke und schwarz.
Only Black ist schick, aber wenn man son paar mehr Kombos hat und dann alle mit silbernen Rollen. Gäääähhhnnn!

@Marc Andree
Meine Frau kauft ihre Schuhe bei Prada.
Ich hab keine Ahnung was die kosten, bin aber jetzt misstrauisch geworden.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Naja die nächste Kombo ist ja im Anmarsch.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Marc Andree
> Meine Frau kauft ihre Schuhe bei Prada.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung was die kosten, bin aber jetzt misstrauisch geworden.



Zur Erklärung: das ist sowas wie das Shimano unter den Damenschuhen. :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung: das ist sowas wie das Shimano unter den Damenschuhen. :q



Eher wohl die VanStahl... oder bei Ruten eben die Blechpeitsche #6

Du willst doch hoffentlich keine Exage oder so mit dem HE-Kram in verbindung bringen? :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Du willst doch hoffentlich keine Exage oder so mit dem HE-Kram in verbindung bringen? :m



Natürlich gibt es auch billige Pradaletten, die in Malaysia oder sonstwo hergestellt werden.

Das passt schon.

Es gibt nämlich noch wesentlich teurere "VanStaal-Schuhe" - ich kenn mich damit aber auch nicht so gut aus - dazu müsste man Sex and the City gucken und das geht mir irgendiwe völlig ab. :q

/Sorry für OT


----------



## Slotti (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber irgendwie langweilt mich als Rutenbauer das ganze Anthrazit, Gunsmoke und schwarz.
> Only Black ist schick, aber wenn man son paar mehr Kombos hat und dann alle mit silbernen Rollen. Gäääähhhnnn!



Kenn ich :vik:

Aus diesem Grund kommen diese Ringe an die nächste Rute :


http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Blue-and-Holographic/HZHS-Spinning-Guides

ist ein roter Pacbay Tradition in 2,10m für den Forellenbach, hoffe das beißt sich nicht zusehr. 

Bunter gehts glaube kaum. #6

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Slotti:

Schmeissfliegenringe. :q *duckundweg*


----------



## Slotti (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

*paahhh*

dafür werd ich dich mit Fotos der fertigen Rute quälen und zwar solange bis du sie schön findest, 

dagegen sieht das Laserschwert von Luke Skywalker dann aus wie ne Taschenlampe.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Slotti dann muss aber auch ne Energy Pti drauf


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Richtige Sachen gibts hier:www.hermes.com

Aber nicht den Paketdienst.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ohrringe aus Büffelhorn


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, was ist ein Careering?
Für die Rinderhaltung??


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> |muahah:Wahrscheinlich noch von "Manolo",Gerrit.:vik:



Hej Marc-Andree,

ich habe im neuen Harrison-Thread ein paar Fragen an Dich gerichtet - keine Lust zu antworten... |kopfkrat ...  würde mich jedenfalls freuen.


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Doch muß mal gerade gucken,bin gerade erst wieder online.

@All  
coole Schuhdiskusion die hier losgetreten wurde|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Richtige Sachen gibts hier:www.hermes.com


Boah, Schmückchen zum Stella Preis! |bigeyes
http://de.hermes.com/wcsstore/Consu.../product/jewellery/item/default/105609B00.jpg
http://de.hermes.com/wcsstore/Consu.../product/jewellery/item/default/104530B00.jpg

Das kann man doch selber besser und individueller und schicker und einmaliger machen: 
Ein paar Sprengringe und Spinnerbauzeugs, und fertig sind die Ohrringe für locker ab 330 EUR, vor allem mit unverlierbaren antiallergischen Edelstahleinhänger! :vik:

Ich hab übrigens letztes Jahr ne Menge Teile aus dem Schmuckbaubedarf gekauft, glaubt man gar nicht wie ähnlich das zu Kunstködern ist! :q 
Außerdem hab ich von meiner Frau den Altschmuck alles für Metallköderbau bekommen, nur ihre Lieblingsteelöffel mußte ich hoch+heilig schwören unangetastet zu lassen.  Liegt jetzt mehr auf Halde als ich einsetzen kann ...


----------



## Alikes (1. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Haben wir eigentlich schon einen konkreten Termin?
Meine letzte Erinnerung ist Anfang September, da Detlef ansonsten Terminprobleme bekommt!
Ich müßte das langsam mal mit meiner Regierung abstimmen, da es ansonsten zu unnötigen Diskussionen kommen könnte!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (1. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Alex!

12 bis 14 September!
Ich werd am WE mal mit Det telefonieren und dann kriegt ihr alle Bescheid.


----------



## Freelander (3. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wollt Ihr auch einen Tag auf Mefo los?

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/faszination-meerforelle.html


----------



## Freelander (3. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Einen hab ich noch:q#hzum heiß machen.

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/mefo-silber-ist-gold-wert.html


----------



## maesox (3. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

*Jungs,*

*ich wünsche euch,daß all eure Vorbereitungen letztendlich Früchte tragen und ihr ein wunderschönes Treffen haben werdet!!!!#6*

Ich als Themenstarter habe jetzt endgültig meine Wünsche u Hoffnungen bezüglich meiner "aushausigen" Harrison´s begraben u verabschiede mich hiermit aus allem was Harrisons betrifft..



Viele Grüße
u TL

Matze


----------



## ivo (3. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



			
				maesox schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich als Themenstarter habe jetzt endgültig meine Wünsche u Hoffnungen bezüglich meiner "aushausigen" Harrison´s begraben u verabschiede mich hiermit aus allem was Harrisons betrifft..
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Das tut mir leid. #t

Ich hoffe du findest einen guten Ersatz dafür.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So die "Einladungen" sind raus.
Ich bin dieses WE nochmal da.


----------



## Margaux (7. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> So die "Einladungen" sind raus.
> Ich bin dieses WE nochmal da.



Hej Gerrit,

vielen Dank dafür #6. Ich tue mein Bestes, meinen Umzug so zu planen, daß ich aufkreuzen kann :q. Und mein WoMo wird schon irgendwo bei Euch einen Platz finden.

Und wenn ich dann ab Ende September meinen Wohnsitz in Holstein habe, wirst Du sicherlich nicht ohne meinen Besuch alleine auf dem Plöner See sitzen können :q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (7. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!
Einen Tag solltest Du auf jeden Fall Zeit finden.
Für Dich ist es ja fast um die Ecke.
Würde uns alle sehr freuen.


----------



## Margaux (7. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Volker!
> Würde uns alle sehr freuen.



Danke für die Blumen, Gerrit |rotwerden ... aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich für wieder für die Preisverleihung zuständig bin...:m

Also, ich werde versuchen, das komplette Wochenende für Plön einzuplanen. Trotz Umzug und dem ganzen Drumherum, komme ich so wenig zum Angeln, daß solche Wochenenden einfach so wertvoll sind. Außerdem freue ich mich, Euch wieder zu treffen...


----------



## Pikepauly (7. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nee Volker!

Nicht wegen der Mützen.
Weil Du dazugehörst!

Beim nächsten Mal stiftet Det Spro Mützen.


----------



## Margaux (7. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nee Volker!
> 
> Nicht wegen der Mützen.
> Weil Du dazugehörst!



Hej Gerrit, Ihr Norddeutschen macht es mir wirklich leicht, mich hier richtig wohl zu fühlen, wirklich |stolz:|engel: Danke schön!!!!




> Beim nächsten Mal stiftet Det Spro Mützen.



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:Grüße an Det :m


----------



## Pikepauly (12. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:
Allikes
Margaux 
Pikepauly

Freelander wenns passt.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Und Wicked Walley
Genauso wie ich ohne Harrison.


----------



## Margaux (12. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:
> Allikes
> * Margaux *
> Pikepauly
> ...



Jepp, und höchstwahrscheinlich sogar das ganze Wochenende :vik:. 

Kann ich bei Euren Unterkünften mein WoMo parken?


----------



## Pikepauly (12. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Das kläre ich rechtzeitig.
Schön das Du Zeit hast.


----------



## Living Dead (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin gerrit ich meld mich auch gerne (nochmal) an #6

Hab gestern ausem Amiland nen neues Spielzeug bekommen : ) Mehr dazu dann in Plön.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Langsam wirds ne lustige Runde.


----------



## Margaux (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Was ist eigentlich mit Det??


----------



## Pikepauly (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Der muss!!!


----------



## Margaux (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



pikepauly schrieb:


> der muss!!!



* Aber hallo !!!!*


----------



## Chrizzi (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Moin gerrit ich meld mich auch gerne (nochmal) an #6
> 
> Hab gestern ausem Amiland nen neues Spielzeug bekommen : ) Mehr dazu dann in Plön.




*SPIELZEUG* ?!?

Krahn trifft es ehr.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Living Dead (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> *SPIELZEUG* ?!?
> 
> Krahn trifft es ehr.. |kopfkrat



Na komm 8oz is doch nichts.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Als Zielfisch nicht, aber als max. Wurfgewicht schon.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Acht OZ???

Respekt. Das Ding müssen wir sehen.
Zusammen mit ner 400 er Calcutta.

Für Det und Volker eine Top-Adresse:
www.spitzenort.de

Absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Habe gerade gesehen, die vermieten auch Caravane zu vernünftigen Preisen.
Da könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, da mit aufzurocken.
Dann wären wir wieder Alle zusammen und könnten abends noch ein büschen klönen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Für Det und Volker eine Top-Adresse:
> www.spitzenort.de


Jau, das sieht sehr gut aus, liest sich spitze! #6

Mein Anhang schmiedet schon Pläne , Radfahren, Reiten, Bootsfahren, das Probecamping am Edersee war wohntechnisch ein Erfolg - incl. Regen, bis auf die Schlafgelegenheit, da müssen noch 2 anständige Liegen her |gr:, aber dann hat man alles was man braucht, kommt mit wenig Schlaf aus  und ist fit und erholt!

Eine Idee wäre noch nach Angel-Tages-Ruderbooten vom Campingplatz zu fahnden, das eine sieht schon mal viel schnittiger aus.  
Allerdings ist das zu weit weg vom Fischer, also geht nur Boote dort oder dort, entweder oder. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, die vermieten auch Caravane zu vernünftigen Preisen.
> Da könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, da mit aufzurocken.
> Dann wären wir wieder Alle zusammen und könnten abends noch ein büschen klönen.


Ja los, also ein sauberer Campingplatz  (Der präsentiert sich auch so: Wichtig 5 Stamm-Reinigungskräfte!) ist was feines, wo die Toiletten, Wasch + Spülräume 1a sauber und gepflegt sind, ist besser als 'ne leicht speckige Ferienwohnung oder Zimmer #t. Außerdem ist der Campingplatz (Zelt) in der Nebensaison ab 1.9. sogar erheblich günstiger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann was für's Beiprogramm, wichtiger Punkt Rutentest:

Punk-1:
Aus aktuellem Anlass schlage ich mal ein 9ft Harrison-Vergleich vor, wo wir das verfügbare Material mal genauer anschauen, Wurf-Testen und vergleichen, damit man wirklich weiß, welches Potential welcher Stecken hat.
(gibt keine guten oder schlechten, sondern nur gut und ideal wofür )

Ich habe eine 9ft VHF-30 blau, Pauly wohl bald auch , wer eine 9ft VHF-45 hat weiß ich nicht, Alexander hat eine 9ft VHF-75 schwarz, eine 9ft VHF-90 wäre auch nett aber als schwere Peitsche klarer abgegrenzt, genauso wie die 9ft VT -120, die hat Volker aber, sowie eine 9ft VT-45 blau und eine 9ft VT-75 (rot?), Pauly eine 9ft VT-75 rot, wer noch was? #h

Ich kann auch eine 10ft VT-45 rot beisteuern, um die Längenauswirkung direkt mal zu vergleichen, fühlt sich aber schon ganz anders an, vlt. auch interessant für eine "idiotensichere" MeFo-Peitsche, das ist die meiner Meinung nach nämlich.  Wenn Freelander kommt, wäre dazu ein Vergleich mit der CH-Wizard Peitsche sehr interessant.

Gerade bei den leichten Harrisons sieht es ja recht mau aus, die einzig leichte wäre eine 10'6"=3,20m VHF -30 M2Q, die ist aber vielfach zu lang, sogar mir im Boot (3m geht noch gerade), einzig wenn man eine solche Spitze kürzt und auf ein 9ft 30 oder 45er HT aufsetzen tut, kommt ein Rutenblank raus, der L verdient hätte und auch für Barsche/Kleingummis und leichtes Forellenfischen taugt. Der Rest ist sehr viel heavier, wieviel wäre mal wirklich gut herauszubekommen. Da die 9ft VT-45 von Volker letztes mal nicht voll operational war , hoffe ich das diesmal genau herauszubekommen.

Digitalwaage und Schieblehre bringe ich auf jeden Fall dazu mit.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> wer noch was? #h



|wavey: Ich würde wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet gerne mal meine 8'6 SIII 5-60gr. mit der 9' VHF 5-30gr. vergleichen.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Auf dem Campingplatz war ich letztes Jahr 2 mal, die machen wirklich alle volle Stunde die ganzen Saniräume sauber.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Kai

Das kann doch kein Zufall sein, daß sich die Abkürzung von CMWs Superflitsche anhört, wie ein sowjetischer Marschflugkörper.
Auf die bin ich auch mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Acht OZ???
> 
> Respekt. Das Ding müssen wir sehen.
> Zusammen mit ner 400 er Calcutta.



Zum Glück keine 400er Calcutta (400 = Rechtshand). 

Es ist eine andere Rolle, ich weiß gar nicht, ob die der ausschlaggebene Punkt war, überhaupt zu sowas "dickem" zu greifen, bzw. sowas zu kaufen. 

Aber es nützt ja nichts, wenn man den BBZ nicht nur schleppen will.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Aber es nützt ja nichts, wenn man den BBZ nicht nur schleppen will.


Wow, das will ich sehen! :q


----------



## Chrizzi (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich auch, aber mit einem Wurfgewicht von 5-8 ist das machbar (die Rute selbst wiegt 7.4 oz). Ich hab den Stock zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber vom ersten Testen gehört. Die kurze Wurfweite des BBZ fand ich schon seltsam, schonmal weil 100-120g Jerks das 1,5 Fache geflogen sind. Aber ich glaub das liegt einfach daran, dass man sich erst mit dem Gerät vertraut machen muss und nicht sofort diese fette fast 150g Forelle voll durchzieht. 

Aber wenn Living Dead beim Treffen dabei ist kannst du dir wahrscheinlich den Kran mal angucken.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Krasses Gerät!!
Das richtige für Plön.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Krasses Gerät!!
> Das richtige für Plön.



Dann solltest du dir noch schnell so ein Teil bestellen, sollte noch rechtzeitig ankommen, dann kannst du ja auch die schwere Variante von den Stock nehmen. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das richtige für Plön.


Meine Erfahrung ist halt, wenn 150g im hohen Bogen auf's Wasser klatschen, dann gehen die Hechte panikartig |bigeyes auf Tauchstation, irgendwie funzt das nicht. :g Erinnert die wohl eher an Handgranatenfischer ...
Aber ich will's sehen. 

Die "Schreckgrenze" liegt eher vermutlich bei attraktiven 50g, da klappt das noch gut.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das schwere Jerken funktioniert ja auch. Also warum nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich kann ja mal meinen Bulldawg an Deine "Trümmercombo" hängen.
Das müsste sie auch abkönnen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Was gehen denn nun so für Köder am Plöner See? |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist halt, wenn 150g im hohen Bogen auf's Wasser klatschen, dann gehen die Hechte panikartig |bigeyes auf Tauchstation, irgendwie funzt das nicht. :g



In Schweden siehst du in Wassertiefen von unter einem Meter die Hechte aus 10 Metern mit Anlauf auf die großen Jerks knallen, direkt nach dem Einschlag, manchmal hast Du da noch nicht mal den ersten Schlag gemacht...

Angst haben die nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Dann sind die anders gepolt als meine hier.  Die sind immer alle weg, wenn die großen Granaten krachen. Allerdings dürfte die Beanglungsdichte einige Größenordnungen unterschiedlich sein.
Die Plöner Hechte sind aber auch verängstigt, sozusagen mit Netzpanik, anders läßt sich ihr Verhalten nicht erklären.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> In Schweden siehst du in Wassertiefen von unter einem Meter die Hechte aus 10 Metern mit Anlauf auf die großen Jerks knallen, direkt nach dem Einschlag, manchmal hast Du da noch nicht mal den ersten Schlag gemacht...
> 
> Angst haben die nicht!




Das sind noch richtige Fische... nicht solche Weicheier wie bei Det. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Kai

Wenn Du passend zu Deiner Gufirute ein paar Shads zwischen 10-15 cm mit Köpfen so 10 bis 20 Gramm mithast, reicht das.
Für Deine Sportex, die passenden Schleppwobbler, kannst aus meinen Boxen nehmen, die sind voll und Abrisse gibts am Plöner See eigentlich sowieso nicht.

Wenn Du sowas selber haben willst: Salmo, Nils Master, Turrus Ukko, Illex Carrie, Musky Manya Lil Ernie sind so meine Top-Köder in 15 bis 20 cm Länge.
Fangen alle gut. Brauchst aber wirklich keine kaufen, die leih ich Dir gern.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jo, super!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> und Abrisse gibts am Plöner See eigentlich sowieso nicht.


Das ist eines der Supereigenschaften dieses Gewässers, sowas liebe ich sehr! #6 |supergri


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sowas kenne ich garnicht! :q


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hej Plöner-Fans :q,

also noch mal zurück zur Planung: den Campingplatz finde ich natürlich klasse :q. Da haben wir garantiert einen Riesenspaß, abends klönen, grillen etc. #6 Ich bin dafür!!

Zu den Rutentests: ich erwarte - hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig |kopfkrat - eine Lieferung eines bayrischen Rutenbauern mit einem verrückten englischen Namen. Ich könnte dann eine VHF 20 in 2,10m auf Barsche und kleine Hechte testen. Und sollten beim Grillen in weiter Entfernung im See die Forellen platschen, könnte ich eine neue Interceptor 15 in 3,20m einsetzen.  Beim Großfischschleppen käme eine Tusk Spin 120 in 2,70m zum Einsatz. Auf diese Tests freue ich mich schon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich hätte da noch die Anforderungen für die 45er VT (überhaupt 9ft VT, s.o.) und die 3tlg-Reiserute an Dich, zum Testen!


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch die Anforderungen für die 45er VT (überhaupt 9ft VT, s.o.) und die 3tlg-Reiserute an Dich, zum Testen!



Det,

die 3tlg. Reiserute ist definitiv im Gepäck. Eine Hammerrute, die mir von mal zu mal besser gefällt. Zuerst fast etwas derb wirkend, erweitere ich jedes Mal ihr Köderspektrum. Genial...

Die beiden 2,70m VT's, also die 45iger und die 75iger Multiaufbau, sind zur Zeit in Schweden verliehen.... :c


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker!

Der Platz ist natürlich auch für Dich optimal.
Glückwunsch zu den neuen Ruten.
Für die 120 er Tusk interressiert sich auch noch jemand.


----------



## Margaux (14. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hej Gerrit #h,

ich bin vor allem auf die neue Interceptor 15 in 3,20m gespannt. Robert schickt sie mir quasi als Testrute hauptsächlich zum MeFo-Fischen. Auch zum Uferangeln in Plön auf Barsch und Seeforelle garantiert klasse.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Gerrit #h,
> 
> ich bin vor allem auf die neue Interceptor 15 in 3,20m gespannt. Robert schickt sie mir quasi als Testrute hauptsächlich zum MeFo-Fischen. Auch zum Uferangeln in Plön auf Barsch und Seeforelle garantiert klasse.


 

freu dich drauf#6
wenn der neue Interceptor 3,20iger Blank die gleichen Eigenschaften wie die 210er und die 240iger hat, dann ists ne spitzenflitsche#6 auf Forelle und co...


die 20iger VHf ist natürlich auch ne geniale Sache für kleine Gummis sie hat genügend Dampf um auch nen Meterhecht zu bändigen 

der 120iger Tusk, ist in meinen Augen ein klasse Blank für Blinker, und Großwobbler (auch bzw. gerade zum schleppen) auch wird er sehr viel zum Wallerspinnen eingesetzt#6 er ist für die Fraktion denen die 120iger VHf zu schnell ist|supergri

@Det
unsere Hechte knallen auch auf 100gr Jerks die richtig fett einschlagen, von Wallern die in der Nähe rumlungern ganz zu schweigen:k


----------



## Living Dead (15. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also 150gr waren bis jetzt das Maximum was ich geschmissen habe. Es handelt sich um diesen Kollegen hier gepaart mit ner C3 und 30lb Mono.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewpowellsb711hpg2.html

Mit dem Tackle wird dort auf Schwarzbarsch gefischt...


----------



## Chrizzi (15. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Schnapp dir ein Auto und komm mal am Wochenende runter. Kannst dir dann ja auch das DC-Pfeifen anhören.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Schönes Ding!
Glückwunsch!

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, ist ja die Calcutta nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, ist ja die Calcutta nur eine Frage der Zeit.




Die wäre schon was... aber das ist auch ein schwerer Klotz, dazu müsste es dann ja doch eine Conquest werden, d.h. stabieler, bessere Optik, leider auch teurer. Ich denke mal die C3 wird schon ihren Dienst tuen. Und für den Preis ist sie sicherlich nicht verkehrt gewesen.
Nun fehlt nur noch ne _richtige_ Schnur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> @Det
> unsere Hechte knallen auch auf 100gr Jerks die richtig fett einschlagen, von Wallern die in der Nähe rumlungern ganz zu schweigen:k


Ist schon merkwürdig, dass das so unterschiedlich geht.
Mit kleinen Wobblern in der Größe eines Big-S (also um 25g) bekomme ich auch öfter mal spektakuläre Attacken, direkt nach dem Einwurf usw., die ploppen aber schon gedämpft ins Wasser. Vlt. bzw. eher wahrscheinlich hängt das auch damit zusammen, das die Fische an den Stauteichen zeitweise dauerbombardierd #t werden und das Verhalten drauf einstellen. Die beiden größten Hechte des letztens Halbjahres hatte ich auch an 15g Forellenblinkern dran |bigeyes, die nach dem Einschlag nur ein leichtes Spritzen und Zischen ergeben, aber für sowas interessieren sich tw. echte Krokos hier. #d

Muss schon einen Grund haben, ist also was spezielles für diese Gewässer, haben mir auch andere Angler schon erzählt, 10-15cm Köder rulez! :m 
Kann man eben nicht für alle Gewässer verallgemeinern, genauso wie ich schätze, daß je klarer das Wasser, desto eher erkennt Esox einen größeren Kunstköder als Fake, und die kleineren eben nicht, aber auch nur wenn die Fische eben mißtrauisch gemacht wurden.

Und welcome back! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal stiftet Det Spro Mützen.


Also Mützen hab ich nicht, aber eine Handvoll SPRO-Aufkleber hab ich beim Aufräumen gefunden, die stifte ich als Preise! :q :q :q

(und die könnt ihr dann auf die Mütze oder Rollen usw. kleben, mit Magazin-Foto natürlich ...)


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin!

Da ich denke, daß die Anzahl der Teilnehmer feststeht, werde ich mal versuchen die Boote fest zu machen.
Oder spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wo ist denn die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste?


----------



## Freelander (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hi,
Habe heute erfahren das ich da sehr wahrscheinlich beruflich nach NRW muß.
Bin also wahrscheinlich wieder nicht dabei,es ist zum :c.
Dann werde ich also meine Angel einpacken und am Rhein,mal die Gummis werfen.#t


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also aktuell!

Von weit her:

Alikes, Angeldet, Margaux, Wicked Walley und Pikepauly.

Die Holsteiner: Living Dead

Müsste stimmen??


----------



## Reisender (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Also aktuell!
> 
> Von weit her:
> 
> ...


 

Nur mal ne frage...... Wo soll das Treffen denn nun sein ?? Denn ich habe den Überwurf verpasst !! |uhoh:

Ich würde gerne zum Treffen kommen um Fotos zu machen....:m


----------



## Chrizzi (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Holsteiner: Living Dead und Chrizzi
> 
> Müsste stimmen??



Nope, ich bin nicht dabei... keine Zeit - leider.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Chrizzi hab Dich gelöscht.
Mein Fehler!

@Reisender

In Plön.


----------



## Margaux (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auf dem Campingplatz war ich letztes Jahr 2 mal...



Gehen wir denn jetzt auf den Campingplatz Spitzenort? Dann würde ich mir meinen "Motorcaravan-Stellplatz"  schon mal buchen. Ist bestimmt lustig, wenn wir alle dort sind - und preisgünstig zumal #6

Ggf. müßten wir zum "kahlen Fischer" dann mit den Autos fahren. Oder bekommen wir am Platz auch Mietboote?


----------



## Slotti (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

und wann nochmal?

wenns irgendwie paßt und ich vielleicht mit Reisender ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen kann? würd ich auch gerne kommen sofern die Regierung zustimmt


----------



## Living Dead (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also ich werd mit dem Auto aus Fl anreisen und bin definitiv dabei. Wenn noch jemand mitfahren will muss er nur bescheid sagen. Grüße!


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Alle am Campingplatz wohnen und dann zum Fischer mit den Kombis fahren.
So ist unser letzter Stand.

Der Reisende das wäre ja der Hammer.

Eine Legende des Anglerboards auf unserem Treffen.
Termin 12 bis 14 September.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne zum Treffen kommen um Fotos zu machen....:m


Ein lauernder Fotograf! #6 ***DAFUER***

Allerdings muss sich der Starfotograf der Catchless-Release-Force dann (hoffentlich) kräftig umstellen, bei uns sollen auch Fische mit auf die Fotos! :m

Mit einer Fuhre "Direkt-Saar-Express" mit slotti ist das vlt. sogar eher machbar (?).


----------



## Slotti (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Von mir aus könnte das klappen, Fahrgemeinschaft wäre spitze ansonsten ist die lange fahrt alleine doch sehr fade 

Bin ab Sonntag erstmal 2 Wochen in Urlaub danach werd ich dann kurzfristig entscheiden, würd mich jedenfalls freuen euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.

#h Slotti


----------



## Pikepauly (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Slotti

Wir würden uns euch freuen.
Dann hätten wir ja vieleicht deine MH- Gummi- Superflitsche auch noch vor Ort.
Sozusagen den gesamten High-Ender Markt dort versammelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Auf jeden Fall wäre es gut sich vlt. schon mal vor Nov. kennenzulernen! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hier noch ein bischen was zum heiß machen! :m

"Achtung Seeungeheuer!
Gibt es im Grossen Plöner See ein Ungeheuer? Ein Berufstaucher (Sporttauchen ist im Gr. Plöner See nicht erlaubt, Stand:2002) berichtete, er hätte 1999 im Bosauer Teil des Gr. Plöner Sees in ca. 20-30m Tiefe ein längliches, ca. 3m langes Lebewesen gesehen. Der Beschreibung nach muss es sich dabei um einen Wels gehandelt haben. Wie kommt ein Wels in einen holsteiner See? Zwei Quellen sprechen dafür:
1) Nach Kriegsende wurden Welse während der Besatzungszeit eingesetzt.
2) Ein Angler berichtete, er hätte persönlich gesehen, wie ca. 1980 kleine Welse bei Bosau in den See gesetzt wurden."

http://www.bay-web.de/werk-web/bosau/bosau8.htm

Hauptsache, das war kein Hecht!


----------



## Slotti (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir ja vieleicht deine MH- Gummi- Superflitsche auch noch vor Ort.



wenn ich komme ist die natürlich im Gepäck das ist doch klar


----------



## Freelander (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hier noch ein bischen was zum heiß machen! :m
> 
> "Achtung Seeungeheuer!
> Gibt es im Grossen Plöner See ein Ungeheuer? Ein Berufstaucher (Sporttauchen ist im Gr. Plöner See nicht erlaubt, Stand:2002) berichtete, er hätte 1999 im Bosauer Teil des Gr. Plöner Sees in ca. 20-30m Tiefe ein längliches, ca. 3m langes Lebewesen gesehen. Der Beschreibung nach muss es sich dabei um einen Wels gehandelt haben. Wie kommt ein Wels in einen holsteiner See? Zwei Quellen sprechen dafür:
> ...


 
Das mit den Welsen kann schon gut angehen,weil im Dieksee auch schon einige beim Fischer im Netz waren und der See hat eine direkte Verbindung über mehrere Seen durch die Schwentine.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jetzt sind da jedenfalls Sporttaucher ohne Ende.
Der Drill ist der Thrill.
Auf beiden Seiten der Leine.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich werd mich die Tage nochmal schlau machen, wo man Angelkarten für den NOK bekommt.
Falls wir am Plöner wegen Wetter (Wind) nicht los können.

Wäre ja schade, wenn wir nicht angeln können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Freelander
Du darfst aber auf keinen Fall Deinen Bruder vergessen, falls Du es doch noch schaffst, sein großer Traum: :m



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich angel nicht im Plöner See. Der ist mir zu groß :q.... Aber ich würd gerne mal auf diesen See. Hatte bis jetzt nie die Möglichkeit da mal zu angeln. Alleine ist ja nicht so doll, wenn man sich nicht auskennt ....


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1145148&postcount=5



Freelander schrieb:


> Das mit den Welsen kann schon gut angehen,weil im Dieksee auch schon einige beim Fischer im Netz waren und der See hat eine direkte Verbindung über mehrere Seen durch die Schwentine.


Auf jeden Fall hätte Living Dead damit die richtigen Kandidaten für seinen Kran! :m


----------



## Living Dead (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nichts gegen Welse aber nen 80er Hecht geht auch schon, ich glaube ihr macht euch falsche Vorstellungen von dem guten Stück ; )

NOK fände ich auch gut, gerade wegen der Vorhandenen Strömung, da kann man die VHFs noch besser testen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Living Dead schrieb:


> NOK fände ich auch gut, gerade wegen der Vorhandenen Strömung, da kann man die VHFs noch besser testen.


Bist Du dort ortskundig? Das wäre schon mal ein wichtiger Vorteil.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> http://www.bay-web.de/werk-web/bosau/bosau8.htmHauptsache, das war kein Hecht!




Hallo Det,


will Dich ja nicht beunruhigen, aber in meiner Plöner Zeit (vor 15 Jahren), da gab es die Legende vom 3-Meter Plöner Riesenhecht. Und wenn es erst mal so eine Legende gibt, dann wird das Ding natürlich auch ständig gesichtet (is wie bei Nessi). Er _war_ vor 15 Jahren angeblich 3 Meter groß, jetzt ist er natürlich noch größer! :q|supergri|supergri

Ich hab damals aber leider noch nicht geangelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hast Du die Harpunen, Stechwerkzeuge und Bolzenschussgerät noch? :m
Bringste auf jeden Fall mit, ja, damit wir eine Chance haben und nicht als gejagte vom See flüchten müssen ...


----------



## Pikepauly (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Det die Vorlage von euch ist einfach zu schön.

Das Jagen der Monsterfische überlassen wir Dir mit Deiner 150 er VHF.
Soll ja schon mal aus Versehen zum Einsatz gekommen sein.



Schon mal ne Red Arc Bremse gesehen die abbbrennt???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Die wollt ich doch sicherheitshalber gar nicht mehr mitbringen. 
Aber so macht das evtl. Sinn, vor allem muss die 150g Forelle mal probegeworfen werden, wenn andere Gerätschaften das nicht schaffen. :g :q

Wer macht denn Bremsenbelastungstests, hast Du Dir eine gekauft?


----------



## Pikepauly (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jo!

Sieht auch gut aus mit der Blauen VHF.
Für ne "richtige" Rolle hab ich im Moment keine Kohle.
Meine Chefin streikt.
Und da sie jetzt das Sagen hat.


----------



## Living Dead (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Am NOK leider kein Stück, alles weiter nördlich schon. 

Ich könnte nen Kleinkaliber beisteuern... müsste doch reichen |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Living Dead

Wie jetzt Kleinkaliber??
Für den Wels, Hecht, Taucher??


----------



## Living Dead (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Für Det falls er die Forelle weiter als ich wirft : D


----------



## Pikepauly (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

In Popo!


----------



## Living Dead (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Mal was anderes! Rudern wir eigentlich? : )


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Freelander
> Du darfst aber auf keinen Fall Deinen Bruder vergessen, falls Du es doch noch schaffst, sein großer Traum: :m
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Margaux (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Det die Vorlage von euch ist einfach zu schön.
> 
> Das Jagen der Monsterfische überlassen wir Dir mit Deiner 150 er VHF.
> Soll ja schon mal aus Versehen zum Einsatz gekommen sein.
> ...




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Wozu Harpunen und Granaten zum Schutz gegen das Plöner Nessi mitbringen. Wenn Det die 150iger VHF wieder an Bord hat, ist das Schutz genug, Käpt'n Ahab   |muahah::vik:|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Die VHF packt das.

Gar keine Frage.
Und die Rolle??????


----------



## Margaux (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die VHF packt das.
> 
> Gar keine Frage.
> Und die Rolle??????



Die "Rote" wird pulverisiert :q. Da bringe ich doch lieber eine TwinPower 5000 PowerGear mit. Dann sind wir gerettet |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (21. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Volker so langsam wird das ja in Plön wirklich exclusiv.
Auch bei der freue ich mich, die mal zu sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das hört sich alles gut an, Stimmung gut onboard , Wetter wird hoffentlich auch brauchbar, immerhin hat der September als Spätsommer auch seine wunderschönen Seiten, wenn wir nicht gerade ein Sturmtief "einfangen". #t

@Freelander: Wenn man nach Plöner Infos gräbt, findet man so manches. 
Auch lauter verschiedene Tiefenkarten :q, aber ich hoffe 2 weitere interessante Stellen im Plöner-Nordbereich auch wirklich dingfest zu machen. Daß der See bis 60m runter geht, und im Süden sogar Munition mit "Nicht dort Ankern!" |uhoh: liegt, wußte ich vorher auch noch nicht. Jedenfalls viel Platz für richtig gute Fische, und wenn ab August die Fische unten in den 10m über Grund keinen Sauerstoff mehr haben, wie in einem Wasseruntersuchungsbericht steht, dann MÜSSEN sie sehr viel weiter hochkommen, in fängigere Tiefen! :m

Und: vlt. sollte ich mal ne "richtige" Rolle (dazu) mitbringen, damit ihr wißt wie so eine aussieht und sich anfühlt! 
Für die VHF150 sind 2 verschiedene vorgesehen, eine kleine 4000 und eine große in ~8000, nix rot, zu ner blauen Rute paßt grausilber auch viel besser.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Nee 8000 er!

Dann brauchst Du da keine Gegner mehr zu fürchten.


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

VHF 150 und 8000er "Grausilber"... Detlef, wir sind auf dem Plöner See und nicht auf dem Atlantik vor Hitra |muahah::m

Gerrit, die TwinPower 5000 PG kommt an die neue - hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig eintreffende - Tusk 120. Wie ich denke, eine perfekte Kombination für die Schweren des Süßwassers, aber auch bald mal wieder in Fjordnorwegen :vik:

Ich hoffe allerdings, daß wir vor lauter "High-End-Tackle" in Plön zwischendurch mal zum Angeln kommen |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jaja, deswegen sollte die dicke Berta ja eigentlich auch zuhause bleiben, aber wenn so überschwere Aufgaben angepeilt werden ... 
Ich komme mit der Combo weit besser und kräftiger klar als mit der 2Gang-Multikombo z.B., vor allem muß man da die ausbrechende Rolle |uhoh: nicht oben behalten und dann ist die Rute jetzt verbessert in der Schwerlastkurve, so ein Fisch wie eine Eisenbahnschwelle muß erstmal kommen. :vik:
Die Grenze setzen sowieso die Sehnen in den Unterarmen. :g

Das mit dem Gerätetest und Fachsimpeln sollten wir sinnvoll einpassen, in die schlechtere Angelzeit über Mittag z.B., oder auch bei zeitweise Regen morgens oder abends, den man absehen kann. Bei dem vielen neuen+alten Zeugs kann das schnell unübersichtlich und zeitkonsumierend werden, und dann noch das übliche tratschen ...

Also vereinfachen könnte man das aus meiner Sicht, wenn man zuerst bei einer Rutentestsession so ein paar Normköder an die montierten Ruten hängt und einfach mal eine Zeit selber jeder wirft, dann hat man schnell eigene Erfahrungen gemacht und kann hinterher weiter drüber palavern, aber erstmal so ein Stück Teststrecke machen, schlage ich vor! :m


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jaja, deswegen sollte die dicke Berta ja eigentlich auch zuhause bleiben, aber wenn so überschwere Aufgaben angepeilt werden ...
> 
> ...so ein Stück Teststrecke machen, schlage ich vor! :m



Ich habe mir aus dem Finnland-Urlaub so einige - reduzierte  - Rapala-Wobbler importiert, auf diesen Test freue ich mich auch!! Außerdem habe ich ja ggf. brandneu aufgebaute Ruten - VHF 20 und Tusk 120 - die ich selber erstmal testen muß... Bin da also in jedem Fall erstmal in der "Erprobungsphase"!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Na, dann hast Du ja was vor, einen richtigen Marathon, da gibts noch viel mehr! :m
Schau Dir sicherheitshalber schon mal Filmchen über's Speedjiggung an, damit Du auch schnelle Durchgänge schaffst. :q

Ich teste natürlich sowas Neues alles gerne mit. :g


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schau Dir sicherheitshalber schon mal Filmchen über's Speedjiggung an, damit Du auch schnelle Durchgänge schaffst. :q



Hej Det, in unserem Alter :q läßt es man es doch eher ruhiger angehen :q:q.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich nehm mir ne Buddel Havanna Club und hau mich aufen Liegestuhl.
Da will der Reisende mitmachen.
Ihr müsst mit eurem "Trümmergerät" die Fische auf den Grill bringen.


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Gerrit,

mir wird die ganze Sache auch zu stressig ... ich bring' dann auch nur meinen Carbon-Liegestuhl mit ##


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Was ist denn hier los? Wo bleibt die Motivation :l, der Esprit :k, das Engagement :vik:? 
In eurem noch zarten Alter? :q


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich sehe gerne alte Männer arbeiten |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Volker
Bei Deiner Abnahme würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn Steve Harrison Dir son Liegestuhl zusammenschraubt.

Hauptsache der hält und muss nicht irgendwann durch eine Liegestuhl Typ M2Q ersetzt werden.


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Volker
> Bei Deiner Abnahme würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn Steve Harrison Dir son Liegestuhl zusammenschraubt.



Gerrit,

|supergri selbstredend, die Rohlinge kommen direkt von Steve aus England, werden dann in Bayern zusammengeschraubt und schließlich endgefertigt zu mir nach Norddeutschland geschickt  |muahah:


----------



## Margaux (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So, ich bringe dann doch lieber die Harrison-Ruten statt der Liege mit .

Ich habe gerade einen Wohnmobil-Stellplatz auf dem Campingplatz Spitzenort vom 12.09.08 bis 14.09.08 reserviert. Anreisen werde ich am Freitag, den 12.09., gegen spätnachmittag/abends nach der Arbeit. Angeltage sind für mich dann Samstag und Sonntag.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Alles klar.
Werde dann morgen mal meine Bude und die Boote klarmachen.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Volker ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, daß Dich die CTS-Blanks noch viel Geld kosten werden.


----------



## Margaux (24. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Volker ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, daß Dich die CTS-Blanks noch viel Geld kosten werden.



|motz:Gerrit, hört das denn nie auf :g 

Aber gerade die Modelle, die über die üblichen 120 Wg der Harrisons, Tusks etc. hinausgehen und trotzdem noch handliche Spinnruten bleiben, interessieren mich schon. In den Wg.-Klassen von 30 bis 75g, bin ich demgegenüber allerdings schon recht gut ausgestattet. 

Zusammen mit Alexander werde ich in Hamburg die CTS mal bei dem bekannten Rutenbauer beäugen...


----------



## Pikepauly (24. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jo das macht mal.
Lohnt sich bestimmt.
Ich habe gerade die letzte Lackschicht auf meine VHF draufgemalt.
Die ist also rechtzeitig vor Plön trocken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Na, auf gute Vollendung! #6 bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## Alikes (25. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück!
Da bin ich ja mal auf die ganzen Combos gespannt!
Kann mich eventuell jemand abholen und wieder mit zurücknehmen? Ich komme aus dem Nordwesten Hamburgs (Sülldorf)!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (25. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hej Alexander,

ist Euer Urlaub schon wieder vorbei, so schnell vergehen die Wochen...!? Dann sehen wir uns spätestens Mitte September in Plön. Mal sehen, ob wir zwischendurch noch CH schaffen oder doch erst im Oktober. Derzeit habe bin ich mit Handwerker-Koordination schwer eingespannt...|uhoh:


----------



## Alikes (26. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Volker,
ja der Urlaub ist schon wieder rum, kam mir aber lange vor und wir sind auch alle gut erholt!

Ich war sogar ein Tag fischen!
Ganz kurz die Rahmenbedingungen für alle die vielleicht auch mal um Lanzarote herum fischen wollen!
Ich habe mir so einen Flyer an der Hotelrezeption geschnappt und natürlich waren dort schöne Bilder mit ordentlichen Fischen drauf zu sehen!
Preise lagen für eine Ausfahrt zwischen 70-85€ pro Person von 0900-1500 Uhr.
Man konnte auch individuell ein Boot mieten was so schlappe 600€ kosten sollte.
Ich habe mir die Tour für 70€ gegönnt mit max. 20 Anglern auf einem etwas größeren Boot!
Die Logistik und das ganze drumherum war in Ordnung aber das mit dem Fischen war echt albern!
Beim Rausfahren haben wir mit Thunfischködern geschleppt! 6 Ruten für 18 Angler!
Wer zuerst an der Rute ist darf drillen, da aber kein einziger Fisch gebissen hat war das Thema schonmal erledigt!
An einem Riff angekommen bekam dann jeder seine Rute (30-50lbs)!
Bei den meisten Rollen war das Schnurlaufröllchen fest! Dazu eine monofile Schnur, 180gr Blei zwei kleine Seitenarme und winzige Haken! Ich habe dann zuerst gedacht wir fangen erstmal ein paar Köderfische wußte aber auch das Köderfische schon mit an Bord gebracht worden. Das ganze wurde dann mit Calamaristreifen bestückt und in ca. 25m Tiefe heruntergelassen!
Natürlich gab es sofort Bisse aber was dann an die Oberfläche kam war echt ein Witz.
Ich glaube der größte Fisch des Tages hatte 20cm!
Das ich nicht erwarten darf gleich ein 5m Marlin zu drillen war mir klar, aber so ein paar Fische zwischen 0,5-1m, damit hatte ich eigentlich gerechnet!
Aber egal die 15 Engländer auf dem Boot haben sich trotzdem gefreut und das natürlich auch ordentlich begossen eigentlich schon bevor wir losgefahren sind!
Übrigens die andere Tour für 85€ also das richtige BigGame-Fishing hat gar nichts gefangen, nichtmal einen Biß hatten die!
Schön war es trotzdem, ich habe 15€ gespart und mein Klischee vom Urlaubs-Engländer wurde auch erfüllt, was will man mehr!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Alikes (26. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ach so Volker,
lass uns ruhig mal vorher zu CH fahren!
Ruf mich einfach an und dann machen wir einen Termin klar!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (26. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Schön war es trotzdem, ich habe 15€ gespart und mein Klischee vom Urlaubs-Engländer wurde auch erfüllt, was will man mehr!



|muahah: So ist richtig Alexander, man muß den Sachen halt die positiven Seiten abgewinnen!!

Wegen CH rufe ich Dich an, dann können wir nächste Woche mal hin. Ich hoffe, er ist wegen der Uhrzeit flexibel, vor 17.00 Uhr komme ich kaum aus dem Büro und dann muß ich das mit Bus und Bahn noch finden, wo ich mich in Hamburg doch kaum auskenne |uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin!

Boote habe ich jetzt festgemacht, da die vom Campingplatz keine Alternative darstellen (zu klein) wieder beim Fischer.
Müssen wir natürlich nur zahlen, wenn Angeln auf dem See möglich ist.


----------



## Freelander (29. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> |muahah: So ist richtig Alexander, man muß den Sachen halt die positiven Seiten abgewinnen!!
> 
> Wegen CH rufe ich Dich an, dann können wir nächste Woche mal hin. Ich hoffe, er ist wegen der Uhrzeit flexibel, vor 17.00 Uhr komme ich kaum aus dem Büro und dann muß ich das mit Bus und Bahn noch finden, wo ich mich in Hamburg doch kaum auskenne |uhoh:


 

Ich meine der wohnt in Bahrenfeld letzte Abfahrt vorm Tunnel.


----------



## Alikes (29. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@freelander,
stimmt der wohnt in Bahrenfeld, ist aber die zweitletzte Abfahrt vor dem Tunnel 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (30. August 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@alikes,
na sag ich doch:q vorm Tunnel:q.
Von der Abfahrt Richtung Süden abfahren,dann links über die Brücke und dann ich glaube die zweite links rein und dann nochmal die erste links wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Viel Spass bei ihm.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich habe gerade auch mal unser Camping reserviert. (-> bestätigt!)
Die Karpfenliegen von Wilkerling sollen noch diese Woche eintreffen, dann wird das hoffentlich was! #6 



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> Boote habe ich jetzt festgemacht, da die vom Campingplatz keine Alternative darstellen (zu klein) wieder beim Fischer.
> Müssen wir natürlich nur zahlen, wenn Angeln auf dem See möglich ist.


Wieviele Leuts sind wir denn jetzt, wieviel Leute bekommen wir pro Boot hin?
Wer kommt jetzt? (ich melde 1 Angler, Restfamilie Wandertouries)

3 pro Boot sind ja schon besser, von wegen "Galeerensklave" ! 
Mit Handschuhen wie z.B. Forsthandschuhen mit Rutschschutz rudert es sich für untrainierte Hände auf jeden Fall besser (und schonender). :g

Gerrit, fragst Du nochmal wegen dem Zustand der Ruderblätter und Ruderdollen/Befestigungen nach? Das war Pfingsten ja sehr schlampig und anstrengend, 2 Wochen hat der Fischer noch Zeit das zu fixen, sollte er ja wohl locker schaffen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Thema Rutentest und Vergleich (unabhängig vom eigenen Angeln):

Wir brauchen schon eine gewisse Liste, was bringt wer mit, und vor allem: Wer will was mal testen und angeln. Dazu halte ich eine "Interessenanmeldung" für gut, damit jemand eben auch nur die notwendigen Sachen mitbringen muss, nicht soviel überflüssiges auf Verdacht.

Ich bringe auf jeden Fall die 3 kobaltblauen VHFs mit, die 
- VHF 9ft -30g CB
- VHF 10ft -75g CB
- VHF 10ft -150g CB

Zum Schleppangeln habe ich extra alte Schleppruten.

Besonderes Interesse am genau mal nachschauen melde ich mal an:
- WickelWalleye's SpinSystem-3
- Slotti's neuer CTS
- Margaux' VHF 20g in 2,10m, ob die als Basismaterial für eine richtige Rutenlänge taugt! 
-  und natürlich an der CMW Spin Perfect II 3-teilig 2,85m 
- Freelander's Wizard W1


----------



## Pikepauly (1. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das mit den Ruderblättern wird erledigt.
Und auch das mit der evtl. nötigen Ausweichmöglichkeit an ein Fliessgewässer bei Schlechtwetter.
Ich habe im Moment noch an 2 Angler pro Boot gedacht.
Da ich mal davon ausgehe, daß es deutlich kühler ist als im Mai wird das schon gehen.


----------



## Freelander (1. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Im Moment sieht´s bei mir wieder recht gut aus,dass ich doch kommen kann,denn heute hab ich erfahren das ich in dem Zeitraum doch nicht nach NRW muß,aber dass kann sich bis dahin auch schon wieder ändern.
Ich kann wenn überhaupt wirklich nur ganz kurzfristig zusagen und wenn ich denn, dann nicht zum Angeln mit aufs Wasser kann,komme ich wenigstens mal zum kennenlernen und quatschen rüber.#h


----------



## Margaux (1. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment noch an 2 Angler pro Boot gedacht.
> Da ich mal davon ausgehe, daß es deutlich kühler ist als im Mai wird das schon gehen.



2 Angler pro Boot halte ich auch für besser. Bei dem ganzen Plunder, den wir da alle immer so mitschleppen, wird`s sonst im Boot zu eng :q:q.

@Det
Ich beschränke mich wie immer auf drei Ruten:

VHF 20 in der perfekten Bootslänge 2,10m 
Tusk 120 in der perfekten Allroundlänge 2,70m 
(die beiden Ruten vorbehaltlich der fristgerechten Lieferung)
CMW Spin Perfect II 3-teilig 2,85m


----------



## Alikes (1. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
Campingwagen habe ich auch gebucht!
Ist zwar ein Campingwagen für vier Personen ich habe ihn aber ganz für mich alleine!
Ich bin schon echt heiß aufs Fischen, mein Kumpel war übrigens vor drei Wochen für ein Tag
im Ascheberger Teil unterwegs und hat sechs Hechte zwischen 65 und 80cm verhaften können. Vier beim Schleppen und zwei beim Gufieren! Alle Geschleppten auf Castaic Real Bait 23cm 
Den Köder werde ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei haben!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (1. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Alle Geschleppten auf Castaic Real Bait 23cm
> Den Köder werde ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei haben!



Alexander,

bestelle mir bitte wie besprochen auch gleich eine Castiac 23cm mit #6. Dann kann ich meine Tusk 120 - sofern sie noch rechtzeitig eintrifft - direkt gebührend einweihen :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich beschränke mich wie immer auf drei Ruten:


Zum Angeln ist das schon viel.
Die Perfect habe ich natürlich oben in meine "Wunschliste" aufgenommen. #6

Mit dem 9ft Harrison-Ruten war da weiter oben noch was im Thread, da direkt im A-B Vergleich mal ein weniger mehr Überblick zu bekommen. Dazu benötigen wir deine 9ft VT-Stangen auch alle  (die nicht absent sind).

Meine 9ft VHF -30g CB ist mit ihrer Spitze fast so hart wie die 10ft VHF -75g CB, das ist schon erstaunlich. Wie Birger schon festgestellt hat, die Spitzenhärte der (seinen)  9ft VHF -30g CB ist wie bei der BP, und das paßt nach meinen Vergleichen auch, die 10ft VHF -75g CB ist in der Spitze etwas härter als BP, aber nicht viel. Gerade bei dieser Typenvielfalt und den Unterschieden der CB mit VHF-normal braucht man schon noch ein paar Vergleichsfakten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich kann wenn überhaupt wirklich nur ganz kurzfristig zusagen und wenn ich denn, dann nicht zum Angeln mit aufs Wasser kann,komme ich wenigstens mal zum kennenlernen und quatschen rüber.#h


Wenn Du vorbei kommst, bitte den Wizard-Stecken nicht vergessen.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Wicked Walley

Kai Du müsstest mir mal Deine Telefonnummer per PN schicken.
Wegen Abholung usw.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich werde übrigens nur mit Harrisons aufrocken habe ich mir überlegt.
Nach einigen "Neuzugängen" in meinem Rollenpark, die zum Umbau einiger Combos führten, nehm ich nur die VHF 30 Gramm und die VT 75 Gramm mit.

Ist ja schliesslich ein Harrison -Treffen.


----------



## Margaux (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...nehm ich nur die VHF 30 Gramm und die VT 75 Gramm mit.
> Ist ja schliesslich ein Harrison -Treffen.



Gerrit,

dann bist Du sogar noch spartanischer als ich "Askese-Typ" .
Finde ich ganz wunderbar, zumal Du die in meinen Augen perfekte Harrison-Mischung hast 

Wobei - wenn meine Ruten nicht bis zum Treffen einfahren - werde ich Dich wohl übertrumpfen und nur eine einzige (Reise-)Rute mitbringen |supergri.


----------



## Margaux (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Zum Angeln ist das schon viel.
> Die Perfect habe ich natürlich oben in meine "Wunschliste" aufgenommen. #6
> 
> Mit dem 9ft Harrison-Ruten war da weiter oben noch was im Thread, da direkt im A-B Vergleich mal ein weniger mehr Überblick zu bekommen. Dazu benötigen wir deine 9ft VT-Stangen auch alle  (die nicht absent sind).
> ...



Detlef,

meine beiden 2,70m VT's sind leider absent und zwar in nordischen Gefilden...... Irgendwie muß ich das mal ändern... |kopfkrat

Die Spin Perfect ist eine sehr außergewöhnliche Rute, bedingt auch durch die Dreiteiligkeit. Ich bin echt gespannt, was Du dazu sagst, wie Du die Rute empfindest. Auf jeden Fall ist sie eine echte Allroundrute sowohl bezüglich des Köderspektrums - Wobbler, GuFi - als auch bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes. Eine perfekte Reiserute und mehr als das...

Trotzdem fehlt in meiner Sammlung jetzt irgendwie eine VHF in meiner bevorzugten Länge von 2,70m. Die VHF ist halt doch irgendwie Leidenschaft. Bestimmt macht die VHF 2,10 vom Boot viel Spaß, trotzdem kribbelt es bei mir, was eine "Wurf-VHF" in cobaldblau angeht (und - daraus mache ich kein Geheimnis - aufgebaut durch Robert).

Sprich, "mein" Test am Plöner wird sein, herauszufinden, welche VHF nun die beste Ergänzung zur Spin Perfect ist. Die VHF 30 scheint da derzeit 1. Wahl zu sein. Deshalb lese ich Eure Berichte umso erstaunter, daß die Spitze fast so hart ist, wie bei einer VHF 75. Werde ich testen, Gerrit hat die 30er ja dabei #h. Die VHF 75 meiner Spin Perfect beizustellen, scheint rein von der Papierform nicht zu passen. Andererseits trotzen ja die VHF's jeder Theorie.

Schauen wir, ich freue mich jedenfalls auf Plön!!


----------



## Alikes (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Volker
ist schon mitbestellt inklusive Ersatzkörper!
Also dann bis morgen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> @Volker
> ist schon mitbestellt inklusive Ersatzkörper!
> Also dann bis morgen!
> 
> ...




Hallo Alexander,

perfekt und danke #6. Jetzt werden wir wieder das Siegerboot stellen :vik: ...auch ohne ewige Nachtausfahrten wie Detlef und Gerrit|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Deshalb lese ich Eure Berichte umso erstaunter, daß die Spitze fast so hart ist, wie bei einer VHF 75.


Nur fast, und bei meinem Vergleich direkt mit der 10ft 75er, da ist die Spitze vorne schon noch weicher als bei der 9ft 75er, aber so direkt nebeneinander muß ich das auch nochmal mit einer 9ft 75er vergleichen, und in wieweit man das im Feeling bei einer aufgebauten Rute denn so spürt. Das geht dann nur abwechselnd mit 2 Ruten. Also da haben wir alle noch reichlich was zu entdecken! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (3. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Siegerboot????
Das sehen wir Sonntag!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> ...auch ohne ewige Nachtausfahrten wie Detlef und Gerrit|muahah:


Nachts beissen doch die Großen, die tags nicht beissen!


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nachts beissen doch die Großen, die tags nicht beissen!



Na dann viel Erfolg bei den nachtblinden Hechten, Alexander und ich stoßen dann schon mal auf Euch an, nachdem wir gemütlich gegrillt haben :vik: |muahah:


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Volker ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, daß Dich die CTS-Blanks noch viel Geld kosten werden.



Gerrit,

Alexander und ich waren heute bei CH in HH und haben ein paar CTS-Blanks beäugt..., ich glaube, Du hast recht: super Teile. Zumindest einen werde ich mir gönnen, wahrscheinlich einen neuen mit Wg. ca. 12-42g. Die Blanks sind echt sehr dünn und leicht, klasse #6

Dann hatten wir den neuen Interceptor-Blank in der Hand, auch genial. Vom Wurfgewicht her ähnelt er wohl der alten Int., also bis 25g. schätze ich, wird das gut funktionieren. Aber der neue Blank ist schneller, dünner und leichter. Die 3,20m für MeFo werde ich mir wohl gönnen, wobei die 2,70 noch spritziger ist - Alexander war ganz begeistert. Da ich aber die "alte" Int. in 2,70m habe, werde ich die längere Version nehmen. Schade, daß es sie nicht in 3,05m gibt...


----------



## Freelander (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@ Volker
Hast Du dir auch gleich den W1 Wizzard Blank bei ihm angeschaut?|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Da ich aber die "alte" Int. in 2,70m habe, werde ich die längere Version nehmen. Schade, daß es sie nicht in 3,05m gibt...


Wenn die Spitze hinreichend weit herunter aktiv ist, einfach: cut! 
Vorne und hinten je 5 bis max. 10cm off, und schon hast Du deinen Wunschblank!  :g :m Das WG steigt vlt. um 2g

Ich werde meine beiden offiziell 10'6" 3,20m VHF 5-30g auch wieder cutten (1 Handteil ist ja noch), die vorderen ~5cm der Spitze stehen sehr steif dumm rum, da verkürze ich doch gerne die Futteralstaulänge um entscheidende cm, und mit der alten gekürzten Spitze fing ich auch noch besser, gerade richtig.

Dabei habe ich heute probiert mit der 10'6" 3,20m VHF 5-30g mal den dicken knapp 50g Wobbler zu angeln, geht! :m 
Mit kleiner Wobblerschaufel ist die Führung gar kein Problem, beim (mit langem Wobbler eh gemäßigten) Wurf ist die Rute aber schon sehr weich - Balzer-weich! 
Also mit dem angel+werfbaren Köderspektrum von notfalls 3-50g bin ich schon dann sehr zufrieden #6, mit der alleine kann ich auch losziehen, mit Meterhechten oder richtig großen Fischen hat die Rute jedenfalls definitiv kein Problem.

Ja , sagt doch mal was zum W1 Blank !?


----------



## Living Dead (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So mal ein bisschen OT  :

Ich würde morgens am 13ten aufkreuzen und dann eine Nacht in meinem luxoriösen Fiesta verbringen um am 14ten wieder mit anzugreifen.

Steht schon ein Treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit für Samstag bzw. Freitag?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also Treffpunkte sind klar, da gibt es 2:
Einen auf dem Campingplatz Spitzenort, den anderen beim Fischer am Seenordende in Plön. Dazwischen werden wir zu gegebener Uhrzeit ja pendeln.

Vor 6-Uhr ist es im Moment noch ziemlich dunkel, davor werden wir also kaum los.  Im Moment macht mir das Frühaufstehen aber überhaupt nichts aus, könnte nur eklig kalt und klamm sein jetzt im September. :q

Das Problem ist, wenn alle auf dem See sind, kommt man freiwillig eigentlich vor dem erreichten Ende nicht wieder rein, ist auch zu mühsam mal eben hin und her, und auch die abendliche Rückkehrzeit ist ja ein bischen variabel, je nach Sonnenuntergangswetter.
Einzig über Mittag als Mittagspause sehe ich ne Chance auf ne recht verläßliche Uhrzeit wieder an Land.


----------



## Margaux (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> @ Volker
> Hast Du dir auch gleich den W1 Wizzard Blank bei ihm angeschaut?|supergri



Marc-Andree und Detlef,

ich hatte den W1-Blank ca. 3 Min. in der Hand, da jetzt eine Einzelbewertung abzugeben, fällt mir ehrlich gesagt schwer und wäre m.E. auch nicht fair. Im Vergleich zu anderen MeFo-Blanks aber  nicht . 

Und zwar haben wir uns dann noch vergleichend die VT 5-30, die neue Interceptor 15 in 3,20 und 2,70 sowie einen Sage-Blank angeschaut. Der Sage-Blank läut außerhalb der Konkurrenz, hier merkte man schon die Anlehnung an die Fliegenfischerei. Gaanz ehrlich konnte mich persönlich der W1-Blank nicht recht beeindrucken, schon ganz gut ja, aber trotzdem nur Platz 3. Da gefiel mir die VT 30 schon besser, Platz 2, ABER: die neue Interceptor ist klasse. Eine schnelle, wunderbare Rute, deren Wurfgewicht ich bis ca. 25g einschätze. Für mein Köderspektrum genau richtig. Das wird mein MeFo-Favorit.

Ganz unabhängig von mir hatte Alexander übrigens genau den gleichen Eindruck. Auch er fand die W1 nicht sonderlich bemerkenswert. Er war vor allem von der 2,70-Version der neuen Interceptor ganz angetan. Kann sein, daß wir bald beide Interceptor angeln :k (ich auf jeden Fall...habe gestern ein Paket von Robert bekommen ).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Das hört sich ja so an, als wenn die neue Interceptor ein ganz anderes Blankmaterial intus hätte. Da Du Deine ja schon sicher da hast - ich bin gespannt! Aber die VHF20 im Kontrast dazu interessiert mich auch. Der noch einen Meter hinten dran prummeln ist nicht so unmöglich.


----------



## Margaux (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber die VHF20 im Kontrast dazu interessiert mich auch.



Ich möchte ja nicht wieder zuviel zur Harrison-Euphorie beitragen, aber die VHF 20 ist einfach ein Sahneteil. Kann's kaum abwarten, mit der im Boot zusitzen. Wenn die Köder leicht bleiben - bin auf das reale Wurfgewicht gespannt - werde ich mit ihr durchangeln...:vik:


----------



## Alikes (4. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
ja ich fand den 2,7m Stecken richtig gut! Die 3,2m sind mir persönlich ein bischen zu lang, aber ich werde Volkers Rute mal am See testen! Meine Wunschlänge liegt so bei 3m. Der CTS Blank 30-60gr war aber auch ein richtiges Sahnestück! Da bin ich aber auch auf die 42gr Rute gespannt!
Die W1 habe ich genauso wie Volker empfunden, aber wenn man ehrlich ist müsste man die Ruten alle aufgebaut am Wasser ausprobieren um wirklich zu sehen mit welchem Blank man persönlich das beste Gefühl hat!
Ich freue mich schon aufs WE!
Nur mal so, wir sollten Freitag schon die Angelscheine und Boote klarmachen, weiß jemand wie lange die "Reeses" vor Ort sind?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## rainer1962 (5. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nicht wieder zuviel zur Harrison-Euphorie beitragen, aber die VHF 20 ist einfach ein Sahneteil. Kann's kaum abwarten, mit der im Boot zusitzen. Wenn die Köder leicht bleiben - bin auf das reale Wurfgewicht gespannt - werde ich mit ihr durchangeln...:vik:


 

es gibt Leute die fischen die 15er Castaic ( werfend und auch schleppend|supergri)
mit der Rute ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken:k
ich setze sie auch gerne zum Vertikalen ein mit 22gr Köpfen oder auch mit 5 gr Köpfen und kleinen Barschgummis, für CR, TR sowieso:k Squirrel und Co lassen sich auch vorzüglich twitchen ist echt ein Fun Rütchen|supergri

der neue Interceptor wir auch einschlagen ist ein feiner Blank (wobei ich aufgebaut nur den 210er und 240iger kenne)

uuups bin ja hier im Treffen Fred, sorry gehört eigentlich woanders rein..


----------



## Margaux (5. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> uuups bin ja hier im Treffen Fred, sorry gehört eigentlich woanders rein..



Nein, das paßt hier schon rein. Es ist schließlich der *Harrison*-Treffen-Thread und da dürfen wir wohl über die Harrison-Ruten fachsimpeln, die wir mitbringen |supergri.

Seit die Ruten da sind, kann ich das Angeln kaum noch abwarten, leider komme ich vorher nicht ans Wasser. Aber VHF 20 und neue Int. fühlen sich einfach oberhammerklasse an :k. Die Int. 15 in 2,10 als Barschrute habe ich bei Robert gleich nachbestellt!!


----------



## Freelander (5. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hi Volker,
Hast Du dir die Interceptor gleich bei Ihm bestellt?
Dann können wir ja mal demnächst ans Salzwasser Du mit deiner Interceptor und ich mit meiner W1.
*Vergleichen #6:m*
Hatten wir ja sowieso mal vor auf Mefo loszumaschieren.|wavey:


----------



## Margaux (5. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> Hast Du dir die Interceptor gleich bei Ihm bestellt?
> Dann können wir ja mal demnächst ans Salzwasser Du mit deiner Interceptor und ich mit meiner W1.
> *Vergleichen #6:m*
> Hatten wir ja sowieso mal vor auf Mefo loszumaschieren.|wavey:




Hallo Marc-Andree,

Robert hatte mir die neue Interceptor 15 3,20 zu Testzwecken zugeschickt. Bereits bei CH fand ich den Blank spitze, als dann die Rute von Robert kam, war klar: die schicke ich nicht mehr zurück :k!! 

Im Vergleich zur W1 ist sie leichter und hat ein geringeres Wurfgewicht. Das gefällt mir aber gut und kommt meinem Köderspektrum entgegen.

Vielleicht klappt es mit einem Treffen mal in Plön, da können wir ein bißchen Seeforelle jagen und die Ruten vergleichen. Das wäre doch schon mal was #6


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Seeforellen????


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Alex 
Ich meine das Bistro hat bis 20 Uhr geöffnet.
Kai und ich machen das aber erst Samstag morgen, weil wir wohl wieder etwas später anreisen.
Meine Frau holt Kai in Bremen ab, kommt nach Otterndorf und ich fahr dann mit Kai nach Plön.

Dann liegt die CMW Wunderflitsche schon mal in meinem Auto und wenn Kai auf der Elbfähre über Bord geht, gehört die Rute ..........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann liegt die CMW Wunderflitsche schon mal in meinem Auto und wenn Kai auf der *Elbfähre*


Ist doch schon mal die Gelegenheit zum Warmangeln!


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Klar geht das nur hat Kai dort keine Angelberechtigung.
Also angel ich!!


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Seeforellen????



Hej Gerrit,

der kahle Fischer sagte doch, die gäbe es dort. |kopfkrat |supergri Sicherlich werden wir kaum Chancen haben, eine zu fangen. Aber abends vom Ufer ein paar Vergleichswürfe W1 - Int. 15 wäre schon interessant


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ist doch eigentlich kein Problem. Entweder Du siehst mit Glück ein paar Forellen rumtoben, oder eben nicht. 
Dann bleiben die Barsche mit 10g Blinkern, das reicht doch auch zum Live-Testen! 
Die haben wir letztes Mal irgendwie doch sehr vernachlässigt und verpaßt!


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Auf dem Campinplatz war ich ja schon öfter.
Also die Bucht an der er liegt ist sehr schön!!!!!! und extrem flach.
Das da abends ein paar Barsche ans Ufer kommen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber Forellen in das warme flache Wasser??????????????

Hauptproblem!! Kann man überhaupt noch weit werfen, nach Inhalation einer Flasche Havanna Club???


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Son Wetter wie jetzt wäre ja toll zum Angeln.
Vieleicht haben wir ja Glück.
Daumen drücken!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jupp! #6 #6

Flaches Wasser + abends, evtl. sinkende rote Sonne, das hat doch was. Und wenn Räuber unterwegs sind, kann man die schon von weitem sehen - sofern man nicht ## :#2: zu laut ist!


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sofern wir mal davon ausgehen, daß einige der Top Campingplätze am Wasser frei sind.
Die kriegen da hauptsächlich die VIP-Kunden die fürs ganze Jahr zahlen.

Bei denen können wir nicht einfach so übers "Grundstück" trampeln.

Aber ein paar Plätze sind sicherlich frei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Also doch Watstiefel/Hose mit?


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kann man machen, vieleicht keine schlechte Idee.
Ich brauch ja nur die Stiefel und die Gore-Tex Büx, das passt in Turnbeutel.


----------



## Alikes (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
ihr redet euch ja schon heiß , aber so muss das sein!
Falls ich Freitag eher da bin, kann ich ja schon die Boote klarmachen!
@Gerrit
Wie viele Boote hast du reserviert?
Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Alex!

Ich hab 3 Boote reserviert.

Büschen zuviel Platz ist besser als zuwenig.


----------



## Alikes (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sehr schön!
Dann werde ich schonmal anfangen zu packen ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

übrigens für die Zanderjäger die an steinpackungen Freund Glasauge nachstellen wollen...
ich habe mir die Intzerc. in 320 dafür vestellt um mit Cranks die ich ganz langsam in der Nacht an den Steinen entlangführe  eben diesen Nachzustellen....
der Blank ist dafür saugeil


----------



## Freelander (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Noch mal für mich,habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen,Wann seit Ihr wo auf welchem Campingplatz?
Welchen Teil vom Plöner See wollt ihr befischen?Den Teil für den Fischer Reese die Karten ausgibt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> Noch mal für mich,habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen,
> Wann seit Ihr wo auf welchem Campingplatz?
> Welchen Teil vom Plöner See wollt ihr befischen?
> Den Teil für den Fischer Reese die Karten ausgibt?


12.-14.09., Spitzenort,
Nordteil, ja.


----------



## Freelander (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

OK.
Ich melde mich dann kurzfristig nochmal.
Die HandyNr.von Volker und Gerrit habe ich, glaube ich noch,falls die noch aktuell sind#h.
Wer reist denn schon am Freitag abend an?


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Freelander schrieb:


> OK.
> Ich melde mich dann kurzfristig nochmal.
> Die HandyNr.von Volker und Gerrit habe ich, glaube ich noch,falls die noch aktuell sind#h.
> Wer reist denn schon am Freitag abend an?



Hej Marc-Andree #h,

meine Handy-Nr. ist noch aktuell!! 

Ich bin Freitag abend schon da - wann kann ich nicht genau sagen, so spätestens gegen 19:00 Uhr möchte ich meinen Platz schon belegen. Alexander und ich hatten Grillen auf meinem kleinen Campinggasgrill geplant. Wenn jemand noch einen weiteren transportablen Grill hat - immer mitbringen!!


----------



## Alikes (6. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich versuche so gegen 17:00 Uhr auf dem Campingplatz zu sein! Dann stelle ich schon mal das Bier kalt , und besorge mir die Karte, mache die Boote klar und fang dann am Campingplatz schon mal die ersten Fische ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Alex
Bier kalt stellen ist gut.
Was willst Du bei den Booten klar machen?
Bezahlen??
Dann müssten wir das ja wieder umlegen.
Geht aber auch.
Bedenken solltest Du aber, das wir wenn der Wind keine Ausfahrten zulässt, wir dann das Geld schon im Voraus los sind, was ich bei meiner Reservierung optional noch offen gelassen hatte.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Freelander

Die Unterteilung in verschiedene Angelkartenbezirke gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich musste mir erstmal einen 5-Leute Camper mieten, alle Kleineren waren schon verbucht. |uhoh:

Laut der Webseite von Spitzenort hat jeder Mietcamper auch n Grill! :q 



> *Ausstattung*
> 
> Großes Vorzelt mit Holzfußboden, Gartenmöbeln und Grill
> 
> ...



Wat'n Luxus! :q


----------



## maesox (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hey ihr Spinner,

werde definitiv nicht mit am Start sein:c!! Nächstes Mal vielleicht. Es ist einfach zu weit zu fahren..


*Ich wünsche euch ein wunderschönes,harmonisches Wochenende mit dicken Fischen!!!*
*Haut rein Jungs und denkt gelegentlich an die Daheimgebliebenen!!!#6#6#6*


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Och Matze!

Deine Glitterhammer -Blechi hätte ich so gerne mal gesehen.
Viel Spass gibts da nur, wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Kai

Die "Buden" haben mehr Ausstattung als meine Wohnung im spartanischen Ikea-Stil.
Obwohl für das Geld was vernünftige Möbel kosten, kann man lieber Tackle kaufen.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Haben die bei den 12 Fernsehprogrammen, den auch eins für den alleinreisenden Herrn dabei??
Kannst da mal fragen??

So mit Gina, Cindy und Mercedes.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Viel Spass gibts da nur, wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie es ist.


Schaut mal hier, das sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, keine Regentropfen und keine blaue Vollsonne! :m
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0008279

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0008279&d=4&prev=7days
Sa, 13.09.08 Ostwind 2-3 bft und Luftdruck hoch!!!!                                 
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0008279&d=5&prev=7days
Sa, 14.09.08 Ostwind 2bft    und noch höher!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Obwohl für das Geld was vernünftige Möbel kosten, kann man lieber Tackle kaufen.



LOL |supergri Die bringst mich auf üble Ideen - ich fang bald an mein Mobiliar zu verscherbeln! Äh, tausche Ledersofa gegen Blechpeitsche oder so.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es in meinem familienfreundlichen Camper sowas gibt mit Cindy, Gina usw., aber ich bezweifle das mal ganz stark. Da gibt es um Plön ganz andere Wohnwagen, da kann man so was angebl. live erleben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ihr sollt an Angeln denken! :k
Das andere könnt ihr auch zuhause.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



maesox schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal vielleicht. Es ist einfach zu weit zu fahren..
> *Ich wünsche euch ein wunderschönes,harmonisches Wochenende mit dicken Fischen!!!*
> *Haut rein Jungs und denkt gelegentlich an die Daheimgebliebenen!!!#6#6#6*


Hey Matze, schade! Schade auch mit Mark.
Aber: Kommt immer wieder ein neues Treffen, wenn ihr aus dem Süden einen Kleinbus voll bekämet, dann wäre das schon eher machbar. Schaut mal und fangt mit dem "Zusammenschmeißen" an, nächstes Frühjahr bestimmt wieder! #h

Vorher müßt ihr natürlich den nächsten Bericht über euch ergehen lassen, dann wisst ihr wieso.  Der Plöner See bietet wirklich viel für Pikies, eben fast Schweden.


----------



## Slotti (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kleinbus hab ich ja , fehlen nur die Mitfahrer alleine können 700km schon ziemlich fade und auch teuer werden 

wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spass da oben 

|wavey: Mark


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det

Eben nicht!
Bin verheiratet.

Ich nehm übrigens die Wathose mit, falls es abends noch mal kribbelt, kann ich angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Slotti schrieb:


> Kleinbus hab ich ja , fehlen nur die Mitfahrer


Na super. wäre ja schon der erste Schritt. #6



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> Bin verheiratet.


Wat? Du bist doch quasi noch in den Flitterwochen und solltest froh sein, wenn Du mal ein wenig Ruh' bekommst. 

Anbei: heute 9 Jahre verheirat, Tochter 9 Jahre, alles neune! :vik: 
Und Frau kommt gerade wieder vom Friseur, Rotfuchs nach Wunsch, da legst di nieder! |bigeyes



> Ich nehm übrigens die Wathose mit, falls es abends noch mal kribbelt, kann ich angeln.


Gute Idee, ich nehm die Ostseebüx auch mal mit.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Slotti schrieb:


> Kleinbus hab ich ja , fehlen nur die Mitfahrer



Hier wäre schon einer... #h


----------



## Slotti (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hier wäre schon einer... #h



hätt ich das mal früher gewußt  dann hätten wir maesox noch eingeladen , dann würd sich das auch wirklich lohnen, leider hab ich für dieses WE jetzt was anderes eingeplant aber das nächste Treffen kommt bestimmt , wobei man den Ort vielleicht etwas Zentraler legen könnte 

#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Mensch, Mark, dann musst du halt absagen , was kann es Wichtigeres geben? :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jetzt wäre es mir auch zu kurzfristig, gerade erst aus Schweden zurück, in 2 Wochen Irland, das bekomme ich nicht genehmigt... #t


----------



## Alikes (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Gerrit,
dann lass ich das mit den Booten lieber! Dann bezahl ich erstmal nur eins für Samstag!
Volker und ich planen um 8Uhr auf dem Wasser zu sein!
Der erste Biß ist dann für 8:25 Uhr geplant 

Wathose pack ich auch mit ein!

@Detlef
dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Det

Na dann mal Glückwunsch zu den vielen Neunen.

Du weisst das das mit den roten Haaren was zu bedeuten hat!?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hallo Alex!

Wobei die Wettervorhersage ja Mut macht.
Das wäre ja toll!!
Hatte die ganze Zeit Angst vor Sturm und Regen.
Dann pack ich mal den ganzen Schnaps wieder aus.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

8:25 Uhr finde ich ziemlich pessimistisch.


----------



## Alikes (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Na ja, der erste Biß ins Frühstücksbrot ist schon um 7:30 Uhr!


----------



## Freelander (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Freelander
> 
> Die Unterteilung in verschiedene Angelkartenbezirke gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.


 

Ich weiß,ich wollte dadurch nur erfahren wo ihr die Boote klar macht ob bei Reese oder woanders.Ich lese hier nur ab und zu mal quer.
Ich schau vlt.mal vorbei wenn ihr mit den Booten wieder einlauft#6.
Angeln wird bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich nichts,stecke gerade kurzfristig bis zum Hals in Arbeit und meine Kleine schiebt von hinten mächtig an.:q
Ich probier trotzdem irgendwie mal Abends bei Euch vorbei zuschauen.:m


----------



## Margaux (9. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Volker und ich planen um 8Uhr auf dem Wasser zu sein!
> Der erste Biß ist dann für 8:*01* Uhr geplant



So ist es richtig #6.

Wann trudelt denn Ihr Anderen so ungefähr auf dem Campingplatz ein |wavey:?? Ich denke mal Freitag und Samstag Abend grillen ist fix. Also "Grillfutter" nicht vergessen.


----------



## maesox (10. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

*Slotti und ich bekommen das bis zum nächsten Mal bestimmt hin!!#6#6*

*Haut rein Jungs!!!!!!!!!*



*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## Pikepauly (10. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kai und ich können Freitag abend wohl erst 21.00 Uhr schaffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wann trudelt denn Ihr Anderen so ungefähr auf dem Campingplatz ein |wavey:??


Sollte noch für Fr nachmittag reichen, sofern die Bahnen frei sind.


----------



## Living Dead (10. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So ich will mich auch mal äußern. Wie es aussieht komme ich am Samstag Morgen. Kann ich irgendwie schon vorher die Angelkarte besorgen? Wie heißt der Camping Paltz genau und wo trefft ihr euch am Samstag Morgen? Wen kann ich übers Handy erreichen? Wie siehts mit den Booten aus, werden die am Freitag klar gemacht und kann ich da noch irgendwo nen Platz bekommen? Leihgebühr und ähnliches würde ich natürlich im Voraus überweisen.. Ja entschuldigt die ganzen Fragen aber ich tappe noch etwas im Dunkeln 

So eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Teilnehmer und der Termine wäre echt super#6  Ich werd wohl Samstag Nacht in meinem Auto pennen und Sonntag wieder angreifen!:k


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Living Dead

Ich hab Dir meine Dienstnummer ge pnt.
Ruf mich mal an, ist bischen viel zum Schreiben.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kai Wicked Walley hat übrigens gerade abgesagt.
Also gibts CMWs neue Superflitsche nicht zu begucken.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So mit Living Dead ist auch alles klar, dann kanns ja losgehen.
Der Wetterbericht spricht allerdings von kühlerem Wetter.
Aber irgendwas geht immer.
Hauptsache kein Sturm.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

:c
Ja SORRY, Leute!

Aber es geht einfach nicht, ich bin gerade völlig mit Arbeit überhäuft worden und krieg kaum Luft! |uhoh:

Ich hab mich echt saumäßig auf das Treffen gefreut, auf Hechte, auf Plön, auf schöne Ruten ...

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und es werden sich wieder Gelegenheiten ergeben. Euch allen auf jeden Fall
*
VIEL SPASS, GUTES WETTER und DICKE FISCHE!* :m 

Ich stell mich dann mal ganz kleinlaut zu Matze und Mark in die Luschen-Ecke. |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Oh Mann, Ausfälle überall! |uhoh:
Das ist echt schade, Kai! 

Immerhin gibt es jetzt den Sa,15.11.08 , wo sich eine Reihe Rutenbauverrückter süd-zentraler in Veitshöchheim zu treffen gedenken, nicht vergessen!

Meine Frau+Tochter kommen jetzt auch nicht mit - ist nun anglerisch gesehen zu verschmerzen,
aber ich bin morgen wohl als erster am frühen Nachmittag da,
ich schliesse dann mal auf, und fange schon mal ein paar zum Warmwerden Fische vom Ufer! :m
Wo der Fischer in Plön mit der Angelkartenausgabe ist, das weiß ich ja nun. :g


----------



## Alikes (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Leute,
so alles zusammengepackt und die Castaic erstmal schleppfähig gemacht. Finde ich schon unverschämt für so ein Preis so eine schlechte Verarbeitung abzuliefern, aber die Leute kaufen ja auch so! Wehe das Ding fängt nicht Meterfische am laufenden Band, dann geht es sofort in die Aussortiertenkiste ;-)
Ich freue mich auf das Wochenende und versuche spätestens um 18:00 bei Reese zu sein und anschließend fahre ich direkt zum Campingplatz!

Gruß und unruhige Nacht
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf das Wochenende und versuche spätestens um 18:00 bei Reese zu sein und anschließend fahre ich direkt zum Campingplatz!



Hej Alexander,

ich versuche einen ähnlichen Zeitplan hinzubekommen, nur wollte ich mein Gefährt direkt auf dem Campingplatz plazieren, ohne die Zwischenstation Reese. Wäre klasse, wenn Du zumindest meinen Angelschein mitnehmen könntest. Dann könnten wir zusammen am Samstag direkt um 08:00 Uhr an den Start |wavey:.

Wenn ich jetzt richtig gezählt habe, sind wir nun 5 Angler ohne Familien :q


----------



## Living Dead (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> so alles zusammengepackt und die Castaic erstmal schleppfähig gemacht. Finde ich schon unverschämt für so ein Preis so eine schlechte Verarbeitung abzuliefern, aber die Leute kaufen ja auch so! Wehe das Ding fängt nicht Meterfische am laufenden Band, dann geht es sofort in die Aussortiertenkiste ;-)



Also nach einem Meterhecht sollte erstmal wieder Nachgebessert werden müssen   Die Teile laufen und fangen ja sehr gut... meisten leider nur ne handvoll Hechte |rolleyes

Ein gute Kumpel von mir gibt mir morgen noch bescheid ob er auch dabei ist, dann muss ich das eine Boot nich alleine durch den Wind reiten:g


----------



## Alikes (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

@Volker,
ich habe auf der Fahrt mein Handy an, falls ich vor 18:00 Uhr da bin fahre ich erstmal auf den Campingplatz!

@Living Dead,
falls ich ein Meterhecht damit fange darf Castaic ruhig demoliert sein 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> @Volker,
> ich habe auf der Fahrt mein Handy an, falls ich vor 18:00 Uhr da bin fahre ich erstmal auf den Campingplatz!



Alexander,

wenn bei mir morgen alles nach (Zeit-)Plan läuft, sollte ich es bis 18:00 Uhr auf den Campingplatz schaffen. Dann komme ich mit zu Reese. Ansonsten muß ich Samstag eben warten, bis die aufmachen. Das mit dem Scannen habe ich leider zeitlich nicht geschafft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das mit dem Scannen habe ich leider zeitlich nicht
> geschafft.


Schau mal in Deinen Mailaccount, das hab ich für Dich übernommen!  #h
Brauchste ja nur weitersenden.


----------



## Margaux (11. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schau mal in Deinen Mailaccount, das hab ich für Dich übernommen!  #h
> Brauchste ja nur weitersenden.



Hej Detlef,

PERFEKT #6#6#6

Ich hoffe, Alexander bekommt das noch rechtzeitig!!

Bis morgen, das wird ein gutes Wochenende #h


----------



## Living Dead (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Sagt mal darf man auf dem See mit E-Motor fahren? Und Ist es erlaubt den an die Leihboote anzubringen? Ich hab hier noch einen rum liegen.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Leider ist rudern angesagt.
Zumindest Sonntag sollte das aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Living Dead (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Kein Thema, gleich Bedingungen für alle


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wird schon klappen.
So noch ein büschen malochen und dann gehts los.
Vieleicht gibts dieses WE wieder ne Harrison, umsonst von Meister MAD.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ich bin denn mal bald los, freu :k :q
Bis nacher! #h


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Det Du bist als "Kalfaktor" für die Schlüsselübergabe vorgemerkt.
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## bazawe (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Na, dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spaß und dicke Fische.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Living Dead (12. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So die Messer sind gewetzt! Mein Kumpel is auch dabei, so sind wie insgesamt 8 Leute.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und dicke Fische!

Und freue mich schon auf euren Bericht!

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

So, wohlbehalten wieder zurück, war klasse euch zu treffen! #h

Nach 345km Rückfahrt, durch den sowohl hin wie zurück üblichen HH-Elbbrückenstau , bei Sauregenwetter ab A21 bis Hildesheim, war die Reise dann nach 4,5h wieder im heimatlichen Bau. Das Kernproblem das Wetter, s.u. 

(-) Was unschön war:
- Das Wetter, zuviel Wind, dazu aus Osten und relativ kalt und kühlend.
- Die lange, nervige Anreise an HH von Süd vorbei.
- Die Windanfälligkeit bzw. Bremskraft der Fischereiruderboote (da fehlt ein 30PS Motor )
- Die Fischbeißfreudigkeit, alles mußte hart erkämpft werden, selbst kleine Barsche.   Und dazu die antitechnische Einstellung der Raubfische und ihre Schwermetallfreudigkeit (Plum-Bum) ... :q
- Das man so überhaupt nicht dazu kommt, wegen der Bootstrennung und den Ankerproblemen, real mal andere Ruten auszustesten.  Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, hatten Volker und Alexander einmal kurz trocken (im Dunkeln) eine VHF30 in der Hand gehabt ... 

(+) Was schön war:
- Der Campingplatz Spitzenort, wirklich sauber, ruhig, nur ein paar Wildkanickelchen und keine Waschbären, wirklich sehr nett! #6 Bekommt *****
- Absolut Klasse die Mietcaravans, da können sich die meisten Hotelzimmer bezüglich der Sauberkeit einen Abschneiden, von Pensionen und Ferienwohnungen gar nicht zu reden.  Außerdem ist so ein Vorzelt belüftungtechnisch ein sehr guter Ort, macht den blauen Dunst und dem Grilldunst erträglich, und gibt keine Probleme mit der Räumlichkeit.
- Netter Schnack und Rutenfachsimpelei an Lifeobjekten im Vorzelt. #6
Das waren gut investierte Stunden, essen, trinken und reden! #6
- Volker hat wirklich super neue Stücke bekommen, Gerrit eine sehr schöne blaue neu gebaut.  #6

Fazit: Ein Treffen dichter im Zentrum von DE, was wetterunabhängiger, ohne Reservierungsprobleme, und eine Anglerreihe am Ufer erlauben würde, wäre wohl einfacher und passender.
Da muss natürlich erstmal ein so schöner vergleichbarer Campingplatz liegen!


----------



## maesox (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Hey das tut mir ehrlichgesagt leid für euch!! Habe einige Male an euch denken müssen und habe gehofft,daß es bei euch wettermäßig besser ist als bei uns!!

Bin gespannt,was die Anderen sagen! Vielleicht gibts ja noch Bilder#6


TL
Matze


----------



## Slotti (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Fazit: Ein Treffen dichter im Zentrum von DE, was wetterunabhängiger, ohne Reservierungsprobleme, und eine Anglerreihe am Ufer erlauben würde, wäre wohl einfacher und passender.
> Da muss natürlich erstmal ein so schöner vergleichbarer Campingplatz liegen!




das würde ich auch sehr begrüßen #6#6 mal sehen vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.

eventuell könnt man dann auch weg von dem "Harrison" und das ganze ggf. AB-Handmade-Ruten Treffen oder so ähnlich nennen 

Das mit dem Wetter ist wirklich schade aber andererseits gehts doch hauptächlich darum sich zu treffen und ein bischen zu klönen klar will man vielleicht den ein oder anderen guten Fisch fangen aber das ist ja nicht alles....

Grüße Mark


----------



## maesox (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ganz deiner Meinung Slotti !!!! ;-))


----------



## megger (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ebenso, da würd ich auch zusehen, dass ich da Zeit finden könnte.


Scheinen ja super Angelwochenenden mit supernetten Leuten zu sein!

Petri


Megger


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Fazit: Ein Treffen dichter im Zentrum von DE, was wetterunabhängiger, ohne Reservierungsprobleme, und eine Anglerreihe am Ufer erlauben würde, wäre wohl einfacher und passender.
> Da muss natürlich erstmal ein so schöner vergleichbarer Campingplatz liegen!



Nix da, Plön ist gut. Plant schonmal das nächste Treffen bezogen auf generell hand-made-rods und nicht nur Harrison. 

Da ich beim nächsten Treffen sehr wahrscheinlich kein Vordiplom mache, hätte ich sogar Zeit.


----------



## Living Dead (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ganz ohne Fisch waren wir ja am Plöner auch nicht 


http://img218.*ih.us/img218/hechtplnid3.jpg/1/w800.png

http://img218.*ih.us/img218/3048/hechtplnid3.jpg
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/hechtplnid3.jpg/1/w800.png



 http://img140.*ih.us/img140/4892/photoplnzr1.jpg
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/photoplnzr1.jpg/1/w640.png

Den Spritzer gabs plus nen dutzend kleine Barsche, die großen wollten nicht.

Am Sonntag sind wir nochmal gegen Abend bei uns aufen See gefahren. 
7 Zander von 55-75cm und nen paar kleine Hechte bis 70 gabs.

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/2766/ichzander75lh1.jpg
http://img363.*ih.us/img363/ichzander75lh1.jpg/1/w800.png

http://img262.*ih.us/img262/9273/hechtbbzhm7.jpg
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/hechtbbzhm7.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/6429/zander75zy7.jpg


CR!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sind wir nochmal gegen Abend bei uns aufen See gefahren.
> 7 Zander von 55-75cm und nen paar kleine Hechte bis 70 gabs.


Petri zu den besseren Fischen zuhaus! 
Das Boot sieht deutlich handlicher aus, und weniger Wellen. 
Und schick: die modded Forelle kann also Hechte haken! #6  (Volker, Alex)


----------



## Living Dead (16. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Petri zu den besseren Fischen zuhaus!
> Das Boot sieht deutlich handlicher aus, und weniger Wellen.
> Und schick: die modded Forelle kann also Hechte haken! #6  (Volker, Alex)



Die Forelle is super, gefischt an 45er Mono bis jetzt einen Fehlbiss und 9 gefangene Hechte.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Jonas digges Petri.

Schicke Bilder!!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

HAV hat jetzt im Banner auf der Startseite ein Bild vom Gewässer das uns fürs nächste Mal vorschwebt.


----------



## Living Dead (16. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Danke,danke...  

Elbe is cool. Hechte gibts in den Elbauen auch reichlich!


----------



## Alikes (16. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Moin Jungs,
eines steht nach dieser Tour am Plöner See eindeutig fest und zwar das Gewässerkenntnis und genaueste Beobachtung anderer am Wasser lebender Tiere die Fangchancen um 100% steigert!
Nachdem Volker und ich nämlich auf die Worte eines einheimischen Fischers gehört haben und wir auch noch von ihm die entsprechenden Stellen gezeigt bekommen haben fingen wir auch unsere Fische!
Am Samstag gingen uns dann am Nachmittag so ca. 30 Barsche zwischen 10-30cm an den Haken und Sonntag fingen wir immerhin drei Hechte zwischen 60-70cm.
Aber ohne die entsprechenden Tipps von den wirklich netten Einheimischen wären wir wahrscheinlich Schneider geblieben!
Ansonsten war es wieder ein sehr schönes, lustiges und lehrreiches Wochenende!

@Living Dead
Petri zu den Fischen und Schade das ihr am Samstagabend nicht dabei gewesen seid!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (16. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> Ansonsten war es wieder ein sehr schönes, lustiges und lehrreiches Wochenende!



Das finde ich auch #6: Anglerisch die Tipps der sehr netten Einheimischen und nachts unsere Vorzelt-Rutentests 

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich für Detlef und Gerrit, für ein Wochenende eine recht lange Anfahrt in Kauf zu nehmen und dann macht halt der Wind das Angeln schwierig. Wobei das ein gutes Stück an den schweren und windanfälligen Booten liegt. Mit "richtigen" Booten kann man viel mehr ausrichten, auch wenn es windig ist. 

Der Plöner See ist schon ein sehr spannendes und abwechselungsreiches Gewässer. Ich hoffe, trotz der diesmal eher durchwachsenen Fänge, kommt es noch das ein oder andere Mal zu einen "Plöner Treff".  

Das nächste "offizielle  High-End-Spinruten-Treffen" kann aber gerne in zentralerer Lage der Wohnorte des bisherigen "Kernteams" stattfinden. Gerrit hat ja einen Vorschlag. Der nächste Termin steht schon, nämlich das 1. Wochenende nach Ende der Schonzeit nächstes Frühjahr. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ein paar Leute kommen würden |wavey:.


----------



## Margaux (16. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*



Alikes schrieb:


> @Living Dead
> Petri zu den Fischen und Schade das ihr am Samstagabend nicht dabei gewesen seid!



Jepp, da schließe ich mich an. Mal hallo sagen, da Ihr ja nun gleichzeitig auf dem See geangelt habt, hätte ich auch gut gefunden.


----------



## Living Dead (17. September 2008)

*AW: +++ Harrison-Treffen 2008 +++*

Ja das war alles zeimlich doof. Wir kamen um viertel vor neun an und keiner von euch war mehr da|kopfkrat  Die Möwen hatte euch scheinbar schon vorher raus gelockt 

Ich bin beim nächsten mal sicher wieder dabei! LG!


----------

